# The Workings of a Nano Project! Full on ADA setup inside!



## reynolds_brad

Craigthor said:


> Well This is the start. I just finished detrimming an AGA 5.5g tank. I plan on building an Oak ADA style stand, does anyoen have pictures of theirs inside and out?
> 
> Need to figure out the lighting. Any suggestions for a 16x8x10 tank? Anyone using the Archea from AFA and what are its dimensions?
> 
> I will be order some Aquasoil soon, thinking of the Amazonia II and the AII powder. Can't decide on ferts yet any suggestions? Thinking either the PFerts liquids and tabs or the ADA, probably not going to do powder on such a small tank.
> 
> CO2 will be via a 2.5lb CO2 tank probably and either a Rex or GLA with the Ideal needle valve. Glass is going to be Cal Aqua as it is cheaper than the ADA stuff. I will be using the Cal Aqua inline CO2 diffuser.
> 
> Filtration is yet to be decided a canister that is going to be easy and has 13mm 1/2" connections for my pipes.
> 
> Thats all for now.
> 
> Craig



sounds like a good list of stuff. 

you will love the inline diffuser. Im running one on my ADA mini L and now on my 75G Tall as well and they are great. They seem to stay cleaner for much longer apposed to a traditional in the tank style diffuser. I still haven't needed to clean mine yet.


----------



## Craigthor

what are you using for a filter?

Craig


----------



## brohawk

Go w/ an Eheim 2213.


----------



## reynolds_brad

Craigthor said:


> what are you using for a filter?
> 
> Craig



fluval105 on the ADA mini l
and a 404 on my 75G


----------



## Craigthor

Picked up some lights tonite. Got 2 of the 13 watt OTT Lights for $52.99 with tax. Local fabric store has them marked down from $49.99 ea to 50% off till Saturday. Debating on wether to grab 2 more to ahve around.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Well just an update. I've figured out some more of my equipment.

Filtration- eheim 2213, hydor inline heater, Cal Aqua Labs Inline Diffuser, Cal Aqua Labs Glass Nano kit.

CO2- GreenLeaf Aquatics has a new Paintball Regulator wih Fabco Valve, custom built.

Fertilizers- Pfertz High Tech + Root Tabs

Substrate- ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia + Amazonia Powder and a couple substrate addatives

Lighting- 2 OTT Lights 13w ea 26w total Lights; should I get a 3rd one for 39 watts total?

Tank AGA 5.5 detrimmed

I hope to place some orders later this week for equipment and such..

Craig


----------



## chase127

i think a 3rd light would push you a little bit over high light. i'd use it for a 3-4 hour noon burst. speaking from experience, 26W of 6700K was good enough to grow pink rotala rotun, downoi, and limno aromatica in my 5.5.


----------



## Craigthor

Will have to get some pics going. went and got my rack system for this tank. still debating on the ADA Mini M tank as I'm having a hard time getting all the silicone off and the top 4 corners don't look very nice.

Will be placing my order for the ferts and aqua soil this week and hopefully the rest of the goods aswell.

Craig


----------



## MARIMOBALL

that inline diffuser will cost you more than a mini M. IMHO I would get a nano glass diffuser instead and get the ADA Mini M:thumbsup: Or better yet get both.


----------



## Craigthor

MARIMOBALL said:


> that inline diffuser will cost you more than a mini M. IMHO I would get a nano glass diffuser instead and get the ADA Mini M:thumbsup: Or better yet get both.


Actually still contemplating the Mini M and the ADA Advance CO2 system...


----------



## Craigthor

Thanks for the advice from everyone I just got my equipment ordered along with my AS and such so I will post picks as stuff arrives hopefully by the end of the week. Still need to get a few more rocks and some wood for the tank then pick out plants before I add any water. Here are a few pics, I still need to do a little work on the tank and cut a board for under the tank so t isn't sitting on wire rack then get a mat of some kind under it between the glass and wood..


























Here is what I picked out:

Tank: Detrimmed AGA 5.5
Lighting: 2 Ott Light 13w ea
Stand: Brushed Nickel Rack Unit from lowes with some grass mats ziptied to the bottom to keep the equipment hidden and lined the shelves with bamboo mats for my tools to sit on.
Substrate: Amazonia Aqua Soil and Amazonia Powder
Filter: Eheim 2213 with Cal Aqua Labs Nano Glass
Heater: Hydor 200w Inline Heater
Thermometer: 5mm Glass piece from ADA
CO2: Orlandos GLA Paintball Unit with Cal Aqua Glass pieces, Inline Diffuser
Ferts: PFertz Hightech set + Root Tabs

Sure there is some other stuff also but I will list it as I remeber.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Woo hoo the wife got ordered me a mini m for christmas will be here next wednesday.

Craig


----------



## MARIMOBALL

I just thought of something! Would there be a way o disassemble those Ott lights, separate the ballasts and hang the lights like pendants? Would be a cool DIY project. If I find any locally for cheap ill try it.


----------



## Craigthor

Well the Toys have started to arrive! My tank will be here next Wednesday along with a couple of other things until then though enjoy:

Orlandos GLA Custom Paintball Regulator:









Cal Aqua Labs In-line Diffuser:









Cal Aqua Labs Oracle drop checker:









Cal Aqua Labs Bubble Counter:









Cal Aqua Labs Nano Glass:









Eheim 2213:









Hydor Inline 200 watt heater:









Everything:









More goodies will arrive tomorrow!

Craig


----------



## MARIMOBALL

Looks like you ordered the best equipment you can get :thumbsup:. Did you order an ADA tank and what size?


----------



## Craigthor

MARIMOBALL said:


> Looks like you ordered the best equipment you can get :thumbsup:. Did you order an ADA tank and what size?


Wife ordered me a Mini M it will be here next wednesday.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Some more teaser pics:

ADA Amazonia









ADA Amazonia Powder









ADA Thermometer









ADA 12/16 clear Tubing









Pfertz High Tech+ Root Tabs Line









Rocks for aquascaping with:


























































I still have Manzanita from Jake and Carole coming probably next week, ADA Mini M and goodies from ADA on Wednesday, UG coming tomorrow (will be floating in one of my fish tanks till Wednesday hope it holds well.), Erio and Lidernia from MrKookm. That will be just about it will probably add a couple of Nana Petite and some Mini Pellia once I find some and possible a few Hydrocotyle Verticilata once some is available.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Looking for some advice on this hardscape. rock on left has a rock underneath that won't be seen due to the amazonia and a portion of the right will be covered as well due to substrate. The pile on the right contains 3 rocks that create a crevis where I would like to add 1-2 anubias petite and ome mini pellia toward the front middle crevis. I plan on a UG carpet throughout the tank with some Lidernia in the back right corner a mini erio in the back left corner and a few hydrocotyle Verticilata scattered around. This tank shown is a AGA 5.5 as my ADA won't be here till Wednesday. so I taped it off where the ADA will be.


















































Craig


----------



## thief

Wow Craig, It's looking good. I assume you order A LOT of Ryouh Stone. Curious about how much did you order? As I am order a bunch of stones and curious how much I will be getting. I think the scape is pretty good. But it hard to tell with out a AS in there.

Hope to see pics of the Mini M.


----------



## roybot73

IMHO, it's easier to work with hardscape ideas with the AS in the tank. That way you can _really_ see what things are going to look like, and you have the added bonus of being able to set rocks in at just about any angle you want -- you're not limited to the flattest side of the stone. You can kind of mound things up around the stones too if you want...


----------



## Craigthor

thief said:


> Wow Craig, It's looking good. I assume you order A LOT of Ryouh Stone. Curious about how much did you order? As I am order a bunch of stones and curious how much I will be getting. I think the scape is pretty good. But it hard to tell with out a AS in there.
> 
> Hope to see pics of the Mini M.



Actually not Ryouh stone this stuff came from Chef in the buy and sell.


----------



## Craigthor

roybot73 said:


> IMHO, it's easier to work with hardscape ideas with the AS in the tank. That way you can _really_ see what things are going to look like, and you have the added bonus of being able to set rocks in at just about any angle you want -- you're not limited to the flattest side of the stone. You can kind of mound things up around the stones too if you want...


I know it is but the mini m won't be here till wednesday and I wanted to play...


----------



## MARIMOBALL

looks like you need to buy nore rock LOL. No seriously it is difficult to give advice without having substrate and all the hardscape you intend to use. will you be using wood?


----------



## Craigthor

Jake is sending me a bunch of wood and getting a few pieces from Waterfaller.... I will have a large group of both rocks and wood to choose from...

Craig


----------



## helgymatt

Going to be nice Craig! Will you have any rock left over? I'm on a hunt for some rocks...

Havn't heard much about Pfertz. Is there are reason you are going with that? Do they provide some benefit dry fets don't? They just seem really overpriced. But I guess they come in nice pump bottles easy to dose for nanos. 

Will be checking back here for updates! 
Matt


----------



## Craigthor

helgymatt said:


> Going to be nice Craig! Will you have any rock left over? I'm on a hunt for some rocks...
> 
> Havn't heard much about Pfertz. Is there are reason you are going with that? Do they provide some benefit dry fets don't? They just seem really overpriced.
> 
> Will be checking back here for updates!
> Matt


Going with Pfertz due to easiness of dosing such a small tank. I've usually done dry ferts but wanted to try something different this time.

Will probably have rock left over most is best for a 5.5 or 2.5 at most nothing huge.

Craig


----------



## Badcopnofishtank

helgymatt said:


> Going to be nice Craig! Will you have any rock left over? I'm on a hunt for some rocks...
> 
> Havn't heard much about Pfertz. Is there are reason you are going with that? Do they provide some benefit dry fets don't? They just seem really overpriced. But I guess they come in nice pump bottles easy to dose for nanos.
> 
> Will be checking back here for updates!
> Matt


I actually love the Pfertz line, if I was dosing a smaller tank than my 190 gallon on a regular basis I would have nothing but their ferts. It makes dosing extremely easy. BTW- your wood went out yesterday.


----------



## Craigthor

thanks


----------



## CL

Wow! That's an awesome stockpile of aquarium goodies!


----------



## devocole

quick question for you. I hooked a ehiem ecco 2232 up to a 5 gallon the other day and the current was way too strong even useing a spray bar. do you think a 13 will be too much.
Devon


----------



## Craigthor

devocole said:


> quick question for you. I hooked a ehiem ecco 2232 up to a 5 gallon the other day and the current was way too strong even useing a spray bar. do you think a 13 will be too much.
> Devon


Hard to say but I can throttle it back if need be. I will have an inline heater and diffuser aswell as the glass inflow out flow.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Well I added some Amazonia to my 5.5 to get some ideas for hard scape what do you think? I kept the rocks within the size of the mini m as you can see some tape on the 5.5 left side.


































Not sure if I will add any wood right away. Depends on what pieces I get in the mail.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Will snap a couple of new pictures as I just added some more AS, really can't wait for the Mini M to arrive so I can start arranging.

Craig


----------



## brt_p

it's the basic budha's triangle- Sanzon Iwagumi..
IMO, you don't need DW..

(here, an example)
http://www.adaeuro.com/images/contenuti/Fgrande/gallery_22b.jpg


----------



## Craigthor

Well I think I decided on a hardscape. I will probably leave the wood out of this one and setup the 5.5 with wood. I put some cardboard in the tank to seperate the size of the Mini M that I will be using. Trick will be to transfer it over to the Mini M once I get it. Also It will be capped with AS Powder for the finer grain look. Will have lots of AS left as I bought 9L of regular and 3L of Powder 


































Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

Great rocks.

I bet right now you're in that really frustrating point where you just _NEED_ the tank to. Come. Right. Now!
I know that feeling. I waited forever for the Mini-Ms to come back in stock.

At the same time, this is the exciting period where ideas flow fast and furious.

Anyway:
A thing I learned once upon a time about rock gardens is that the layout should be such that you can never see all the rocks at one time. Meaning, at least a part of at least one rock should hidden regardless of where the viewer is standing. 
Like how it is in the last picture you posted: A corner of your largest rock is blocked from view by the small front one.
I think the layout looks great so I'm not saying you need to do that, but if you wanted to add some rock garden authenticity to the 'scape, you could try it.


----------



## Craigthor

UG- so something more like this. Shifted teh fron middle rock to the right slightly and back a hair and moved the left rock lightly to the right.

Left Shot:









FTS:









Right Tank Shot:










Thansk for the advice.

Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

Yeah, like that. I think that looks great like that, too.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee

Craig I am really excited to see that you are using the rocks i sent you! Your scape is going to be fantastic. I didn't realize you bought so much rocks! You have a HUGE amount if resources from all around. This tank is going to be fantastic!

Keep up the good work, and keep us all here informed! I cant wait to see the complete tank!


----------



## Craigthor

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> Craig I am really excited to see that you are using the rocks i sent you! Your scape is going to be fantastic. I didn't realize you bought so much rocks! You have a HUGE amount if resources from all around. This tank is going to be fantastic!
> 
> Keep up the good work, and keep us all here informed! I cant wait to see the complete tank!


 
All that rock and I only used 3 of them....


----------



## Craigthor

Also I'm still tweeking the rock and almost got them where I want them....


----------



## Craigthor

Well got board with the day off so I went to work setting up and organizing equipment. When the tank gets here Wednesday I will be able to just set it up, plant and fill. Ordered a garden mat for under the tank I will cut it down and sell the rest of the section. Need to go get my paintball tanks filled yet tonight cost will be $8. The boards on the 2 visible shelves are Cedar plank so it shouldn't have any problems with a touch of water spillage.


















































Wood from Jake:









Wood from Waterfaller:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Craigthor said:


> Well got board with the day off so I went to work setting up and organizing equipment. When the tank gets here Wednesday I will be able to just set it up, plant and fill. Ordered a garden mat for under the tank I will cut it down and sell the rest of the section. Need to go get my paintball tanks filled yet tonight cost will be $8. The boards on the 2 visible shelves are Cedar plank so it shouldn't have any problems with a touch of water spillage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood from Jake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood from Waterfaller:



Look at all that sweet eye candy! Looking good 

Orlando


----------



## Craigthor

Only problem is I have to post new pictures as I moved the tubing to come out the left side. Now I get a better veiw of the diffuser also, will have to wait till tomorrow though.

Craig


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

A friend of mine filmed this. I added the music and TV Lol!!!!




Orlando


----------



## Craigthor

sweet, call ups and tell them to hurry up will ya? I need the Mini M NOW!

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

WOO HOO Its here! After I finish cleaning up I will provide some pics tonite or tomorrow first thing.

Craig


----------



## jeepn4x4

Hey Craigthor if your looking to get rid of some of that rock let me know. Tank is coming along nicely.


----------



## Craigthor

A few teaser pics:


























































Still got plants coming the rest of the week so it is a touch bare other than the UG. The Rocks need to go about 3/4" to right but I will work on that tomorrow.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

jeepn4x4 said:


> Hey Craigthor if your looking to get rid of some of that rock let me know. Tank is coming along nicely.


How much are you looking for?

Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

Sweet, bro!

The Ott-lites fit perfect on a Mini-M, huh?

This tank's gonna be rad; you can tell.


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> Sweet, bro!
> 
> The Ott-lites fit perfect on a Mini-M, huh?
> 
> This tank's gonna be rad; you can tell.


Thanks, can't wait to get all my plants in and get playing with this setup.


----------



## rekles75

Tank is looking good. I had to chime in so I can get all the updates.


----------



## jeepn4x4

I am not sure but I would like to use in my 20 long that I am working on now. I would guess 5 or 6 pieces. What do you think? 



Craigthor said:


> How much are you looking for?
> 
> Craig


----------



## Craigthor

jeepn4x4 said:


> I am not sure but I would like to use in my 20 long that I am working on now. I would guess 5 or 6 pieces. What do you think?


 
I can tell you the pieces I have are much more suited to a Nano tank 2-5g wouldn't have much height in a 20L but I can snap a few pictures for you of some of the bigger stuff.

Craig


----------



## jeepn4x4

That would be great. I got some very cool wood from Badcopnofishtank for some height.



Craigthor said:


> I can tell you the pieces I have are much more suited to a Nano tank 2-5g wouldn't have much height in a 20L but I can snap a few pictures for you of some of the bigger stuff.
> 
> Craig


----------



## Craigthor

jeepn4x4 said:


> That would be great. I got some very cool wood from Badcopnofishtank for some height.


 
Cool, I'll get to it sometime today or early tomorrow.

Craig


----------



## chase127

its looking pretty spiffy!  the ug is gonna look sweet. are you going to use ALL of that driftwood in it?


----------



## Craigthor

chris127 said:


> its looking pretty spiffy!  the ug is gonna look sweet. are you going to use ALL of that driftwood in it?


Nope probably none of it right this second... I just like having lots of choices


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Tank looks good! But why do you always take pictures with the flash on?


----------



## chase127

Craigthor said:


> Nope probably none of it right this second... I just like having lots of choices


haha choices are good  you could probably start up like 4 nanos with that much wood


----------



## Craigthor

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Tank looks good! But why do you always take pictures with the flash on?


Cause I suck at taking pictures.


----------



## Craigthor

Some updated pictures... I really like the rocks this way. Planted Eleocharis 'Belem' in the back right corner. I really like the fine leaves and darker green. The UG seems to be starting to adjust to the tank and seems to be growing a touch.










































I converted my Eheim 2213 to the old style with no Bypass using Les' idea in the equipment forum. I like not having any bypass and about an extra .5L of bio media. Used Eheim 2217 pads and cut them to size. Still waiting on more plants to arrive and contemplating may ditching the UG and jsut using the Eleocharis 'Belem' through out the tank. plenty of time to decide on that though.

Got a DC installed thanks to Orlandos help as I needed a small one and he hooked me up- Kudos to Orlando and GLA. Still ahsn't changed but its only been in the tank an hour and lights go off soon and I will be shutting off CO2.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Some fresh pics with the Eleocharis 'Belem' added to the back right corner. I think I will add some more around the big rock maybe. 


























































Craig


----------



## mott

Looks AWESOME! man that's a lot of AS in there how much did you use?

I might add if there are no fish in the tank why not blast the bejesus out of it with co2?

I did that when I started up my mini-m and it worked like a charm...


----------



## Craigthor

where should I place the mini pellia at? Thinking of the large rock on the right side of it and doing the middle rock all up. opinions?


Craig


----------



## thief

Wow Craig this journal is pretty awesome so far. I really like the rocks too. I can't wait to see it grow in!

I have an order of a BUNCH of rocks from ADA coming tomorrow can't wait!


----------



## Craigthor

thief said:


> Wow Craig this journal is pretty awesome so far. I really like the rocks too. I can't wait to see it grow in!
> 
> I have an order of a BUNCH of rocks from ADA coming tomorrow can't wait!


Thanks, if you check out hte aquascaping forum you can see the new rock lay out and what I did.

Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

I didn't even know there _was_ an Aquascaping forum! Good to know.

Looks great, Craig. I saw the changes you made and they look great. The Mini Pellia's going to look awesome how you have it.


----------



## Craigthor

Tanks looking better now. I will have to post a few more pictures in abit. The Eleocharis 'Belem' is going to be removed for more UG. I will be limiting this tank to 3 species of plants: Utricalaria Graminifolia, Mini Pellia, Fissidens Splachnobryiodes (if it arrives in the US alive order alot of it so hopefully some will survive).

I may be switching the glassware out to all ADA with this tank. A full ADA lineup other than the CO2 regulator I got from Orlando at GLA. Still conisdering all my options. I know for sure that I want the ADA Solar Mini for this tank for asthetic purposes.

Thanks to those that have provided me plants like Wolfenxxx, Martin Schellinck, Elliot, and Se (over at APC) for the plants for this tank.

Also considering swapping out the Rock I have now for some Seiryu stone as it would be complementary to the grasses and mosses.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Pictures: (Note the 'Belem' is still in the tank until more UG arrives later this week to fill it in.)


















































The first batch of UG has doubled in size form the first pictures. I've since added a couple more portions to the tank and will be adding one more to fill in the back corner.

Once the tank is established it will be home to Orange Eyed Blue Tigers.

Craig


----------



## thief

Hey Craig,

Came back from vacation. I got a bunch of seiryu stones and there's a lot of nice pieces. If you have the money f=go for it. Ohh and if you buy the Solar Mini I think you will love the awesome look of it.


----------



## Craigthor

thief said:


> Hey Craig,
> 
> Came back from vacation. I got a bunch of seiryu stones and there's a lot of nice pieces. If you have the money f=go for it. Ohh and if you buy the Solar Mini I think you will love the awesome look of it.


Thanks, think I will the more pictures I take the more I would need a contrasting rock in there.

Craig


----------



## rekles75

OUCH, Orange Eyed Blue Tigers, I love those little guys, their so exspensive though. Good luck, I cant wait to see. 

The UG looks great BTW.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

This is stunning. I'm taking the moss under net on the rock trick and running away with it, flailing my arms around and shrieking like an over excited toddler. Muahahahahahaha!!!


Noob question: Java moss, once tied to a bit of wood eventually will attach itself to the wood? 

I did fish for years...only recently have I dipped into live plants cause I used to do saltwater and koi. Koi eat plants...saltwater seems to...well...melt most plants. giggle


----------



## Craigthor

Phoenix-cry said:


> This is stunning. I'm taking the moss under net on the rock trick and running away with it, flailing my arms around and shrieking like an over excited toddler. Muahahahahahaha!!!
> 
> 
> Noob question: Java moss, once tied to a bit of wood eventually will attach itself to the wood?
> 
> I did fish for years...only recently have I dipped into live plants cause I used to do saltwater and koi. Koi eat plants...saltwater seems to...well...melt most plants. giggle


Here is where I got the info from. I got hte bath scrubbie from the dollar store for a dollar and I always have zip ties around.

http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquariumArticles_SecureDwarfRiccia.aspx

craig


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Thank you very much!


----------



## Craigthor

Well here is an update. Actually not much to update, but the UG is starting to spread and is pearling great. I lost a section of it as with the intake and return seperated on the left wall. Intake wa in the back left corner and the return was the front left corner that the spot inbetween melted/ died off. So I did some rearranging/ modifing on the stand and now have the intake and return situated next to each other. Flow is much improved as well as the plants seem to pearl more now. 

The Dead spot:










Other pictures:


























































The Eleocharis Belem seems to have died off maybe it will make a comeback. I do plan on replacing it with UG and doing just 3 species of plants in this tank.

Still debating on making this a full out ADA tank with ADA glassware. I do plan on the light for sure though.

I'm also contemplating either Maten or Seiryu Stones for this tank. I think with the short grasses that the sharper rocks will match better.

Craig


----------



## macclellan

Looks slick. 

Friendly suggestion: I'd put the inline diffuser much closer to the other gear down below just after the heater. More diffusion time before hitting tank, and more importantly, away from your light to inhibit algae growth. Those have to be a PITA to clean.


----------



## Craigthor

macclellan said:


> Looks slick.
> 
> Friendly suggestion: I'd put the inline diffuser much closer to the other gear down below just after the heater. More diffusion time before hitting tank, and more importantly, away from your light to inhibit algae growth. Those have to be a PITA to clean.


 
I would but there is no room as it comes from the 2213 to the heater to the tank. The only place lower is exposed and likely to get bumped into. I don't mind if I have to take and bleach it out once a month not a big issue for me. Also I heard they are susposed to be less susceptible to algae as the ones that mount inside the tank.

If I do go all ADA as I'm conemplating I will be getting an ADA Nano Diffuser to mount in the tank though. Not sure if I will as I was also considering the JET ES 600 filter but it is about 3.5" taller than the eheim 2213 I have and I don't have that much space to give up.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

I need to change the pics as I have changed the rocks around some. The one that was on the right is now gone.

Also I have ordered my Mini Solar for this tank should be here next Friday. woohoo. Also ordered an ADA Nano Diffuser as I may play with it and compare it to the Inline Cal Aqua Diffuser.

craig


----------



## Craigthor

*Day one 1-8-2009*

Well time for an update. We are now starting at day one again. :confused1:

Spent 2.5 hours today redoing the rocks and substrate and replanting a ton of UG. I redid it as I wasn't happy with the previous slope as it created alot of dead spots with where the pipes were as that was the low end. Flow is 100 times improved though the tank by watching the CO2 bubbles. The 2213 is also almost running full steam- soon to be switched to a 2211 or if I decide it doesn't work well enough maybe a JET ES-600. :eek5: Water is still a touch cloudy upon refilling and the glass is dirty but figured I would get a few pictures up anyways.










































Enjoy!

Craig


----------



## BradH

This is exactly like what I was wanting to do with the stand. I like the bamboo mat idea too, to hide things. Do you mind giving me the name or model number of that rack? I'd like to get something like that as well. Did you buy the mats at Lowes? Also, you said something about putting a board and mat under the tank... Is it a bad idea for them to sit on the wire? 

Can't wait to see this tank done!


----------



## Craigthor

BradH said:


> This is exactly like what I was wanting to do with the stand. I like the bamboo mat idea too, to hide things. Do you mind giving me the name or model number of that rack? I'd like to get something like that as well. Did you buy the mats at Lowes? Also, you said something about putting a board and mat under the tank... Is it a bad idea for them to sit on the wire?
> 
> Can't wait to see this tank done!


Here is the rack:

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=62870-80752-60917&lpage=none

I bought a 1"x12"x8' Cedar Plank at Home Depot and had them cut it down to 2 35" peices as they fit perfectly between the support bars. The mat I orderred from AFA in San Fran its the ADA one. You can also hit the dollar store up for a $5 Sponge floor mat and get the same thing. The mat just eliminates any bit of out of level and imperfections that might be in the wood. I wouldn't recommend putting the tank right on the wire as its not perfect by any means.

Got the Bamboo place mats at Pier One on clarence for like $1.50 each and zip tied them to the rack.

LMK if you have any other questions.

Craig


----------



## BradH

Thanks for the info. I appreciate it. Is the rack pretty sturdy? I will have to put it over carpet and don't want it to tip over or anything. I'm probably over paranoid. lol Also, how much does each shelf support?


----------



## Craigthor

BradH said:


> Thanks for the info. I appreciate it. Is the rack pretty sturdy? I will have to put it over carpet and don't want it to tip over or anything. I'm probably over paranoid. lol Also, how much does each shelf support?


I think each shelf was rated at 100-150 lbs don't remember exactly. I have mine on carpet aswell. the legs have threaded levelers built in so its wasy to get level. 

Craig


----------



## BradH

Craigthor said:


> I think each shelf was rated at 100-150 lbs don't remember exactly. I have mine on carpet aswell. the legs have threaded levelers built in so its wasy to get level.
> 
> Craig


Thanks Craig. I'm going to go look at them tomorrow.


----------



## Craigthor

Added some CRS and HM to the tank today. Not sure if the HM will survive due to the PO Guy not delivering my package. Priority has been taking 5-6 days here. Packages sent on Monday are showing up on Saturday. Also have a few stems of Rotala Araguia but not sure if it will survive same as the HM but the HM was in better shape.


----------



## Craigthor

Watch for an update Tuesday or Wednesday night. I will be adding the Mini Solar and replacing the UG with HC.

Craig


----------



## CL

The mini solar sounds awesome! Are you getting rid of all of the ug? ?


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> The mini solar sounds awesome! Are you getting rid of all of the ug? ?


 
Yup:eek5: or atleast 90% of it:icon_cool You don't mind do you

Craig


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> Yup:eek5: or atleast 90% of it:icon_cool You don't mind do you
> 
> Craig


haha, nope, but I feel like I need to get a bunch more plants to send you :hihi:


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> haha, nope, but I feel like I need to get a bunch more plants to send you :hihi:


Just remember I only have so much Mini M to fill


----------



## roybot73

Are you putting an ADA Super Jet on a mini M?


----------



## CL

roybot73 said:


> Are you putting an ADA Super Jet on a mini M?


He would if it would fit in his stand :icon_eek:


----------



## prototyp3

That's definitely an interesting stand! I think it will look extra nice with the ADA light. Right now those light stands are blocking a lot of viewing space.

Just curious as to what's behind the "all ADA" mindset with your decisions to replace the Cal Aqua glassware with ADA pieces? Are you going to write in and complain that they don't market any heating apparatus?


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> He would if it would fit in his stand :icon_eek:


 
Won't fit 2" short...


----------



## Craigthor

prototyp3 said:


> That's definitely an interesting stand! I think it will look extra nice with the ADA light. Right now those light stands are blocking a lot of viewing space.
> 
> Just curious as to what's behind the "all ADA" mindset with your decisions to replace the Cal Aqua glassware with ADA pieces? Are you going to write in and complain that they don't market any heating apparatus?


 
Because the Eheim 2211 uses 10mm return and they don't make one yet...

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Got the tank upgraded and newly planted today. HC is in I have some more to go but after 1.5 hrs of planting single stems I covered the tank. Figure I will have to reaplce some as they come up.

Pics will come tomorrow.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

*ADA Tank Setup Day One 1-15-2009*

Well time for the new pictures and specs. I've upgraded to almost all ADA gear other than the stand.

Hardware:

ADA Mini M
ADA Mini Solar M
ADA Mini Pollen Glass
ADA 13mm Intake
ADA 10mm Return
ADA CO2 YA/ Ver 2 CO2 system (CO2 regulator, Tubing, Plastic check valve, Bubble counter, Ball Valve, Pollen Glass, switched to the Mini Glass so I have a back up for cleaning)
ADA EL Valve 
ADA Cabochon Ruby Glass check Valve x2
ADA Drop Checker
ADA Thermometer
ADA Pinsettes XL
ADA Pro Pinsettes L
ADA Substrate Tool
ADA Picker
ADA Pro Nude Scissors
ADA Spring Type scissor Curved
Ehiem 2211- Great little filter
Hydor 200 watt Inline heater.

Flora:

HC- Planted one stem at a time!
HM- once I can get more in the last was complete mush due to long shipping time.
Mini Pellia convering the 3 rocks

Fauna:

10 CRS S+ grade shrimp

Fertilization:

PFertz High Tech Line

Now the Pictures:










































































Due to the Eheim 2211 return being 9mm and the heater being 12mm I used one of the Double tap connectors form my 2213 and the 9mm double tap connector to the 221 and stepped the tubing up a size out of the filter to accomodate the heater. Then stepped it back down after the heater to go into the 10mm Lily Pipe. 

The Eheim 2211 is the perfect filter for the Mini M as the flow is perfect at around 78 GPH.

I've invested alot into this setup but I also took down my fishroom to accomadate the upcoming baby so I used the funds from the fishroom to make this tank happen. I would love to get the ADA Stand at some point to round out the collection of ADA gear. My previous fish room was 18 tanks and over 650 gallons of water with about 400 fish.

I really love the Mini sized tank as it make the aquascaping a challenge. Now to keep my hands out of it for the next month to let it grow in.

Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

I'm trying to figure out which piece of equipment I'm most jealous of. The light's nice, no doubt about it. And the 2211, a collector's item to be sure, is so cute. But I think the Mini Glass diffuser is my pick for _the_ most jealousy-inducing item that you have.

I hate to say it, Craig, but now you kind of _have_ to get the stand. I mean, it's like being one hundred yards from the top of Mount Everest and turning back to base-camp because you're cold; no matter how you feel, you just suck it up and get to the top.


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> I'm trying to figure out which piece of equipment I'm most jealous of. The light's nice, no doubt about it. And the 2211, a collector's item to be sure, is so cute. But I think the Mini Glass diffuser is my pick for _the_ most jealousy-inducing item that you have.
> 
> I hate to say it, Craig, but now you kind of _have_ to get the stand. I mean, it's like being one hundred yards from the top of Mount Everest and turning back to base-camp because you're cold; no matter how you feel, you just suck it up and get to the top.


Yeah the flow of the Lily pipes and the Mini Pollen glass are made for each other. Since they are across from each other the return blows jsut above the pollen glass and the CO2 gets perfect distribution in the tank.

The light doesn't seems as intense as the OTT lights were but that is fine with me I love the look of it.

The Stand is on my wish list but its hard to swallow spending that much for some MDF and sealer. I'm sure I will have one before summer time though.:confused1:

I also found the square base for under the 2211 it will be coming from Japan in the next couple of weeks. The 2211 is the perfect Mini Filter.

Craig


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Remind me again, where'd you get the Eheim from? I'm too lazy to look:hihi:

Oh and I think that Mini Pellia will look great!


----------



## Craigthor

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Remind me again, where'd you get the Eheim from? I'm too lazy to look:hihi:
> 
> Oh and I think that Mini Pellia will look great!


I bought ROLO Mini M and Eheim 2211 with ADA glass Intake and Return over at APC. Selling the M as I don't need 2 tank can't afford it:icon_eek:

Craig


----------



## ddtran46

How much aquasoil is that in your tank? Is it the 9L?


----------



## Craigthor

ddtran46 said:


> How much aquasoil is that in your tank? Is it the 9L?


Probably about 4.5L. I used a mix of regular and powder. If I have to do it again I would probably just use all regular.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Just an update. HC seems to be starting to come around. CO2 is ~30ppm I keep the DC medium green not too light as I keep CRS. I also dose excel aswell a few times a week now. Running just over 1.5 bps. May increase this a touch more though.

Craig


----------



## CL

I'm surprised you're not using the ADA ferts. Oops, did I just say that....


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> I'm surprised you're not using the ADA ferts. Oops, did I just say that....


Thought about it but I can make them with Toms research Also I want the stand first just going to take a couple of months. Too many ferts to get for my tank from ADA. I do like the Pfertz line though. Also still need fish and more shrimps. Then maybe after I get al the other ADA toys I may go for their ferts.

Sometime you have to set prioritys in the ADA world. Ferts were at the bottom of the list of NEEDS:icon_redf NEED the stand however if the wife don't kill me first.

LMK when that UG arrives and how it did. Almost shorts weather here today +25 from Thursdays -38 and -52 windchill

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Just and update:

Day 1 1-15-2009:










Day 6 1-21-2009:


































I'm considering a couple of changes. First I will probably be removing the CRS in favor of some Wild Type Neocardina sp. Shrimp. Second, I will be adding an ADA stand soon either the real one of a mock up dependign if I can find the dark grey formica. I will also be adding some fish to this setup either Microrasbora Nana or Oryzias 'Green Neon'. I would prefer the GN but it doesn't seem to have made its way from the blokes on the other side of the big lake. Also the Mini Pellia is starting to take off on the one rock where it has been for the last 3 weeks. The other 2 were just thinned and renetted so it will be a couple of weeks for them.

Craig


----------



## CL

That mini pellia looks great!


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Love your CRS!


----------



## Craigthor

Phoenix-cry said:


> Love your CRS!


 
Just in time for me to get rid of them.

Craig


----------



## Phoenix-cry

I figured you keep them, just in a different tank. No? Really 'getting rid' of them?


----------



## Craigthor

Yup time for them to find a new home. It's my one and only tank I went from over 600g and 18 tank to just my Mini M setup. I'm now a one tank guy.

Craig


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Man...I wish I could buy them from you. Sigh. Shipping shrimp in winter though...


----------



## Craigthor

Phoenix-cry said:


> Man...I wish I could buy them from you. Sigh. Shipping shrimp in winter though...


They would be fine express I got mine when it was really cold -1 or so. LMK have anything to trade? I just need to find some breather bags for shipping.

Craig


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Oooo! Sweeeet! I'm fairly certain I don't have anything you'd want, unless you are into art. . I don't keep much 'stuff' around. How much for just buying them?

And I can't figure out what LMK means...


----------



## Craigthor

Got my HM from Helgymatt today. Looks great in the tank. I will have to tame it once it establishes itself abit as some of it is too tall. Adds another depth of color. The CRS love it and will make removing them a nightmare I'm sure. may actually just remove it all when I remove the shrimp.


----------



## Craigthor

Forgot the pics:confused1:.


























Also I lowered/ removed the top 18" of the stand so it is even more functional.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Looks like the CRS are staying the wife likes them too much. Guess I will just add a few more higher grades to the mix.


----------



## Ugly Genius

Your wife was right. The CRSs make this tank pop. Never, ever doubt your woman, Craig. (Unless she tries to dress you in a cardigan sweater.)


----------



## Craigthor

UG- I have to agree, After putting the HM in they are 100 times better looking in this tank.

Oh yeah I'm putting the ADA stand on hold as I shortened my current stand and like it much better, plus with the one I have now I have a place to work.


----------



## CL

Yeah, the stand looks great as-is. I would love to have a stand like that as opposed to cinder blocks(are they called cement blocks now?), you don't need to get rid of it. That last shot is the best I've seen of this tank. Try getting a tripod, or something sturdy and as you have heard a million times before, turn the flash off


----------



## CL

Oh, and it looks like the hc is spreading already


----------



## helgymatt

This is going to look interesting! Looking forward to it maturing. Glad the HM made it ok


----------



## Craigthor

Everything is coming along. Lost a CRS this morning. I did my water change but I had poured some excel into my diffuser and some extra spilled out and into the tank. I assume the shrimp got a bit of excel overdose. 

Todays lesson is- Don't dump excel out of the bottle into the diffuser cup when the tank is only 5g.

Got my fish picked out just waiting for a reply so I can get them paid for. Microrasbora Nana (Microdevario Nanus) is what I will be getting. I think I will add some Green midget shrimp to the tank also since they are susposed to be really small.

Tank is looking great though.


----------



## Craigthor

Day Eleven update:


















































Fish and some more shrimp will be here tomorrow AM. More pics once they arrive.

Craig


----------



## CL

Looks great, but the pics are really dark. You really should try to take pics without the flash. Just make sure that the camera is on something steady so the pic doesn't turn out blurry.


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> Looks great, but the pics are really dark. You really should try to take pics without the flash. Just make sure that the camera is on something steady so the pic doesn't turn out blurry.


Lights were out when I took the pics and its cloudy out so there wasn't alot of light. :icon_cry:


----------



## Ugly Genius

Looks great, Craig! The HC's really spreading it's roots. With a combination of slow, medium, and fast growers, this tank will be interesting to watch fill in as it appeals to all attention types.


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> Looks great, Craig! The HC's really spreading it's roots. With a combination of slow, medium, and fast growers, this tank will be interesting to watch fill in as it appeals to all attention types.


 
Thanks UG, The HC is really starting to take off now. It's starting to lay down and creep versus growing up. 

I love the 3 shades of green in it between the bright HM, Dark Mini Pellia and moderate HC.

Just for you CL here are some pictures with out the flash. A few of them are at -1.0 exposure as it was really bright. The new dining room chairs turned around make a good tripod and seat with their high back:thumbsup:



















































Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

Much better, Craig!


----------



## CL

Awesome Craig! I can see that the mp has grown a ton. It will look amazing once grown in! Those pics are great


----------



## chase127

the growth looks great  it will look amazing all filled in. any plans for a background?


----------



## Phoenix-cry

can't wait to see your meshed stuff fill out!


----------



## Craigthor

chris127 said:


> the growth looks great  it will look amazing all filled in. any plans for a background?


 
Nope no plans for a background plant. I like the openess with out it.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Phoenix-cry said:


> can't wait to see your meshed stuff fill out!


 
Yeah I can't wait either. The rock on the back right has been wrapped the longest. if you look back to the 15th when I first posted pictures you could see alot of the mesh on that rock. The other 2 rocks are about a week behind the filled out one. I figure in 2 weeks this tank will have really shown itself out.

Craig


----------



## chase127

Craigthor said:


> Nope no plans for a background plant. I like the openess with out it.
> 
> Craig


thats what i was thinking too  throw some SSS crs in there and you have yourself one amazing tank!!


----------



## Craigthor

chris127 said:


> thats what i was thinking too  throw some SSS crs in there and you have yourself one amazing tank!!


I'm actually throwing in some Green Midget Shrimp from Franks. I talked him into FedEx overnight shipping to the local airport location so I can pick up fish and shrimp in the AM. 15 Microdevario Nanus and 25 Caridina Babualtus from Franks Aquarium. 

I may do some SSS grades if that the new shrimp don't work out. The ones I'm getting are susposed to be really dwarf with a max size of 1/2".

Craig


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> I'm actually throwing in some Green Midget Shrimp from Franks. I talked him into FedEx overnight shipping to the local airport location so I can pick up fish and shrimp in the AM. 15 Microdevario Nanus and 25 Caridina Babualtus from Franks Aquarium.
> 
> I may do some SSS grades if that the new shrimp don't work out. The ones I'm getting are susposed to be really dwarf with a max size of 1/2".
> 
> Craig


Sounds awesome!


----------



## chase127

niceee! but instead of throwing i would kindly drip acclimate them for a little while  

i had to look up those fish, but theyre awesome


----------



## Craigthor

chris127 said:


> niceee! but instead of throwing i would kindly drip acclimate them for a little while
> 
> i had to look up those fish, but theyre awesome


 
That was the plan in less words. Shrimp don't do well if you throw them in I tried that along time ago with my first ones:confused1:.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Got my fish and shrimp a bit ago. A couple of DOAs but I expected such as it wasn't above freezing between his place and mine. I like the colors of the shrimp I had him send me an array of colors so I have red, orange, yellow, green definitely a rainbow of colors. If I don't like them in the long run no big deal to pass them on to someone in the local club.

Pics once everyone is acclimated.

Craig


----------



## bsmith

Is this where the Mezianum is going?


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith782 said:


> Is this where the Mezianum is going?


 
I actually ended up giving it to a local friend to grow out.

Fish are in, I'm only keeping the CRS the others have been ousted 

8 CRS and 12 Microdevario Nanus

Craig


----------



## BradH

Craigthor said:


> I actually ended up giving it to a local friend to grow out.
> 
> Fish are in, I'm only keeping the CRS the others have been ousted
> 
> 8 CRS and 12 Microdevario Nanus
> 
> Craig



So your not going to keep the green midget shrimp?


----------



## Craigthor

BradH said:


> So your not going to keep the green midget shrimp?


 
Nope. They've been relocated...

Craig


----------



## BradH

Didn't look right in there? Looking forward to seeing the pics of the new fish. I'm wanting some of those myself because they stay so small.


----------



## Craigthor

BradH said:


> Didn't look right in there? Looking forward to seeing the pics of the new fish. I'm wanting some of those myself because they stay so small.


Nope looked way out of place. They were also about the size of my larger CRS at a touch over 3/4". They are just rainbow shrimp and not really midget sized.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Well got the ADA look a like stand started today. pics are in the DIY forum. Also posted pictures of my fish in the fish forum. But I better get back to work as the stand isn't going to finish itself.

Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

I love that stand you're building. It looks awesome!


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> I love that stand you're building. It looks awesome!


 
Thanks, can't wait to finish it. I found an epoxy that is the exact color of the ADA Grey silicone tubing

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Just a small update:

HM has grown about 2" since putting it into the tank :eek5: last week. I really like the bush it's creating. kind of an untamed look. The shrimp love it too.

HC has atleast doubled growth is noticeable from day to day now. Its starting to lay down and spread.

Mini Pellia is chugging along. Small differences that probably won't be real noticable.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Just an update. Day 15 woohoo! HC has tripled in size so has the HM. Mini Pellia is coming along nicely also. Algae is startign to rear up. GDA on the glass which I will just leave alone and a bit of GSA on the Glass and some of the HC. I will turn the lights back an hour or 2 and try to get the wife to leave the sliding door blinds shut as she likes to open them. Other than that the tank is coming along nicely.

I will be adding 10 S+ CRS and CBS mix to the tank tomorrow. Will bring it up to 18 shrimp in this tank and 10 Mircorasbora Nanas. Still plucking out the snails as I see them but am seeing less than I was only 1-2 each day that I have to pluck out.

Stand is to a point where it just needs alot of sanding to finish it up.


































































































Craig


----------



## CL

Awesome! I used to have some of those fish, except they were called emerald eye tetras, or was it emperors eye tetras?


----------



## Ugly Genius

Growing in great!

The Mini Pellia and HC are going to look awesome together. They already do.


----------



## CL

Where did you get your mini pellia from?


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> Where did you get your mini pellia from?


I'll pm you...


----------



## CL

How much are you going to let that hm grow out?


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> How much are you going to let that hm grow out?


Not much more. I want it to kinda bush will start hacking at it when I change the water tomorrow.

Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

Craig, I'm a firm believe in positive reinforcement when positive reinforcement's due. And here it's due. 
Your photos are getting progressively better and better. Keep it up. 
Photos are super important as they allow us to see _exactly_ how pretty your tank is. Someone suggested some camera settings to me once upon a time and I tweaked some of them here and there and it made a world of difference. You might want to play around with them to see what gives you the best results.
This tank's all about the details and we want to see those details!


----------



## BradH

The tank is looking good! I followed the thread of your stand and I have to say it's pretty amazing. very nice looking also.


----------



## Craigthor

Thanks for the compliments UG.

I will be placing one more order with AFA shortly. I will be stocking up on a few things and want to get some rocks.

Thinking about getting some Seiru and Maten stones. Or just one or the other. I just like to have an assortmetn of stuff to work with so I can change when I need to. Even though the hardscape is nice in this tank I think it could use a little work.

Craig


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> Thanks for the compliments UG.
> 
> I will be placing one more order with AFA shortly. I will be stocking up on a few things and want to get some rocks.
> 
> Thinking about getting some Seiru and Maten stones. Or just one or the other. I just like to have an assortmetn of stuff to work with so I can change when I need to. Even though the hardscape is nice in this tank I think it could use a little work.
> 
> Craig


wow, what else are you ordering from afa?


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> wow, what else are you ordering from afa?


I'd send you the list but would have to make the trip down to blind you afterwords:eek5: i'll pm you in abit.

Craig


----------



## malaybiswas

Wow! Beautiful HC. You done a nice job there.

Questions?
1. Where did you get your bumble bee shrimps from?
2. Do they disturb the HC?


----------



## Craigthor

malaybiswas said:


> Wow! Beautiful HC. You done a nice job there.
> 
> Questions?
> 1. Where did you get your bumble bee shrimps from?
> 2. Do they disturb the HC?


1- I got them from RainbowCoillage off of aquabid, great seller.
2- Nope they don't as I planted it really deep. I planted individual stems and stuck them down so only the top 2-4 leaves were visible. A few little pieces came out but 99% stayed in place, teh trick was to plant them deep to keep them in the soil.

Craig


----------



## malaybiswas

Craigthor said:


> 1- I got them from RainbowCoillage off of aquabid, great seller.
> 2- Nope they don't as I planted it really deep. I planted individual stems and stuck them down so only the top 2-4 leaves were visible. A few little pieces came out but 99% stayed in place, teh trick was to plant them deep to keep them in the soil.
> 
> Craig


Cool. Thanks a lot Craig. I was looking at aquabid too. Getting a seller reference really helps.

I'll try out your HC planting idea today. My cardina's are toying with them.

Few more questions. 
1. What the photo period and CO2 BPS?
2. What ferts do you use? I do iron every day. and KNO3 every alternate day.


----------



## Craigthor

malaybiswas said:


> Cool. Thanks a lot Craig. I was looking at aquabid too. Getting a seller reference really helps.
> 
> I'll try out your HC planting idea today. My cardina's are toying with them.
> 
> Few more questions.
> 1. What the photo period and CO2 BPS?
> 2. What ferts do you use? I do iron every day. and KNO3 every alternate day.


1- I run about 9 hours a day. I need to go back to about 7-8 to control algae. I'm running 1bps as that is as much as I can inject and not have the fish stressed at the end of the day. At 2 bps the fish were getting stressed, the shrimp didn't seem to mind.

Before the fish I was running 1.5-2 bps, I now actually get better pearling with 1 BPS. 

2- Currently using the Pfertz High Tech grouping. I will be switching over to the ADA ferts shortly though. I dose N and K Sat, Mon, Wed and dose micros Sun, tues, Thurs. Friday I do nothing, Saturday I do a water change with pure RO water and add a spoon full of the Shirakura Mineral powder for the shrimp. I dose on an EI similar basis.

LMK if I can be of more help.

Craig


----------



## malaybiswas

Craigthor said:


> 1- I run about 9 hours a day. I need to go back to about 7-8 to control algae. I'm running 1bps as that is as much as I can inject and not have the fish stressed at the end of the day. At 2 bps the fish were getting stressed, the shrimp didn't seem to mind.
> 
> Before the fish I was running 1.5-2 bps, I now actually get better pearling with 1 BPS.
> 
> 2- Currently using the Pfertz High Tech grouping. I will be switching over to the ADA ferts shortly though. I dose N and K Sat, Mon, Wed and dose micros Sun, tues, Thurs. Friday I do nothing, Saturday I do a water change with pure RO water and add a spoon full of the Shirakura Mineral powder for the shrimp. I dose on an EI similar basis.
> 
> LMK if I can be of more help.
> 
> Craig


Thanks again Craig. Sure I'll be in touch with you. This itself is lot of useful information for me to try.


----------



## Craigthor

Topped off my shrimp stockign this morning. Now up to 18-19 Shrimps 6 CBS and 12-13 CRS. I added 11 today 6 CBS and 5 CRS to go along with the other 7 or 8 CRS in the tank. I can never see more than 4-6 at a time except on occasion they are all out at once.

Going to go work on my stand today  Hope to get it all sanded so I can get it ready to start finishing tomorrow or monday. By the end of the week I hope to have it all put together.

Craig

craig


----------



## Craigthor

Not much to update on. Tank is growing really fast now. Placed another order for ADA toys. I will update once everything arrives. 

Stand is coming along. Waiting for the last filler work to dry so I can do a finaly sandign to get everything smooth and start painting.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Updated pictures of my stnad in the DIY section


----------



## Craigthor

Woooo. Stand is done. I can't wait for it to setup so I can make the transfer. I have to try and be patient till Saturday. Don't want to rush it.

Craig


----------



## chase127

the stand looks great!!! im surprised you didnt go ADA on it


----------



## Craigthor

21 days in with this scape and already in the planning for the next one. I will probably keep the same 3 plants though. Or trade the HM out for some Anubias Petite.

I plan on using some driftwood and have my eye one a piece in the SNS. I will have to shorten it about 3" as it is 16" long. Nothing a good saw can't handle. I really miss using woodi in my scape. If I decide to rescape I will wait to move the tank as I can do it all at once as I have to tear the tank apart to move it.

On another note how will Mini Pellia do above the water line? The wood I have my eye on will extend out of the tank about 1-2"

HC is currently about 60% filled in. It has some GSA and GDA but should subside soon. HM is having to be trimmed about 2 times a week now. Also the Mini Pellia is really starting to fill in nicely. Means its about time to rescape


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> 21 days in with this scape and already in the planning for the next one. I will probably keep the same 3 plants though. Or trade the HM out for some Anubias Petite.
> 
> I plan on using some driftwood and have my eye one a piece in the SNS. I will have to shorten it about 3" as it is 16" long. Nothing a good saw can't handle. I really miss using woodi in my scape. If I decide to rescape I will wait to move the tank as I can do it all at once as I have to tear the tank apart to move it.
> 
> On another note how will Mini Pellia do above the water line? The wood I have my eye on will extend out of the tank about 1-2"
> 
> HC is currently about 60% filled in. It has some GSA and GDA but should subside soon. HM is having to be trimmed about 2 times a week now. Also the Mini Pellia is really starting to fill in nicely. Means its about time to rescape



Sounds awesome. I actually wanted to use some of my mini pellia in my terrarium, it grows fine emersed, just a little bit larger


----------



## Craigthor

CL- Thanks, I'm getting some wood from Prototyp3 here on the boards. Driftwood A that is shown in his thread. I will have to cut it down some but should look good in the end.

I've been playing with my stash of manzanita all day but can't get anything I like out of it. I've got a 2'x4' area worth to play with. Oh well I may just end up selling it off.

Not sure if I want to keep the HM or try the 'Petite' . Almost need the wood here to deciede.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

My new wood can be seen here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...arsilea-crypts-package-14-a-3.html#post780299

Atleast till he removes the pictures. 

I will be taking about 3" off of the length and may also rip about 2" off of the back of it. I will decide on the depth after it arrives.

I plan on attaching Mini Pellia to the trunk area with a small grouping of anubias 'petite' around the base. I will probably use the net method for attaching it as it seems to work well and hold it on evenly. Maybe I can find some netting in black/ brown or in algae green.

I may get rid of the HM as it may not match well but I won't know till it arrives. The HC will stay and be replanted though as I love that stuff.

Craig


----------



## CL

I thought about buying that wood. It's a nice piece!


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> I thought about buying that wood. It's a nice piece!


:thumbsup: Can't wait for it to arrive. I think it will make a stunning Nano piece. I listed my Manzaniota forsale also!


----------



## Craigthor

Pitiful update; got my fish food in and the Metal ADA Cap Stand for hte small CO2 tanks. Also got the last 5 filter floss thingys Drs F&S had instock at 50% off.

Craig


----------



## CL

Pics, pics, pics!


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> Pics, pics, pics!


Ya just had to ask. All the new toys will be around Monday evening so I will give you some detailed ones then. See the Metal ADA Cap stand where the CO2 canister is. 










































































Well I have to finish cleaning up the living room. The corner where the stand is now previously held the computer so I need to put everythign back together again:redface:.

Craig


----------



## chase127

i envy your setup my friend roud:


----------



## ColeMan

I LOVE undertank shots; especially those that show highly organized, well-planned (and executed) plumbing. Well done!! Sometimes at night when my tank lights are off I open the cabinet, turn on the light (I have a small LED fixture for doing maintenance - it gets dark under a big 90gal - even in the middle of the day) and just look at the filters, heaters, and various wires and gadgets under the tank...yeah, I know - it's a bit weird. Oh well, someone's got to enjoy the plumbing portion of the tank (considering all the work it took to get it right)! 

Tanks looking great, by the way. And good luck getting your living room put back together. :thumbsup:


----------



## ddtran46

Wow. Nice looking tank!!


----------



## Craigthor

ddtran46 said:


> Wow. Nice looking tank!!


 
Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Ugly Genius

Craig! It's so nice!
You know what you have to make now, right? A stool, chair, or bench to match. You're going to be spending hours looking at that beatuful 'scape and equipment -- might as well make a cool aquascaper's stool/bench/chill seat/bucket holder/head banger upon.

How about some closeups of the tank? From the look of the photos, the HC's filling in quick and throwing up bubbles like they're going out of style.


----------



## roybot73

Looks good!

Why the ugly zip ties around the Lily Pipes?


----------



## Craigthor

roybot73 said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Why the ugly zip ties around the Lily Pipes?


That was to hold them together so they wouldn't smack around as much as I was busy working and redoing the tubing under the stand. Nothing makes you cringe like glass lilys smacking off each other as you twist tubing around.

Craig


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Craigthor said:


> That was to hold them together so they wouldn't smack around as much as I was busy working and redoing the tubing under the stand. Nothing makes you cringe like glass lilys smacking off each other as you twist tubing around.
> 
> Craig


So when you go to clean the filter do you have to take all the tubing with you since its zip tied together?


----------



## CL

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> So when you go to clean the filter do you have to take all the tubing with you since its zip tied together?


No because of the quick disconnects. 
The tank looks awesome Craig!


----------



## Craigthor

Correct I have a bunch of disconnects and only have to take a foot or so of tubing. I also have removed the zipties since its all togther.

I'll take some more pics later tonite.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Time for a picture overload update! Tank is looking better than ever. I need to soak my diffuser Monday when the extra one comes as this one is getting bad. I may take it out tonite and Excel it a touch as I don't want to bleach it just yet. 

I'm loving the stand its a huge compliment to the ADA tank. Also about $450 cheaper than the ADA one.

Fish and Shrimp are doing great. Also I have my CO2 around 1 BPS and get great pearling. I do add a few drops of Excel every morning to the tank. 

Can't wait for the new toys to arrive Monday nite!










































































Remember 23 days ago that HC was all planted 1 stem at a time. Look at it now! I'd say 2 more weeks it will be all grown out in a nice carpet. The Mini Pellia is looking good with a great spread, as is the HM I have to trim it about ever 5-6 days but it is starting to get the spread I want then will only have to be trimmed to keep it in place.

Craig


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Woah the diffuser and the return pipe is so cool...where'd you get them?


----------



## Craigthor

They are the ADA line, purcahsed from AFA in San Fran. The diffuser is expensive but sits at the perfect height when used with the Liliy Pipes. 

Craig


----------



## CL

Craig, this is the best picture you've taken yet!  You are getting a lot better at it. The tank looks awesome


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

$90 for a diffuser?????!!?!:icon_eek:

And $70 for this!?!!?

Not to mention the tank, stand, CO2, etc...

*faints*

lol


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> Craig, this is the best picture you've taken yet!  You are getting a lot better at it. The tank looks awesome


 
Not bad for a Point and Shoot camera and a non photegenic photographer!:icon_eek: Actually the new height of this stand being lower helps alot with the picture taking.

Thanks for the kind words, LMK when that wood arrives.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> $90 for a diffuser?????!!?!:icon_eek:
> 
> And $70 for this!?!!?
> 
> Not to mention the tank, stand, CO2, etc...
> 
> *faints*
> 
> lol


Yeah. :thumbsup: I actually have 2 of each so I can take time to clean and dechlor each well. :icon_eek:


----------



## Craigthor

Got my new wood today! I have the plan setup. Now how long do I wait to put it into action? Tank will lose about 1/3rd of the swim room for the fish. The wood will come out almost to the front of the right side of the tank and stretch all the way across the back. Wood is currently setting in the sink soaking. The wife leaves in abit so I may run it through the dish washer a couple of time whilst she is gone.

Help me decide!

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Enjoy the pictures I may be tearing the tank down tomorrow to add the drift wood 

I will probably have to uproot a fair bit of the tank if not all of it. Thinking about draining it half way and trying to remove only what I have too so it comes back faster.

Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

The HC looks healthy, so if you pulled it all out and replanted it, it would probably fill in faster this second time around. (Plus, you also have more.) Pulling it all out also allows you to have a quote/unquote blank canvas on which to start. Unless you know _exactly_ where the driftwood is going to go, then, just remove the plants in the way.
I've seen that beautiful piece of driftwood you got and I'd bet that you're going to have to do some substrate combing and resloping and all the et ceteras that go with a major rescape. So a replant of the carpet might not be a bad thing at all.
Just my two cents, though.

Are you going to tie some Mini Pellia on the driftwood?


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> The HC looks healthy, so if you pulled it all out and replanted it, it would probably fill in faster this second time around. (Plus, you also have more.) Pulling it all out also allows you to have a quote/unquote blank canvas on which to start. Unless you know _exactly_ where the driftwood is going to go, then, just remove the plants in the way.
> I've seen that beautiful piece of driftwood you got and I'd bet that you're going to have to do some substrate combing and resloping and all the et ceteras that go with a major rescape. So a replant of the carpet might not be a bad thing at all.
> Just my two cents, though.
> 
> Are you going to tie some Mini Pellia on the driftwood?


Plan is to attach the Mini P to the wood with HM coming out from behind it if I can enough light there. I will have to remove about 25% of the HC along with the rocks and HM to get the wood in there. Not 100% certain I want to loose the empty background that I have not. I really do love the Iwagumi layout for that reason.

Decisions, decisions. Sometimes its tuff to figure out waht to do. I was so ready last night to rip the tank apart to put the new wood it but now I'm not 100% convinced.

maybe I just need some new rocks who knows. Or maybe just let it be for now.

Craig


----------



## roybot73

I say, "Let It Be". 
Let it grow, dude! So many people seem to want to _constantly_ rescape. The layout is good, so let it do it's thing! I think it will look even better is another month or two!


----------



## Superedwin

Wow very nice tank the hc is going to turn into a great carpet and very nice layout!


----------



## brt_p

wow...i never thought it would be like those...nice layout Craig..


----------



## Ugly Genius

I think the writing's on the wall, Craig. 
Even if you don't want to read what's there right now.

The answer is not what you want to hear, though.

So I'll go slowly so as to not scare you.

You want to try a driftwood 'scape.
You love this tank as it is.

I think you know where I'm going with this. 
But I'll slow it down a bit more to give you time to absorb it.

You still have the Ott-lites.
You and I both discussed how to split CO2 to two different tanks.
You have the driftwood. You have a lot of rocks.

What's that smell?
It smells like...
...a new tank.


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> I think the writing's on the wall, Craig.
> Even if you don't want to read what's there right now.
> 
> The answer is not what you want to hear, though.
> 
> So I'll go slowly so as to not scare you.
> 
> You want to try a driftwood 'scape.
> You love this tank as it is.
> 
> I think you know where I'm going with this.
> But I'll slow it down a bit more to give you time to absorb it.
> 
> You still have the Ott-lites.
> You and I both discussed how to split CO2 to two different tanks.
> You have the driftwood. You have a lot of rocks.
> 
> What's that smell?
> It smells like...
> ...a new tank.


 
Good thing the Ott Lights are gone.  I actually after some serious thought and watching the wood think it is a bit big for this sized scape. I really love the background being open and a sense of depth. I'm a one tank only guy now. I got over my MTS (Multiple Tank syndrome) last year when I had 18-20 tanks and over 600g of water running breeding rare Victorian fish. :eek5:

That and another Mini, Mini Solar, and Stand would draw too much attention to my cumpulsize side. :icon_eek:

I think I will crituque this scape some maybe try some new rocks, or find a suitable replacement for the HM. Maybe put some Anubias 'Gold' and 'Petite' in its place.

Now to go raid the plant databases to find some new plants to work with. :thumbsup:

Also if you ever run into great rocks at AFA have them hold them for me. I didn't order any with this last order.

Craig


----------



## bsmith

I think you need some red/purple in the tank, it's very green.

On a side note you have prompted me to build an ADA stand. I could never do it myself with out spending way more on wood then if I bought it from ADG or with out chopping of a few phalanges so I am going to employ my father in law who seems to have a pretty vast knowledge of wood working. I look forward to the work and the beers that will be drank!


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith782 said:


> I think you need some red/purple in the tank, it's very green.
> 
> On a side note you have prompted me to build an ADA stand. I could never do it myself with out spending way more on wood then if I bought it from ADG or with out chopping of a few phalanges so I am going to employ my father in law who seems to have a pretty vast knowledge of wood working. I look forward to the work and the beers that will be drank!


 
Yeah. It actually wasn't that bad. Especially if he has a full garage of tools. Definitely one of hte best DIY that I have ever done.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Oh yeah. I would love a touch of purple or red but since I haven't found anything I like that stays small enough I will keeep the greens.

Craig


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> Oh yeah. I would love a touch of purple or red but since I haven't found anything I like that stays small enough I will keeep the greens.
> 
> Craig


Um, if only I could remember those plants texgal told me about :icon_roll Small and red lol


----------



## bsmith

Well lets see. Theres Purple bamboo, Polygonum "Sao Paulo", "Porto Vehlo" and "Ruby". I think that with the scape you have it would look wierd with "bushy" reds like R.Colorata, L.Panatal, C.Furcata and so on. I think the single stem would lend a beeter feel.

On the stand... Yeah, the guy has a little workshop in his back yard just for wood working and he's super anal about projects. So I not only look at it as him helping me but me helping him since he hasent messed with the shop in some time.


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith782 said:


> Well lets see. Theres Purple bamboo, Polygonum "Sao Paulo", "Porto Vehlo" and "Ruby". I think that with the scape you have it would look wierd with "bushy" reds like R.Colorata, L.Panatal, C.Furcata and so on. I think the single stem would lend a beeter feel.
> 
> On the stand... Yeah, the guy has a little workshop in his back yard just for wood working and he's super anal about projects. So I not only look at it as him helping me but me helping him since he hasent messed with the shop in some time.


 
Those stems are too large for a tank this size. I'm more of a scale person and 3-4" leaves don't fit in.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> Um, if only I could remember those plants texgal told me about :icon_roll Small and red lol


 
Go ask and find out.

Just a quick question. Anyone ever done a Dutch scape in a Mini M?

Also got tons of ADA Toys yesterday but with working alot the last 2 days, helping my friend remodel his wine store, that I haven't had time to take pictures. So I will update with growth and pictures over the next couple of days. Most of what I got was stock up stuff but I got some cool toys also.

Craig


----------



## chase127

i wanna see a list of all the ADA stuff you have lol. it must be nice digging in those peanuts every week


----------



## Craigthor

chris127 said:


> i wanna see a list of all the ADA stuff you have lol. it must be nice digging in those peanuts every week


.

The list:

ADA AP Glass
ADA AP-2 Fish Food
ADA Metal Cap Stand
ADA Maintence Stand
ADA Brighty Green Step 1, 2, and 3
ADA Special Shade
ADA Special Lights
ADA Brighty K
ADA Pro Pinsettes M
ADA Wave Scissor
ADA Straight Spring Type
ADA Pro Straight M
ADA Glass Razor with extra blades
ADA Multi Bottom
ADA Iron Bottom
ADA Bottom Release
Couple replacement Bulbs for the Mini Solar
ADA CO2 3 Pack
Mini Pollen Glass 
Mini V-1
Mini P-2
Plus a few extra things.

They also sent me about a dozen past issues of Aqua Journal. I got an extra Pollen Glass so I can take my time cleaning them. I got various tools as each has a purpose and I like to have easy to work with tools.


































































Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

Two words: Jeh. Luss.


----------



## chase127

Ugly Genius said:


> Two words: Jeh. Luss.


thats an understatement :icon_eek:

VERY NICEEE :thumbsup:


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> Two words: Jeh. Luss.


Thanks :thumbsup::eek5:


----------



## Craigthor

I added 2 new plants to the tank. For some reddish tone I added some Red Root Floater. Has the reddest roots I've seen.

I also thinned out my grouping of HM to be about 1" back from the rock inlets to the HM bush and planted some Anubias Nana 'Petite'. I think I like the looks of it as it adds a slightly broader leaf structure and stays low or atleast grows slow enough I can keep it under control. 

Here are a few quick pics as I turned the lights on to do the modifications.


































Sorry the pics aren't great but the water is a touch cloudy and I was in a hurry to get the lights back off. I will take some more pics on Thursday as tomorrow is our 3rd anniversary so limited PC time.

Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

The Anubias really adds to the scape, Craig. Love it.

Your CRS and Bumble Bees are beautiful. Personally, I think the CRSs add enough red to the tank.


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> The Anubias really adds to the scape, Craig. Love it.
> 
> Your CRS and Bumble Bees are beautiful. Personally, I think the CRSs add enough red to the tank.


We'll see. Knowing my luck I dose to heavily and the RRF will revert back to its green form. :icon_roll It turns red from a Nitrogen difficency which I doubt my tank has. I do really love the Petite in there. Adds a whole new level to the scape.

I have some Anubias 'Gold' coming that I think I might put in the center of the HM maybe. Just something to play with.

Thanks for the kind words also. 

On a side note the tank actually looks pretty sweet with the RRF floating around the top. Also IF I get my way I would love to go with more CBS over CRS.

Craig


----------



## keving

the tanks looking gorgeous! what kind of fish are those in there?


----------



## bsmith

Wow you have the ADA fish food dispenser...

Tanks lookin good.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

How exactly does that food dispenser work?


----------



## jread

Craigthor said:


> I will take some more pics on Thursday as tomorrow is our 3rd anniversary so limited PC time.


Happy anniversary! We celebrated our 2nd anniversary yesterday (2/10). We wanted to get married in the winter, so mid-February was perfect 

BTW, your tank is incredible!


----------



## Craigthor

keving said:


> the tanks looking gorgeous! what kind of fish are those in there?


Thanks, the fish are Microrasbora Nana. Full grown just at 5/8" (1.5 cm)



bsmith782 said:


> Wow you have the ADA fish food dispenser...
> 
> Tanks lookin good.


:hihi: Thanks



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> How exactly does that food dispenser work?


It has a glass bar with a ball on the end that somes out the bottom. As I press the top down the ball drops and food comes out. The further you push down the more the dispenser opens. The fish really like the ADA food. Keeps the tank nice and clean.



jread said:


> Happy anniversary! We celebrated our 2nd anniversary yesterday (2/10). We wanted to get married in the winter, so mid-February was perfect
> 
> BTW, your tank is incredible!


Thanks, congratulations back.

Well everyone have a great day is I don't make it back till tomorrow.

Craig


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Hey, do you happen to have the 2009 ADA calendar?:hihi:


----------



## CL

Wow, incredible. I love the stuff! I mailed the anubias gold yesterday fyi. Wow.


----------



## Craigthor

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Hey, do you happen to have the 2009 ADA calendar?:hihi:


Nope, not on my list of wants. I like the tools nad equipment not so much the calendars.



clwatkins10 said:


> Wow, incredible. I love the stuff! I mailed the anubias gold yesterday fyi. Wow.


Cool, I think I may put it in the center of the HM and let it grow out.

I'm really digging the few pieces of RRF in the tank. I Only have about a 2x2 section in there and it is like clouds floating.

Craig


----------



## keving

i was thinking about getting those microrasbora nana for my tank. where'd you find them? i think my lfs MIGHT be able to get them in, i just gotta talk to the guy who does the ordering


----------



## Craigthor

keving said:


> i was thinking about getting those microrasbora nana for my tank. where'd you find them? i think my lfs MIGHT be able to get them in, i just gotta talk to the guy who does the ordering


 
Sorry about the late reply thought I had posted here already, must have been dreaming. :icon_redf

I got mine through franksaquarium.com, he's not shipping at this time but as soon as he does I want to add a few more to my tank.


On a side note I'm not real happy with this scape. I'm going to add a couple more plants to it to see if I can make something work. I want to try and make a plant mountain/ volcano where the rocks are covered.

Currently it is 3 rocks with Mini Pellia, where the 3 rocks come together on the edges I have planted Anubias Nana 'Petite', followed by HM in the middle. My next course of action is to remove the very center HM and plant some Anubias 'Gold' followed by some Ammania sp. 'Bonsai' coming out of the very center. 

Mostly the HM just needs to grow out again and be trained as I did a major hack on it a few nights ago. :icon_eek: Hope it comes out as imagined. :confused1: On the plus side the Mini Pellia and HC are going to town. :thumbsup:

Still deciding if I want to enter it into our local plant April show that is held at a local community garden/ greenhouse. I would take my stand and all if I do. We are offering cash prizes this year so it may be worth my time to participate in this 3 day event.

Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

I really think you should enter, Craig. 
It's a beautiful tank even to the discerning eyes of those of us fully-versed in the hobby. To the uninitiated, it'll blow their minds. I'd bet they had no idea a garden so beautiful could be created underwater.

And good job on keeping the tank evolving. This is an art, so you shouldn't stop until your mind's eye tells you it's exactly right. Looking forward to updates.


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> I really think you should enter, Craig.
> It's a beautiful tank even to the discerning eyes of those of us fully-versed in the hobby. To the uninitiated, it'll blow their minds. I'd bet they had no idea a garden so beautiful could be created underwater.
> 
> And good job on keeping the tank evolving. This is an art, so you shouldn't stop until your mind's eye tells you it's exactly right. Looking forward to updates.


Thanks,

Here are a few pictures of the 'Gold' added to the center of the mix. Thinking I may just drop the HM all together and add some Anubias Marbled around the middle between the 'Petite' and the 'Gold'


















































LMK what you guys think.

Craig


----------



## chase127

the anubias and HM island is awesome!! i love it


----------



## Craigthor

chris127 said:


> the anubias and HM island is awesome!! i love it


Thanks, I think I will add a few stems of Ammania sp. 'Bonsai' right out of the center.

Craig


----------



## NeonShrimp

I like it Craig and so do your shrimp by the look of things. Dropping the HM will free up a lot of tank space for the anubias and other plants you might plan for. Great job!


----------



## CL

Craig, when you feel like a rescape, I say go for this scape again, just move the front rock so that it isn't right in the middle.


----------



## Craigthor

CL- I thought about it but I like the non exposed rock scape. 

Craig


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> CL- I thought about it but I like the non exposed rock scape.
> 
> Craig


You could still put the mini pellia on it  It would just give you tank more height  Just a suggestion.


----------



## Craigthor

That is what that Ammania sp. Bonsai is going to create, a bit of height in this tank. Plus a little time for everything to fill in again.

Craig


----------



## keving

I think the Ammania sp. Bonsai is a killer idea. I love how the scape is very well balanced, and uncluttered but i felt it lacked a little bit of height. Can't wait to see it the next update


----------



## Craigthor

Made some changes. Pics will come tomorrow after lights back on as the tank is cloudy and I decided to make the changes after lights out. 

Great news one of my CRS is in the process of berring herself as I type.  She started sometime while I was tearing the tank around and is still going. woohoo!

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

A few flashed teazer pics. :eek5: No pun intended.  Lights are out so this is the best you folks will get till tomorrow when lights come on.

Yesterday:

















































Today:










































I also think I will be ditching the RRF as soon as the Ammania sp Bonsai arrives. I don't like the RRF as much as I thought it would fit in this tank.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Here are some better pics. Can anyone see what I changed?  Also a bunch of shrimp pics including my berried CRS. :thumbsup: I removed the RRF as it took away from the scape. I am going to add some Ammania sp. 'Bonsai' and some Lindernia sp 'India' to the center of my island. I hope the Mini Pellia grows out about another 1". It should but will probably take a couple of months to fill out. I'm really enjoying how this scape is evolving. Out of the pics below are the best of 65 that I took this morning. I will be putting on my new intake and return Thursaday once my extra return arrives and I will clean these.


















































































Enjoy!

Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

Craig, this tank is coming along so nicely. 

The overall scheme of the 'scape is neither Nature nor Dutch but something all together different. It reminds me very much of a scene from a Hayao Miyazaki anime. Otherworldly, yet familiar.
It's at a point where you can see where the 'scape is going and you can't wait for it to get there.
The greatest challenge I see you having is keeping the growth of the faster growers in check as the slow growers catch up. Not a bad problem to have.
Also, you did a great job of creating a 'scape that is not locked in. Meaning, you can add to it without a major overall, but still achieve a totally different look. That's a pretty difficult thing to do, in my experience.


----------



## Craigthor

Just a smal update. Plants are groing like crazy. 

Got a few new plants coming to play with:

Ammania sp. Bonsai
Lindernia sp 'India'
Limnophilia sp Broad 'Guinea'

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> Craig, this tank is coming along so nicely.
> 
> The overall scheme of the 'scape is neither Nature nor Dutch but something all together different. It reminds me very much of a scene from a Hayao Miyazaki anime. Otherworldly, yet familiar.
> It's at a point where you can see where the 'scape is going and you can't wait for it to get there.
> The greatest challenge I see you having is keeping the growth of the faster growers in check as the slow growers catch up. Not a bad problem to have.
> Also, you did a great job of creating a 'scape that is not locked in. Meaning, you can add to it without a major overall, but still achieve a totally different look. That's a pretty difficult thing to do, in my experience.


 
Thanks UG!

I've always loved the Dutch scapes more than the Nature ones but don't like the super crowded feel some Dutch scape have.

I'll call this a Natural Dutch blend. 50/50 mix. I will be adding 3-4 more plant species to my island end of the week or so.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Just a small update. Got my Ammania sp. Bonsai and the Lindernia sp. India in today. I just kind of tucked the stems in random pattern around the center of the island and mixed with the HM to give if jsut a shot of color here and there. The Ammania should be slightly pinkish and the Lindernia purplish.

I do have a couple of cool looking stems of L. Broadleaf 'Guinea' coming from Tex Gal and a couple of Rotala Macandra is she has a lone stem or 2. Also thinking about a couple of Rhizomes of that 'Special Fern' UglyGenious has in his Nano tank maybe around the edge to shade the Mini Pellia slightly.

On a side note the HC is going to town with only about 30% of the tank left to cover, maybe less. Mostly around the island where I did the remodeling.

Also the Mini Pellia is a super slow grower. I hope it is filled out in about 6 weeks for the local show I think I will enter this in the aquascaping contest.


































You can see the Ammania tucked in and the Lindernia by the Anubias 'Gold'. I hope this turns out as planned. May need to switch out the Anubias for another variety if it doesn't pan out. Maybe with a Barteri or regular Nana.

Enjoy.

Craig


----------



## bsmith

Looks great man. Great concept.


----------



## resowner92

Looking good Craig!


----------



## Craigthor

My island has become a wealth of plants and varied leaf shapes. Here is what the island now contains:

Hemianthus Micranthemoides
Anubias Nana 'Petite'
Anubias Nana 'Gold'
Ammania sp. 'Bonsai'
Lindernia sp 'India'
Rotala Macrandra 'Green'
Limnophilia sp. 'Guinea' Broad Leaf

Can't wait for it to fill in good. I will take some pictures tonite or tomorow once the water clears up some or I do my water change. It looks like a mess as everything is different heights and not grown in yet.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

A bunch of pics.... Disregard the white flake/ dust as that is just Shirakura Mineral Powder I mix into my RO water for water chagne time for the shrimps.


















































































































Enjoy!

Craig


----------



## CL

You got some of that cool plant the TG had? Lol, you're starting to want more and more plants. I wouldn't be surprised to see a rescape where you have more stem plants 
Looks great craig!


----------



## NeonShrimp

Great job Craig, it is coming along nicely. I hope you do well in the competition


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> You got some of that cool plant the TG had? Lol, you're starting to want more and more plants. I wouldn't be surprised to see a rescape where you have more stem plants
> Looks great craig!


 
I actually got all she had.  Only plant I want to try in here yet is the Special Fern that UG has. I have a feeling the limno' 'Guinea' may out grow my island if so I will use the one that UG has.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

The Island plants now include:

Anubias Nana 'Petite'
Anubias Nana 'Gold'
Hemianthus Micranthemoides
Ammania sp 'Bonsai'
Lindernia sp 'India'
Rotala Macrandra 'Green'
Limnophilia 'Guinea' Broad Leaf

Carpet Plant is:

Hemianthus Callichtriodes

This layout was started Janurary 15th 2009 Layout is 37 days old!

Enjoy!

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

I was digging through some pictures and here is the comparison shots after 38 days:

Found my new favorite scissors for trimming the HC. The ADA Wave scissors made the work super easy. I trimmed 1/2-3/4" off of a lot of my HC. I'm trying to encourage a lower growth. My HC was planted stem by stem 38 days ago and has exploded in size.

Bad pics here but 1-15-09:


































Yesterday 2-21-2009 better pics as I learned to use the camera :


































I mostly tamed down the right side today as it has grown the fastest as I've been working with the left side of the tank perfecting the angles and island plants.

IMO this is the best way to plant. One stem at a time.

Craig


----------



## CL

Yeah, I was about to suggest a trim. It will really start to thicken up for you


----------



## Coral Keeper

Very nice tank!!


----------



## Craigthor

Thanks.

I'm getting an ADA Inline Speed Regulator to see if it is a bit more acurate and less touchy then the one on the Regulator itself. It seems about as accurate as the Milwaukee ones. Actually once you get it set it stays perfect but having to reset it after the Cartridge chage is a PITA. This way I can have one that stays the same and just use the one on the Regulator for on/ off for changing the cartridge.

Changed my timers so the lights are on from 1pm- 9 pm. It will be great getting to view more when I'm home after work. Also upped the CO2 abit as it was running a touch low and now I get more pearling then ever. Even the new plants I planted yesterday are pearling.

Off to try and get some of the pearling pics.

Craig


----------



## rrrrramos

After seeing the results you had planting stem by stem I decided to give that method a try. Granted its only been in there for about 4 days now, I'm already seeing growth and it may be just wishful thinking but I think I'm seeing some leaves poking out from the sides. 
Either way this is an amazing tank and the stand and all of it just looks amazing!


----------



## boltp777

this is my favorite ada mini tank of all time its very different and unique! i love it =)


----------



## CAM6467

this has been a great read. i wish i had half the stuff that you've gotten rid of over the past few months! i've never really seen anybody go through so many changes so quickly and still maintain such a beautiful tank. great job!!!! i'm thrilled to see new pics/updates. BTW, what ever happened to all that wonderful driftwood that you had shipped to you. i really think that some wood would give this tank a little extra kick of color and style. it's up to you after all! great tank!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Craigthor

boltp777 said:


> this is my favorite ada mini tank of all time its very different and unique! i love it =)


Thanks!



CAM6467 said:


> this has been a great read. i wish i had half the stuff that you've gotten rid of over the past few months! i've never really seen anybody go through so many changes so quickly and still maintain such a beautiful tank. great job!!!! i'm thrilled to see new pics/updates. BTW, what ever happened to all that wonderful driftwood that you had shipped to you. i really think that some wood would give this tank a little extra kick of color and style. it's up to you after all! great tank!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I've got some wood I jsut decided to not use any in this scape.


On another note I have 3 Special Ferns form AFA coming in Wednesday and I bought another Eheim 2211 for $60 to have around. It is brand new just no media. 

Craig


----------



## luckydud13

Sometimes I just think you make these to get me to buy an ada tank.........


----------



## Craigthor

luckydud13 said:


> Sometimes I just think you make these to get me to buy an ada tank.........


 
Whats better than an ADA tank? :icon_twis


----------



## Craigthor

Well got a few more things to setup. I added one last plant to the batch. 3 of the Special Ferns from ADA. I still need to do some postioning with them as tehy aren't quite yet in the ideal spots for looks.

Also got an ADA Speed Regulator. Hope to have more tuning then with the one on the regulator. I will update on that later.

Time to eat.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Well I have had some doubts about my scape for awhile so tonite it got some rework. mroe room for my stems as they were just too crowded. :thumbsup:

The island has been disassembled and I transfered a couple of my nettted Mini Pellia to new rocks. Looks a touch more to the Dutch side now. :eek5:

Pics are cloudy as I literally just got the plants back in. Need to find some more Limno broadleaf 'guinea' as the 5 stems I had all but 2 melted within the last couple of days.

Also it looks way out of wack as the stems need to root and grow back in. :icon_cry: Once it fills back in though it will still be islandish but just a section of the island with more space.


































I will post some clearer pics tomorrow after it clears and figure it will take about 2 weeks for everything to settle in and the stems to grow back.

Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

It's hard to see as the water's still cloudy, but I have a feeling that the new ferns are going to give the 'scape a whole new look. It'll look great. Primordial and wild.


----------



## Craigthor

Can't say I'm 100% sold on this layout. I kind of miss the old Island look. I may change it back but leave a touch more room to play with for the plants.

The Island was what made this tank unique.

Back to the drawing board I go.

Craig


----------



## chase127

i cant see much but i like where this is going, i like it a lot


----------



## Craigthor

chris127 said:


> i cant see much but i like where this is going, i like it a lot



Think so? I'm tempted to get my Island back.... I miss the plants being a focal point more so than a huge section of the tank.

Craig


----------



## chase127

nah man try this for a while. i was hoping you'd do something a little more dutch with a sweet accent of mini pellia. kind of like the stems are the island and the HC is the sea... lol it works out well in my mind roud:


----------



## epicfish

Nice. Where'd you get those CRS?


----------



## chase127

woops dbl post


----------



## Craigthor

epicfish said:


> Nice. Where'd you get those CRS?


exotic inverts (ebay) or rainbow collage (aquabid) same person. S+ grade 



chris127 said:


> woops dbl post


I'll check it out soon. replanting.

Craig


----------



## chase127

Craigthor said:


> I'll check it out soon. replanting.


i meant to post that in my own thread, i didnt mean to thread jack :hihi:


----------



## Craigthor

New pics once the light comes on. Should be good. I do have my Island back. I just used different rocks and slightly larger area for my plants. Also removed 50% of my HM. Still have a few plants I want to incorporate into it though.

Craig


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> nah man try this for a while. i was hoping you'd do something a little more dutch with a sweet accent of mini pellia. kind of like the stems are the island and the HC is the sea... lol it works out well in my mind roud:


Agreed 
I can't wait to see the new scape grow in


----------



## chase127

lights on yet?


----------



## Craigthor

chris127 said:


> lights on yet?


 
Yup just back up from a nap.... Give me a few to chow down some food.

Craig


----------



## chase127

nomnomnomnom


----------



## Craigthor

Chris- Wife likes that picture. Reminds me of hte 3 reabbits she has that try to eat anything that they can. I keep saying they would be good with Cilantro and Lime juice. 

Here are some pictures. My Limno 'Guinea' Broad has all but melted  now i have to find some more of it. Sold the AFA Special Ferns as they didn't fit with this scape. Still trying to hunt down some plants in the SnS so I started a WTB post there.


































































The Island is now bigger than before. and several plants have been relocated to give it better shape. A couple of the rocks of Mini Pellia were taken apart and redone to different rocks.

Craig


----------



## lookin_around

Awesome looking scape. I think I may have to incorporate some HC into my developing tank as well.


----------



## chase127

the island looks great, although i want to see more stems


----------



## Craigthor

chris127 said:


> the island looks great, although i want to see more stems


 
Good thing I've got some coming and trying to find the rest.

Coming:

Rotala Mini Type 2
Lindernia Parviflora Varigated

Looking for:

Rotala Araguia
Limnophilia Broadleaf 'Guinea'


Also considering some Lobielas 'Small Form'

Craig


----------



## chase127

do you have any pics of the limno? i cant find it on google


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> do you have any pics of the limno? i cant find it on google


look in one of tex gal's 10 gallon journals on apc. It's a really cool plant


----------



## Craigthor

chris127 said:


> do you have any pics of the limno? i cant find it on google


Last plant on the first post:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/60026-fs-again-many-plants.html

Craig


----------



## chase127

wow thats pretty cool  i hope you can get it to work out for you


----------



## Craigthor

Removed the Petite Nanas from the front of the tnak and move the Ammania sp 'Bonsai' back abit. Replanted the HM in the front where the Anubias had been.This way it should flow together better. I know have all the Anubias tied together on the back side of the Mountain. Not sure if iwill leave them there but for now they work. Also save the trying to trim where it won't be seen alot. I may still remove them or atleast part of them and plant more stems back there.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

I'll post some pics later once the water clears again. I relocated several of the plants to try and get some dutch layering going on. The Anubias 'Petite' and 'Gold' have been tied next to each other to keep them in place as they seem to come loose every time they get bumped.

I mowed my HC down in half today to try and get it to grow more flat. I trimmed it down a week ago and it filled back nice and thick so I cut it even mroe today. I replanted the stems I cut down in the back corner where I did soem remodeling again.

My one Stem of Limno. Broad is showing signs of recovery. Hopefully it grows quick like as I want to split it and plant it between the Ammania 'Bonsai' and the Rotala Macrandra 'Green' to create a differing mix there. Also I will be placing some Rotala Type 2 inbetween the Lindernia 'India' and the HM. I may actually switch out the India for the Varigated and move the India further back. With something else between that and the Rotala Araguia if I can ever find some again. 

I also have some Varigated Lindernia coming along with another plant the seller said would complitment my scape so I will see once it arrives. 

I'm still searching for several plants for my scape and it is getting better every time I make adjustments.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Hows' the lawn look? Also need to find something to seperate the Ammania and the Rotala Macrandra 'Green'. If the Limno grows fast enough I can use that if not what should I use? I don't think the HM will work as it tend to lay down as it gets taller with the much thinner stems. Maybe layer each side as follows from outside in:

HM->A. 'Bonsai'->Limno 'Guinea'->Rotala Macrandra = Left side of the mountain

HM->R. Mini II->L. Parviflora 'Varigated'->R. Araguia = Right side of mountain

Rotala 'green' ->L 'India'->L. 'Guinea->A. Bonsai->HM = Middle to the back of the mountain

What does everyone think that can visualize my thoughts. Hope I can find all the plants before the show so I can get everything growing. I have to have possesion of all plants by March 19th. Any and all help would be appreciated.

Still looking for:

6 stems Limno Broad 'Guinea'
6 stems Rotala Araguia
6 stems Rotala 'Green' or maybe a bacopa sp. as long as its green

Now the pics:











































































Sorry its still a bit cloudy.

Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

Looks awesome! It's beauty is architectural. I think you've created a new genre in our hobby, Craig:

ARCHISCAPING​


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> Looks awesome! It's beauty is architectural. I think you've created a new genre in our hobby, Craig:
> 
> 
> ARCHISCAPING​


 
Thanks, Got some new plants in today. The Rotala Mini Type II the best quality I've seen. Lindernia Varigated Sent 5 huge stems each stem had about 5-6 side shoots as well. The some Egleria fluctuans, such a beautiful stem.

Last night I also ordered some Rotala Macrandra the redest I've ever seen and some Micranthemum Umbrosum. My island is becomeing more of a Pennisula with all the new great plants.

It's really making me want to attempt a dutch scape with this tank soon.

Also considering some Elatine Americana to give another leaf shape I've been offered some for the cost of shipping.

Pics tomorrow after the new plants settle in.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

O.k. Need some opinions here.

Really considering a dutch scape. It will require a huge overhaul of the tank. No biggie. I'll have tons of HC and A fair amount of Mini P forsale if I do. I jsut ordered a ton of plants and have some crazy idea drawn up on paper here. 

Uses ~20 different stems plants. Mostly rotalas as they are easy to trim and train.

Here is what plants I'll have to work with:

HC
HM
Ammania 'Bonsai'
Rotala Macrandra
R. Mac. 'Green'
R. Mac. 'Green Narrow Leaf'
R. Mini Type II
R. Vietnam
Blyxa Jap.
Low Grow Hygro
Staurgyone sp.
Elgaria Fluticans
Micranthemum Umbrosum
Lindernia Varigated
L. India
L. Anaglis
Mini Pellia Rock w/ Anubias 'Petite' and 'Gold' attached
Didipalis Diandra
Bacopa Australis
Hygro Difformis


Should about fill the tank. 

What do you guys think? I ordered alot of plants to get a diversity to play with and can donated/ sell those that I don't use.

Craig


----------



## chase127

dude go dutch  i will buy some mini p


----------



## Ugly Genius

I agree. This is a great 'scape, but if the inspiration hits you, roll with it!

And from the sound of it, as you already ordered the plants, your mind's already made up. Now you just need to accept your decision and make a kick-butt Dutch 'scape.


----------



## Craigthor

Well the tank redo may be put on hold. I was asked by a member of the local club that does the publication and the advertising if I would be interested in possibly doing a talk with the local paper on aquascaping. If it turns out I will do the talk I will put off the scape redo as I want the tank in pristine shape when they come.

Reorganized the plants and have a bit of room on the peninsula left for 1-2 more plant species. Maybe 3 as I want to sprinle in some Elatine Americana. The Lomni. 'Guinea' is making a comeback. After all 5 stems melted this is the last of the survivors and will hopefully make a full comeback. Made the Anubias more visible by putting the Elgaria Fluticans in the front and the Macrandra 'Green' in the back.

I will trim the R. Mini Type II down in a few days and the E. Fluticans also so they stay lower.

*UG*- I have some stems of Lindernia Varigated that would look cool in one of your scapes interested? Send me your address and I will ship em out to ya.

Also watch later this week/ weekend as I will probably list some plants forsale and RAOK possibly.

Updated Pics 3-3-2009:


























































































Sorry the pics are a bit off the battery was almost dead so I rushed a few of them and had the exposure turned back.

Craig


----------



## BradH

Looks good Craig!


----------



## Minsc

Looking good! I am ever so jealous of your mini pellia.

I'm looking forward to your take on a mini dutch 'scape, if you do end up going that route.


----------



## Craigthor

Minsc said:


> Looking good! I am ever so jealous of your mini pellia.
> 
> I'm looking forward to your take on a mini dutch 'scape, if you do end up going that route.


 
I'll trim some Mini P either soon or right after the Local show mid april. Want some LMK I will send you a bit to get started once its ready (more like when I have the right time to trim it.)

Craig


----------



## CL

It looks awesome Craig! Those are some very awesome plants!


----------



## chase127

your islands growing and i like it!!


----------



## Craigthor

Tossed in a couple more stems to see what I want. Once they perk up I will decide what to do with them if they stay or not.










































Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

Craig, the tank looks great. It keeps getting better and better. It went from impressive to jawdroppingly beautiful in the course of a couple of weeks.
And it's great you're going to be featured in the paper! Do us proud!
And if you'd like to swap, I can send you some of that Rotala "whatever Zoo always tells me it's called" in trade for the above mentioned plant. (I think you mentioned that you wanted some stems.) The stuff I have is not red right now as it's in a low-light setup, but once it's in higher light, it'll redden up.

Keep it up. (And while I may encourage you to follow your inspirational bliss and go Dutch, I'm also happy this tank'll stay around for a bit longer.)


----------



## bsmith

Lean out your Nitrates to less then 15ppm and thar Lindernia I sent you will turn purple on the tops. I think it would give a really sweet contrast.


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith782 said:


> Lean out your Nitrates to less then 15ppm and thar Lindernia I sent you will turn purple on the tops. I think it would give a really sweet contrast.


I'm only dosing Nitrates once a week at water changes. I sue ADA Step 1 (traces) each day and ADA Brighty Light and Brighty K after water changes. 50% weekly. 2.5 Month old Amazonia I pure RO water for changes with a spoon of Shirakura Mineral Powder. I can switch over to Brighty Shade which will have less Nitrate in it. Also the Micranthemum Umbrosum that I added today is a nitrate hog so it should help keep the levels on the low side.

Also the India has been moved about 4-5 times since I got it to find the sweet spot for it so now it can actually get its roots going. 

Craig


----------



## bsmith

I think it looks great, the veination it much more pronounced when its green. Just offering a suggestion to give a different effect.


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith782 said:


> I think it looks great, the veination it much more pronounced when its green. Just offering a suggestion to give a different effect.


 
My goal is to get it purple. just figured I would make refernces why it is still greenish from stress.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Why you shouldn't clean stuff while it is still in the tank.  was cleaning with a tooth brush and only had one tiny spot of GSA to rub off.


























Thank god that I have 2 off all my glassware. Now to sell some shrimps and plants to get another one. This one is still functional so it would be alright to use while I clean the other one.

Craig


----------



## CL

*gasp* oh no!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Sorry to hear that

But can't you just connect the tubing to the diffuser? Or is the end too chipped?


----------



## Craigthor

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Sorry to hear that
> 
> But can't you just connect the tubing to the diffuser? Or is the end too chipped?


 
I can its just not as pretty.

Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

That sucks, man. At least you have a back up.


----------



## Craigthor

Well i adjusted my island out to the right abit. :confused1: Added a few new plants some can be seen some are still too short.

Here is what I added.

Rotala 'Green'
Rotala 'Vietnam'
Didipilas Diandra (atleast that is what I think it is needs to grow some to verify it)
Blyxa Japonica
Staurgone sp.
Hyrophila Low Grow

I will be replacing my Rotala Macrandra as I think the leaves are too big for my scape but will be replacing it with Rotala Mini sp. 'Butterfly', should have it by weeks end. Also getting some stems from UG this week also. I will probably wait till weeks end to do any trimming to let the new stems root in. The tank is looking abit messy with the untrimmed HM though.

Taking the rest of my plant package to the club meeting tomorrow. I won't be able to attend due to baby classes on Tuesdays but hope to drop them off or get someone to come grab them from me.

Craig


----------



## CL

wow there's a ton of plants in that tank. I think you may be a one tank guy, but you want all of your aquariums in one tank, meaning, collectoritis :tongue: Don't worry, everyone gets it :hihi: Good luck with baby classes :thumbsup:


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> wow there's a ton of plants in that tank. I think you may be a one tank guy, but you want all of your aquariums in one tank, meaning, collectoritis :tongue: Don't worry, everyone gets it :hihi: Good luck with baby classes :thumbsup:


Just a bit I just only use a couple stems of each plant!

Couple of crapy pics but you get the idea.

FTS:










Blyxa:










Rotala Green:










Staurgone, Rotala 'Vietnam', Low Grow Hygro (kinda hiding by the blyxa).










I will be moving hte Low Grow over the opposite side of the tank as soon as the Mini 'Butterfly' arrives.

Craig


----------



## CL

So when are you going to mow the grass? 
It looks nice


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> So when are you going to mow the grass?
> It looks nice


 
If you read the whole post from earlier I will be doing it this weekend after everything arrives and gets settled in.

You kids and your just skimming stuff over. Never take the time to truely appreciate the text. :eek5::icon_redf:icon_roll

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Oh yeah the best part is I just mowed the HC 8 days ago... I cut half of it off on the 1st or 3rd.


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> If you read the whole post from earlier I will be doing it this weekend after everything arrives and gets settled in.
> 
> You kids and your just skimming stuff over. Never take the time to truely appreciate the text. :eek5::icon_redf:icon_roll
> 
> Craig


I agree, but I looked over it a few times and can't find it :icon_redf


----------



## Craigthor

Craigthor said:


> Well i adjusted my island out to the right abit. :confused1: Added a few new plants some can be seen some are still too short.
> 
> Here is what I added.
> 
> Rotala 'Green'
> Rotala 'Vietnam'
> Didipilas Diandra (atleast that is what I think it is needs to grow some to verify it)
> Blyxa Japonica
> Staurgone sp.
> Hyrophila Low Grow
> 
> I will be replacing my Rotala Macrandra as I think the leaves are too big for my scape but will be replacing it with Rotala Mini sp. 'Butterfly', should have it by weeks end. Also getting some stems from UG this week also. *I will probably wait till weeks end to do any trimming to let the new stems root in*. The tank is looking abit messy with the untrimmed HM though.
> 
> Taking the rest of my plant package to the club meeting tomorrow. I won't be able to attend due to baby classes on Tuesdays but hope to drop them off or get someone to come grab them from me.
> 
> Craig


I bolded it for you :thumbsup: :icon_roll

Looking for any plants yet? I may have a few end of the week.

Craig


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> I bolded it for you :thumbsup: :icon_roll
> 
> Looking for any plants yet? I may have a few end of the week.
> 
> Craig


Ahh, I see. I just thought that you were talking about the stems, I didn't realize you meant hc. Hmm, I don't really need any plants ATM, but thanks for asking. I'm still trying to figure out what to do with the left side of my mini m.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee

Dude Craig, 

That freaking sucks! The Pretty ADA diffuser. =( I like the little mountain. It's hella cool. Are you currently training your HC to grow low?


----------



## Craigthor

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> Dude Craig,
> 
> That freaking sucks! The Pretty ADA diffuser. =( I like the little mountain. It's hella cool. Are you currently training your HC to grow low?


 
Yup working on it. I actually had today off from work cause of the rain so I did a bit of trimming on the island. I think it's coming along nicely.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Well with the Rotala Mini 'Butterfly coming I removed the Rotala Macrandra from the back left of the island. I really miss the red splash right now.

Not a 100% sure on the Blyxa in the tank. I will know more once it settles in. In the end it is a nice leaf contrast there.

The island is slightly blocking the flow in the back left corner of the tank. Flow is actually up with the large leaved Rotala Macrandra gone as I think the large leaves were creating a blockage in the flow. Worse comes to worse I will sell my 2 Eheim 2211's and grab a 2213. Only would need a couple of the 13mm return pipes also.

HC needs a major trim but I want to try and wait till this weekend to do it. Also thinking about switching the positons on the Rotala 'Green' and the Dilipidis Diandra as I have too much color towards the one side. I will make the decision though once the 'Butterfly' arrives as its a nice bright red so it may balance everything out. Mini Pellia is taking off also, can't wait to sell some after the show in a month.

The Low Grow Hygro is mostly melted off but it may make a come back. The Limnophila 'Guinea' is starting to grow faster though. One side shoot is throwing a different leaf shape though.

On a last note. I should be seeing some baby CRS soon as the female has been berried for about 3 weeks at this point or so.

New pics later this week once more plant arrive.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

I went Dutch! Hope it grows in before the Show. Anyone have some Rotala Vietnam I need like 3 4" stems as mine are only like 1" tall. Also got 6 more stems of Guinea coming.


























































How's everyone like it? I love the Rotala Mini 'Butterfly'. Makes the perfect Nano Dutch center piece. Sorry it looks messy as water change isn't till tomorrow. Lots of growing to do.

Craig


----------



## CL

I agree, lots of growing, but it will be sweet! What did you do with your other 2 mp rocks?


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> I agree, lots of growing, but it will be sweet! What did you do with your other 2 mp rocks?


Posting in the tne SnS right now!


----------



## bsmith

I just got some mini "butterfly" aswell. I really like it.


----------



## Tex Gal

Looking good. The Butterfly is so VIVID. I'm finding that it just sticks out too much. I'm surrounding it with R. Macrandra Green and Limno mini to try to tone it down a bit. May put a few more "color" plants in as well.


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith782 said:


> I just got some mini "butterfly" aswell. I really like it.


Such a vibrant plant!



Tex Gal said:


> Looking good. The Butterfly is so VIVID. I'm finding that it just sticks out too much. I'm surrounding it with R. Macrandra Green and Limno mini to try to tone it down a bit. May put a few more "color" plants in as well.


Yeah I have Rotala Mini Type II on the left of it just need to fill in and will probably sneak in some Rotala Araguia to the right. I hope the blyxa keeps its nice bronzy color as its right in front of it.

Should have got some Hippurus from you with my new order. 

Craig


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee

The new Rotala Butterfly looks awesome. I love it.


----------



## Outlawboss

One of my favorite nano tanks...ever. I don't know what the particular interest in this tank is for me, but I really love it. Absolutely beautiful Craigthor.


----------



## Craigthor

Outlawboss said:


> One of my favorite nano tanks...ever. I don't know what the particular interest in this tank is for me, but I really love it. Absolutely beautiful Craigthor.


 
Thanks


----------



## Tex Gal

Craig - I trimmed the butterfly and ended up with more stems. What I pinched back is already coming back out with new leaves. Your's looks as long as mine was. Why not try it?!


----------



## Craigthor

Tex Gal said:


> Craig - I trimmed the butterfly and ended up with more stems. What I pinched back is already coming back out with new leaves. Your's looks as long as mine was. Why not try it?!


Sounds like a good idea, maybe I'll give it a shot tomorrow.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Kind of miss the basic scape I had going. Flow isn't the same. Also have that killer piece of wood I could use also. Dutch scapes seem better in big tanks as there isn't alot of depth to take advantage of.

Since the Mini Pellia is yet to sell maybe pulling it and putting the wood in the tank. With the Anubias tied to various parts of the wood and the Bright red 'Butterfly coming out of the back and the Limno 'Guinea' coming out of the sides. HC carpet with some Hydro. Verticillata mixed in. Wonder if the tank could fill back in fast enough as the show is 25 days away.

HELP!

Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

My personal opinion, Craig, is to keep this one for a bit. I think you and I have similar tastes in 'scapes, and I _think_ I can see what you're seeing with regards to the flow being different. I think you're just a few tweaks away from having it look really, really good. Meaning, do your thing for twenty-five more days and then after the show, change it.

I sent you the Rotala, a plantlet of Mini Java Fern, some medium Dwarf Hair Grass, and just a little bit of Mini Microsword. It's not all that much, but you could keep in in a holding tank until after the show and incorporate some of those in your new setup. All those plants do fine in a bucket of water with a light on top, so don't worry about them going bad in a month of sitting around. The Rotala is green, by the way, it'll redden up once it's in high light; give it two days to redden up. I gave you all that I had seeing as how the first bunch got lost (died).


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> My personal opinion, Craig, is to keep this one for a bit. I think you and I have similar tastes in 'scapes, and I _think_ I can see what you're seeing with regards to the flow being different. I think you're just a few tweaks away from having it look really, really good. Meaning, do your thing for twenty-five more days and then after the show, change it.
> 
> I sent you the Rotala, a plantlet of Mini Java Fern, some medium Dwarf Hair Grass, and just a little bit of Mini Microsword. It's not all that much, but you could keep in in a holding tank until after the show and incorporate some of those in your new setup. All those plants do fine in a bucket of water with a light on top, so don't worry about them going bad in a month of sitting around. The Rotala is green, by the way, it'll redden up once it's in high light; give it two days to redden up. I gave you all that I had seeing as how the first bunch got lost (died).


Too late. :icon_eek::confused1: I spent the last 2 hours tying all my Mini Pellia to the wood. now for the tank to clear so I can put it back together.

This is going to be a sweet scape and I bet it will fill in before the show


----------



## Craigthor

It's been one of those days. Stopped on my way to work and truck wouldn't start back up wiht out a jump. :icon_mad: Got to work and it started fine at lunch and after work. Stopped at parts store after work to have them check the battery. More great news :icon_mad: I need to replace the battery. Also the serpentine belt too. Put in new battery and it still wouldn't start. So we removed the alternator in the parking lot and took it in for testing. Perfect nothing wrong. Well the battery cable is completely trashed. Spent 30 min changing that out from the starter to the battery and reinstall the battery. Also installed the New serpentine belt. $150 in parts and the truck still starts hard. Guess I will have to yank the starter one of these next few days and replace it. What Fun! Hope everyone here had a better day. 

Enough ranting and to the important part the tank!

My second complete redo in the last 7 days. I really dig this scape. nice and natural looking. Used all my Mini Pellia and only have one section of the tank to grow back in. Planted HM behind the wood and will throw a few stems on each side of hte wood of Limno Borad Leaf 'Guinea' once they arrive later this week. Also will add soem stuff from UG and Dr.Tran as soon as they arrive!

Don't mind the tape and the rock they will come out once the wood stays down. :biggrin:


























































































Whatcha think?

Craig


----------



## Sheriff

Nice looking piece of wood. Will the moss grow out of water like that?


----------



## Craigthor

Sheriff said:


> Nice looking piece of wood. Will the moss grow out of water like that?


Yes it will grow emmersed.

craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

This looks really, really good. (Actually, tack another "really" on there; it's really, really, _really_ good.)

Sorry about the truck, though.


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> This looks really, really good. (Actually, tack another "really" on there; it's really, really, _really_ good.)
> 
> Sorry about the truck, though.


 
The one thing I love about wood more than rock. You can get a much more dimensional scape going on. Maybe we can propigate enough of the Mini Micro sword that I can replace the HC with it. I think it would look really sweet as just Mini Micro sword. Maybe some other microsword in the back where the HM is and a bit around the stump. Oh the possiblilites with this wood. I've been planning this for some time and just finally decided to go for it. Also the front view of the tank is all grown in. :hihi:


The truck is another beast for another day.


----------



## chase127

nicee! it looks so serene.


----------



## Ugly Genius

I think the Mini Microsword as accents around the "roots" of the wood would be perfect. I just posted a photo in Riven's journal showing HC and MS together and it looks really nice in my opinion.

And I know you sold it, but the Special Fern would look really good growing bent as it does where the upper Anubias is.


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> I think the Mini Microsword as accents around the "roots" of the wood would be perfect. I just posted a photo in Riven's journal showing HC and MS together and it looks really nice in my opinion.
> 
> And I know you sold it, but the Special Fern would look really good growing bent as it does where the upper Anubias is.


 
I agree about that special fern but with my shrimps I don't know if that would be a good idea. I'm sure I can always get ahold of some more from AFA.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

chris127 said:


> nicee! it looks so serene.


Thanks I agree! :red_mouth


----------



## chase127

it almost looks like a submerged cypress trunk. they look like that around the creeks here in the boonies of fl, just not as pretty


----------



## Craigthor

I really like it. I'm actually thinking about pulling the AS out so the wood will sit deeper in the water. In order to do so I will need to replant all the HC not a huge deal may actaully be good to thin it back out and sell the rest off.

Also should help with getting the wood in the right place and the flow in the right direction.

Craig


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Hey you fixed the broken diffuser!


----------



## Craigthor

Looks almost the same just much more bare. I pulled everything out and removed fish and shrimp and drained the tank. One sheet of HC was 8"x5.5" 

Next I moved a fair portion of the AS to the rear of the tank to better support the wood. Also this gives a much more level view across the front. I removed the Anubias gold from the top of the wood and moved it to a lower nook in the wood. Also removed 3 pieces of Anubias 'Petite'.

I replanted the HC one stem at a time again and figure it should be completely full again in 2-3 weeks at most. The tank is now minimalist plants again. containing only HC, Hm Mini Pellia, Anubias 'Petite' and Anubias 'Gold'. 

I still have the wood weighed down with a rock and taped but should be able to remove that in a couple of weeks.

Flow is better in the new setup as the wood is more angled to the back and has a smaller passage for water.

I'll post pics later on as I'm tired and have had little sleep this week. I need to clean and get a new diffuser from ADA yet but will wait till the weekend to place my order.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Hey you fixed the broken diffuser!


Nope I had 2 of them.... Need to get an order in to replace it but need to get some plants sold first.


----------



## Craigthor

Well I have alot to catch up on. I've been super busy at work this week along with dumping $350 into my truck to keep it in shape. Ended up tearing up my right shoulder pretty bad, oh fun.

Here are a few pics of the tank redo. I seem to have lost several shrimp over the past few days but I attribute that to the complete up heval of the tank. Found 2 dead CRS/ CBS and can't find another 7 of them. the wood has some great creavices that they may have gotten into. Tossed the Limno 'Guinea' back in as its looking a little down right now. Going to place an order with AFA for another diffuser and some more CO2 can never have too much in stock. Flow is better but have contemplated adding the extra 2211 to the back side of the tank to get really good flow. Or sell both and get another 2213.

Tank is really young yet and figure I will need 3 weeks before its looking quality again.


































The tape and rocks will be removed as soon as the wood holds itself down. Hopefully in a week as its hard to finish the tank with everything in the way.

Craig


----------



## Francis Xavier

Hey Craig, thanks for the HM and HC by the way, I'm hoping they recover quickly. They all look a lot greener and have seemingly started sprouting new leaves, so that's a good sign. Wonder how long it will take this HC to really start carpeting.


----------



## FrostyNYC

Looks great. Just like the base of a tree. Nice work.


----------



## Craigthor

Francis Xavier said:


> Hey Craig, thanks for the HM and HC by the way, I'm hoping they recover quickly. They all look a lot greener and have seemingly started sprouting new leaves, so that's a good sign. Wonder how long it will take this HC to really start carpeting.


Thanks, give it a few days. PM me your address I have some really nice pieces of HC to send you. Consider it an AOK.



FrostyNYC said:


> Looks great. Just like the base of a tree. Nice work.


I know I fell in love with this wood once I saw it.


----------



## Francis Xavier

Cool man, I appreciate that. You've got a pm. 

Drawing the lineage line of where this HC has been is probably going to be interesting.


----------



## Kayen

Curious, what's the tape for again ?
Also noticed your HC is growing vertical alot .


----------



## Craigthor

Kayen said:


> Curious, what's the tape for again ?
> Also noticed your HC is growing vertical alot .


 
Tape is keeping the wood from floating up as its not waterlogged enough yet.

I just replanted all the HC and it will grow up slightly before spreading. in the back corner the tall stuff is HM.

Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

Craig, do you feel that the 2211 has insufficient flow for the Mini-M?

You know, it's funny. I bet if someone came into this journal without reading it and saw the tape holding down the driftwood, they might think it's there to plug a crack in the glass. I can hear them saying, "You know, that tapes not going to keep water in for long. I suggest you get a new tank."


----------



## Francis Xavier

You know Craig, I was just looking at your tank, and that tape isn't going to keep water in for long...I'm surprised it's kept this long without massive leaking. Which means you probably super-glued the cracks too, you know I'm pretty sure that isn't healthy for the plants. I would suggest you get a new tank.


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> Craig, do you feel that the 2211 has insufficient flow for the Mini-M?
> 
> You know, it's funny. I bet if someone came into this journal without reading it and saw the tape holding down the driftwood, they might think it's there to plug a crack in the glass. I can hear them saying, "You know, that tapes not going to keep water in for long. I suggest you get a new tank."


Actually the 2211 is perfect flow. I probably need to clean the tubes out again. I did get another Mini Pollen glass orders I figure I might toss mine here for like $20 bucks or something.



Francis Xavier said:


> You know Craig, I was just looking at your tank, and that tape isn't going to keep water in for long...I'm surprised it's kept this long without massive leaking. Which means you probably super-glued the cracks too, you know I'm pretty sure that isn't healthy for the plants. I would suggest you get a new tank.


 
:eek5: I used epoxy actually. :thumbsup: Much better than super glue. :icon_roll

:icon_cool


----------



## Craigthor

I've got baby CRS . I wish I could get a pic I can only see one of them. around 1/8" big. I just saw a tiny little red/ white thing wandering around.

I did find one more DOA CRS but hopefully the Baby population is good sized and can replace the ones that passed. Lost 3-4 over the last few days.

Hope that they are done keeling over.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Well, I'm down 7 shrimp  both CRS and looks like most of my CBS. Hope the shrimplet population is big but I've only seen one so far. I counted 14 (Total before the tear down withthe berried female) but I must have triggered a mini cycle with the tank tear out and redo.

May have to order a few more.

Craig


----------



## Francis Xavier

That sucks to hear, I've had some similar circumstances with my foray into shrimp earlier. Though one of those guys are still alive...somewhere, always pops up when I'm moving things around, never see him otherwise.


----------



## @[email protected]

try putting some prime to lock up the ammonia. it may save any remaining survivors.


----------



## Craigthor

@[email protected] said:


> try putting some prime to lock up the ammonia. it may save any remaining survivors.


Already did. I add prime to the RO water before I add it to the tank.

Also moved my CO2 to the back right corner and the Intake and Return to the back left corner. Flow is 1000% better.

Glad I designed this stand with options.

Hope to see more babies soon but may also order a batch of SS to put in the tank also

Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

CRS are fickle. I've gone through so many it's not even funny. SPS (Shrimp Protective Services, the sister agency for Child Protective Services) probably has a file on me.
I've since been doing fairly okay as far as CRS are concerned. My current problems are Orange Shrimp. They are _really_ difficult for me.


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> CRS are fickle. I've gone through so many it's not even funny. SPS (Shrimp Protective Services, the sister agency for Child Protective Services) probably has a file on me.
> I've since been doing fairly okay as far as CRS are concerned. My current problems are Orange Shrimp. They are _really_ difficult for me.


I lost half by group :icon_cry: but have some more on order. Even some higher grades. I figure I casued a mini cycle with the huge change. 

I will post new pics after I get back from the PO later. 

Much better flow now that the intake and return have been switched around. May adjust them even more yet but this is a start.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Some new pics after I ripped the tank all apart and started a new scape. Tape and rock will be removed as soon as the wood decides to stay down. Hopefully sooner than later.

Got rid of most of my plants except for my few ones I began with.

HC
HM
Mini Pellia
Anubias 'Petite'
Anubias 'Gold'

Lost half of my CRS colony probably due to a mini cycle when I tore everything out. I do have some baby CRS wandering around can only ever find one at a time and are almost impossible to take pictures of. I did order more CRS have 20 more coming end of the week. 

You can kinda see the little CRS in this pic. Only about 1/8th" big and super fast. Also not having a tripod for the camera didn't help.










FTS:










Misc Shots:


















Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Not much to update on. HC is growing out nicely. The local show is in 2 weeks and I'll be pushing it getting it grown out in time. If not At least I tried. 

Tomorrow I will pick up my Hydrocotyle Verticillata from the PO as I have some packages to pick and Saturday I will be getting some Elatine Minima to put at the base of the wood. It is susposed to grow similar to HC but slower with slightly larger leaves. Leaves are susposed to be larger than HC and smaller than Glosso. 

The anubias' are doing great and throwing out new leaves. HM is starting to spread and I will trim it tomorrow or Saturday. I will then replant the tops so fill out the back of the wood. The Mini Pellia is rebounding and starting to get a nice green color to it again. 

Haven't lost any more shrimp since mid week so that is a plus. Hoping to add some more Saturday to replace and possibly up the grading also. I still see a single shrimplet from time to time so who knows how many there are as the wood has some great hiding spot for them.

On a side note I figure one more week till the wood stays down on its own. I can remove the rock from the bottom and it barely moves but I want it to be good and sunk so as to not stir stuff up and float away.

Spent about 1/2 hour picking out snails today. I haven't done it since replanting due to the plants not being rooted well. I will be back at my daily snail plucking.

Tomorrow I receive my replacement ADA Mini Pollen Glass and will change out all my glass ware for nice clean stuff so I can prep the other stuff for the show.

I hope to get a few pics this weekend after the new stuff is in. It's not as fun to take pics as I can't see the tank well with the tape and rock in the way of decent viewing.

Anyone want to buy an ADA Mini Pollen glass? Add a tiny piece of silicone or air tubing and it will be as good as new. It broke right on the top of the tank rim. $30 shipped Pics are a couple of pages back somewhere.

Craig


----------



## pga7602

How are you liking your ADA co2 system so far? I'm thinking about ordering one for my miniM.


----------



## Craigthor

pga7602 said:


> How are you liking your ADA co2 system so far? I'm thinking about ordering one for my miniM.


I love mine, getting the ADA Mini Pollen glass also makes it better.


----------



## pga7602

Great. So how long does one cartridge last for you? I'm gauging because we use the same size tank.


----------



## Craigthor

pga7602 said:


> Great. So how long does one cartridge last for you? I'm gauging because we use the same size tank.


I get about 5-6 weeks out of one cartridge. I order the 3 packs as they are cheaper and so I can keep them on hand. Now I have enough for a years supply on hand along with extra bulbs.

I also ordered the ADA solenoid to go with it so it shuts off at nite and I don't have to do it manually.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Well time for an update. no pics as the tank isn't looking pretty as I let the GDA run its course on the glass of the tank. Also the wood is still taped down and has its rock on it.

I got my Elatine Minima Monday so I got that planted. I spread it around the tank as to hope it grows and mixes with the HC I think it will provide a great look as its is slightly larger in shape and size.

My Hydrocotyle Verticillata is already throwing new shoots and they are staying small woohoo. Just what I wanted to happed. I will trim down the larger tops this weekend.

Got a package in the mail today. Contained 26 CRS/ CBS S+ and SS grade. They will be split amoungst some of the locals. The pacakge was to only have 20 so a 25% increase in what was ordered is great. I want to order some nice High Grades from Kaingshang (sp?) but I have had some un expected die offs and until I can isolate the problem I won't be adding them as the pockets don't like losing that kind of money.

Craig


----------



## bsmith

Do you still have the Seiryu or Seiryu like stone in the tank? Give my thread a read.


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith782 said:


> Do you still have the Seiryu or Seiryu like stone in the tank? Give my thread a read.


Nope I took and sold them to another member that was looking for a few pieces. I lust have the wood in the tank now which i think is causing hte PH to drop really low. 

I use pure RO water along with the Shirakura Mineral Powder in the tank but may need to add some Equilibrium or GH booster to the tank now. 

I have Amazonia I for my substrate. The wood is also still leaching some tannins also.

Craig


----------



## bsmith

Well Craig, I have leaned in my years of fish/plant/shrimp keeping that whatever we have in the tank fauna wise would prefer a constant condition that is rather out of "optimal" reading then fluctuating readings any day of the week. I dont know if your conditions are fluctuating but with r/o water, driftwood and AS there are allot of thinhs that could cause the properties of the water to swing one way or the other. :thumbsup:


----------



## CL

Why not use tap water? With ro, as, and a big hunk of wood I would think that the water would be acidic and very soft. The mineral powder would decrease the softness, but there are 0 minerals in ro.


----------



## Craigthor

Honestly this tank has never ever been tested for anything and I probably won't either. I used to run weekly if not daily tests on all my previous tanks and this one I just decided to use instinct in running it.

I hadn't lost any shrimp prior to the wood addition but I also redid the tank and a Mini Cycle was also probably along with the wood possibly leaching something.

Craig


----------



## CL

Did you boil the wood?


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> Why not use tap water? With ro, as, and a big hunk of wood I would think that the water would be acidic and very soft. The mineral powder would decrease the softness, but there are 0 minerals in ro.


 
PH 8.4, city adds ammonia and chloramines, GH 5 KH 7, water changes almost weekly on its parameters and since the major flood last year the water isn't the best. I won't even drink it I buy bottled water.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> Did you boil the wood?


Nope I just soaked it for a week then I put it away as I wasn't going to use it but then got it out again and washed it off and tossed it in. Don't have a pan big enough to boil it in.

Craig


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> PH 8.4, city adds ammonia and chloramines, GH 5 KH 7, water changes almost weekly on its parameters and since the major flood last year the water isn't the best. I won't even drink it I buy bottled water.
> 
> Craig


The flood thing makes sense, but aqualife complete removes chlorine, ammonia and chloramines (same as chlorine?) while detoxifying nitrite and heavy metals


Craigthor said:


> Nope I just soaked it for a week then I put it away as I wasn't going to use it but then got it out again and washed it off and tossed it in. Don't have a pan big enough to boil it in.
> 
> Craig


I always use a dishwasher


----------



## bsmith

Were the shrimp in there for the mini cycle?


----------



## CL

bsmith782 said:


> Were the shrimp in there for the mini cycle?


I think so. He only has 1 tank


----------



## bsmith

Well there is the problem right there.


----------



## CL

bsmith782 said:


> Well there is the problem right there.


yeps, major ammo spike


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith782 said:


> Were the shrimp in there for the mini cycle?


 
Yes. At least that is what I assume was the cause.

I did run the wood through the dishwasher 5-6 times the first time. so far so good with the new shrimps in the tank.

Craig


----------



## prototyp3

Sorry to hear that wood is taking so long to stay down. I really like what you did with the mini pellia over it, definitely gives the feeling of terrestrial moss on a tree trunk. I think the petite in the corner does a good job of anchoring the wood to the substrate. 

The golden anubias stands out as maybe being out of place (the color?) or just too big for that spot. Maybe I'm alone in that feeling?


----------



## Craigthor

prototyp3 said:


> Sorry to hear that wood is taking so long to stay down. I really like what you did with the mini pellia over it, definitely gives the feeling of terrestrial moss on a tree trunk. I think the petite in the corner does a good job of anchoring the wood to the substrate.
> 
> The golden anubias stands out as maybe being out of place (the color?) or just too big for that spot. Maybe I'm alone in that feeling?


It actually has blended a bit better now. I wouldn't mind finding something else though but this works for now. I like the color of it now to get the petite to grow that color.

I will throw some pics up in abit as I'm just getting ready to clean the glass and glassware.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Here are some new pics. A bunch of them. I cleaned the Glass and put on my extra set of glassware. Note: Don't change tubing and glass in a room where the wifes cats decide to wrestle with each other. My Intake got hit off the table as they went flying around after each other. It broke about 1" up from the bottom. can't really see it as I put a small 3/4" section of Clear tubing and patched the 2 pieces together. Almost good as new. I have my other set of glass ware soaking clean as the show is end of next week and if all goes well I will enter it there.

The Elatine Minima is doing so, so. Some is melting and some seems to be growing. The Hydrocotyle Verticillata is doing fabulous though. So far the new growth seems to be staying low. HC is spreading as planned just not as fast as I hoped. Also the Mini Pellia is starting to look great again. The Anubias' are throwing new leaves off again. I need to trim the 'Gold' a bit as its got some dying leaves. The HM is bushing as I wanted also I will need to trim it Monday or so so I can get it growing again.


































































































Enjoy!

Craig


----------



## CL

Dang! That looks great! That is so much better than your last scape! That mp is insane. It's one of my favorites. IDK why the heck it is melting in my tank


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> Dang! That looks great! That is so much better than your last scape! That mp is insane. It's one of my favorites. IDK why the heck it is melting in my tank


 
How long has it been in there. Also what are you dosing? After the last rescape when I pulled it out and retied it to the wood this time it took the last 2.5 weeks to start looking good again.

Definitely my favorite scape yet. I'm so fond of nice wood.


----------



## Craigthor

Not much happened today. I was on snail patrol today. I removed about 75 snails tiny 1/16" or smaller. Probably a pond snail type. I've been picking them out one by one with my tweezers. 

Think I found some Blue Ramshorns as I wouldn't mind a few of them for some color contrast.

Did do a trim today. Cleaned up the Anubias 'Gold' and the 'Petite' as they had a few leaves dying and some GSA/ GDA on a couple of the older leaves. Also trimmed down several of the Hydro Verticillata tops that were larger than I wanted.

The Elatine Minima is doing so-so. Half seems to be hanging in there and the other half is melting off. 

I post a couple of pictures tomorrow once lights are on so you can see the trim.

Craig


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Wow! You're my idol! No prefilter, CRS, _and_ fish in the tank!

But do you have to continuously pick out baby CRS from the filter?


----------



## ddtran46

WOW!!! This tank is really cool!!


----------



## Craigthor

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Wow! You're my idol! No prefilter, CRS, _and_ fish in the tank!
> 
> But do you have to continuously pick out baby CRS from the filter?


Never found any in the filter. The slots in the ADA Intake are too small as hey are barely the thickness of a piece of paper.

Craig


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Craigthor said:


> Never found any in the filter. The slots in the ADA Intake are too small as hey are barely the thickness of a piece of paper.
> 
> Craig


Then I seriously need to get that intake pipe


----------



## Craigthor

Just a heads up. I took the wood out and am boiling it. I bumped it and it tried to float out so I took it out and will boil it all night if I have to.

Most of hte HC stayed along with most of the plants. It shouldn't take much to get it back in order.

Craig


----------



## CL

Oh noes!


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> Oh noes!


Uh huh. I have it in a huge stock pot and boiling it now. I think I will Super glue the Anubias' back in once it stays sunk. I'm contemplating if the Mini Pellia can be super glued down or not. Would make it much easier for me.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

I'm starting to get PO'd at this wood. It still wants to flaot after 9 housrs of boiling 

Here is that has gone on.

2 weeks submerged in my tank
5 hours boiling last night left overnight in the pot
2 hours boiling before work left all day in the pot
2.5 hours boiling tonite.

The SOB still wants to float. I've never had wood this hard to sink.

Craig


----------



## bsmith

What about getting those lead weights that you use on boy scout pinewood derby cars? You drill a hole in the bottom of the wood and insert the weights. Im sure any hobby store would have something like that.


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith782 said:


> What about getting those lead weights that you use on boy scout pinewood derby cars? You drill a hole in the bottom of the wood and insert the weights. Im sure any hobby store would have something like that.


Only problem is the wood would be hard to attach weights too as the under side is pretty hollowed out. Also not sure if I want to add lead to my tank. I zip tied a 1.5 lb rock to it and it still floated so it would take alot of weights.

Craig


----------



## bsmith

I thought about th lead too but what about lead plant weights, no problems with them.


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith782 said:


> I thought about th lead too but what about lead plant weights, no problems with them.


Yeah I know but I also worry about my CRS as I've had enough troubles with them lately.

If I had more time I wouldn't worry about it but time is running short now. :confused1:

Maybe if I could find some coated sinkers too cold to paint them myself with the temps in the mid 30's

Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

A one point five pound rock and it still wouldn't sink! Wow. When's the show, Craig? Too bad you're not being followed by a camera crew like they have on those cooking shows that have the contestants on a deadline. The wood not sinking is just the kind of drama that makes those shows tense.

I wouldn't put lead weights in your tank. I've heard that at a pH below 7 (acidic), lead begins to leak into the WC.


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> A one point five pound rock and it still wouldn't sink! Wow. When's the show, Craig? Too bad you're not being followed by a camera crew like they have on those cooking shows that have the contestants on a deadline. The wood not sinking is just the kind of drama that makes those shows tense.
> 
> I wouldn't put lead weights in your tank. I've heard that at a pH below 7 (acidic), lead begins to leak into the WC.


 
Yeah. I have to take my tank in Friday evening. It won't be 100% as the HC isn't gorwn is as I wanted and when the wood floated up it uprooted a couple os small sections of it. Also I can't seem to find my Elatine Minima so hopefully some of it survived.

Wood is still boiling as I type.

Craig


----------



## blair

Good luck with the wood! The anticipation is building


----------



## Craigthor

Lost all my fish so I may not be entering it . Times like this I want to jsut pack it all away and sell it all.


----------



## Ugly Genius

Oh no!


----------



## Craigthor

Well off to bed. jsut finished putting hte tank back together.

I've emailed Invertz Factory and Franks Aquarium to see if one of them can overnight me the fish by Thursday so I can add them to the tnak.

Also need abit more super glue to attach the Mini Pellia in spots

Craig


----------



## CL

Jeepers!


----------



## Craigthor

Well the aftermath. Thanks to both Frank and Pedro as between the 2 I should have some fish by Thursday. :thumbsup:

Here are some pics of how it looks now. I still need to add some Mini Pellia in a couple of spots and a bit of extra glue in a couple of other spots. Overall other than the huge loss of fish I really love the outcome. Strangely enough I only lost 1 CRS/ CBS with the up heval. 

You can also see the new comers. I got 5 Blue Ramshorns from a friend locally. Great addition and look nice to boot. 

I have some Mg and Ca coming to start supplementing my tank with. 


















































































Enjoy!


----------



## Ugly Genius

Amazing! You pulled it off, Craig. Good job!


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> Amazing! You pulled it off, Craig. Good job!



Thanks, I'll be even more relived once I get fish in the tank.

On a side note teh MP is super glued in to place. Much better than string for a piece this big.

Craig


----------



## blair

Stunning  Looking forward to seeing the fish!


----------



## Tex Gal

That's a ton of mini pellia! It must have cost you a fortune. Hope it grows quickly for you!


----------



## dr.tran

So wait, what killed off the fishes?


----------



## Ugly Genius

Craig, a question I've been meaning to ask for the longest time but always forget to.
How are you going to get the tank to the show?
Do you tear it down and put it back up at the show?
Do you move it like they do the space shuttle -- hella friggin' slow?
How?


----------



## CL

It looks nice Craig! I just noticed how deep your substrate is !


----------



## Craigthor

dr.tran said:


> So wait, what killed off the fishes?


They kept swimming back into the muddy water so I assume the got alot of sediment in them as they were playing hard to catch.



Ugly Genius said:


> Craig, a question I've been meaning to ask for the longest time but always forget to.
> How are you going to get the tank to the show?
> Do you tear it down and put it back up at the show?
> Do you move it like they do the space shuttle -- hella friggin' slow?
> How?


I will bag the fish, drain the tank leaving the shrimp inside. Saran Wrap over the top and take light and tank to back of van or truck dependign on weather. Next I will carry down the stand leaving everything intact and tied down. Load up the water and drive very slowly.

I'm like an engineer it all sounds good on paper!



Tex Gal said:


> That's a ton of mini pellia! It must have cost you a fortune. Hope it grows quickly for you!


I've actually been growing this out since janurary and it has about doubled from original. I have some that isn't in the tank that need to get put back.



clwatkins10 said:


> It looks nice Craig! I just noticed how deep your substrate is !


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Looking good Craig! 

Good luck with the wood 

One question?? I noticed your HC is looking kinda leggy..What kind of lighting do you have over your tank?

Regards, O


----------



## Craigthor

Orlando said:


> Looking good Craig!
> 
> Good luck with the wood
> 
> One question?? I noticed your HC is looking kinda leggy..What kind of lighting do you have over your tank?
> 
> Regards, O


I've got the ADA Mini Solar 27 watts over this thing. I think I found somone who modded one to have a 70 watt MH in it though.  Also thought about getting one and converting it to LEDs.

I may also need to up the time the lights as I'm also only running 8 hours but could probably sneak in 9 without any problems.

Craig


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I recently had some custom made LED lights made for my night riding fun.

I must say, compared to my HID's, LED light is unbelievable if built properly. The light has 3 LED's in it and it light's up the woods like the sun!

Id be interested to see what an LED mod on one of these looks like.

-O


----------



## Craigthor

WOW! I have alot of reading to catch up on this forum. 

I entered the show this weekend and have one day left tomorrow. Pack up at 5 sharp. Its been a blast only 5 hours of sleep in 2 days.

I did take several certificates home though!

Took the following:

Best Novice (since its my first time entering)
Best of Class Danios, Tetras, Characyns
Peoples Choice Award
Best of Show Aquascaping

A friend in the club has his high end camera and is going to take me some shots of the tank and shrimp for me to post here.

Well time to go read.

Craig


----------



## CL

Congrats Craig!


----------



## Francis Xavier

Awesome craig!


----------



## Ugly Genius

Great job, Craig! All those prizes are really good ones!

And kudos for making it with only five hours sleep for two days.


----------



## CL

Ugly Genius said:


> Great job, Craig! All those prizes are really good ones!
> 
> And kudos for making it with only five hours sleep for two days.


It's like he's back in high school :hihi:


----------



## deleted_user_16

i sleep most days for 5 hrs, i have procrastination issues, haha


----------



## CL

fishman9809 said:


> i sleep most days for 5 hrs


so you get up at 4:30 am? 


fishman9809 said:


> i have procrastination issues, haha


who doesn't?
oh, and an Iphone avatar?  Or is that an Ipod touch?


----------



## Craigthor

Thanks all. Total prizes were $210 in cash prizes. It was the first year the club has done cash prizes in it 21 years of hosting this spring show. Our club has been around since the early seventies.

Had some great judges come in also. I want to send thanks to Ray Lucas of King Fish Services out of New York and Scott Davis from the Chicago area a huge Killifish guy.

I recommend if you all aren't part of a local club you should join. We are one of the only non internet based aquatic clubs in the Iowa area. There are also 3 other clubs that are hosted solely on the interent that have diffeent events around here. 

Our club still does monthly mailings of the Fin Flap our new letter, has a regualrly scheduled meeting one a month, host the Spring Show, 2 Auctions, and a summer pick nick each year.

Well today is tear down at 5 pm sharp so i should have some sweet pictures to upload sometime this week I may not have the time to post much tonite as settling the tank is most important.

Craig


----------



## ldk59

Congrats on the awards ! :thumbsup:


----------



## deleted_user_16

clwatkins10 said:


> so you get up at 4:30 am?
> 
> who doesn't?
> oh, and an Iphone avatar?  Or is that an Ipod touch?


what? lol i fell asleep that day at 2  just got off facebook, during the week its around 12:30-1:30 ish

ipod touch 2g 


dude craigthor this tank kicks some serious a$$ love the stump look! :thumbsup:


----------



## Craigthor

Thanks, I will post some new pictures. A local guy has a sweet Nikon and took some great shrimp pics. Got some 60 pictures of just shrimp on a couple of CDs.

Off to sleep for me.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Well I got some pics taken today. How do you all like the background? Everything is growing all crazy like in this tank and it is great. Been seeing some Blue Ramshorns eggs around so once the start to hatch I will have a few to part with.

I'm thinking about gettting the LED's that Prototyp3 has forsale and converting my ADA light over to LED's atleast that is what I'm thinking. Almost need a second fixture so I can play with one to see how they are put together. That or I want the ADA Solar 150MH fixture.  It is the same width of the tank figure I could mount it 15" or so from the top of the tank.










































































Enjoy!

Craig


----------



## Outlawboss

Stunning! For all the problems you had right before, it came out really really well. This was one of the tanks that inspired me to get back into the hobby when I discovered this forum.


----------



## Craigthor

Outlawboss said:


> Stunning! For all the problems you had right before, it came out really really well. This was one of the tanks that inspired me to get back into the hobby when I discovered this forum.


Thanks.

I'm pondering upgrading my CO2 setup. Considering the ADA Speed Regulator that hooks to a regular CO2 tank. I would actually use it with a paintball tank for now but I have all the goods to make it work. I could then sell my 2 ADA Advanced Systems to help cover the cost.

Also thinking about a slight change. I'm considering selling of my Microrasbora Nanas for a group of Bororas Uroth. (Exclimation Point) Also considering a change in shrimp to give the tank a new feel. Maybe a group of Blue Pearls or Nice Cherries or something along that line.

So what does eveyone think? I'm also keeping my eye out for some new scaping material even though I'm not in a real hurry for anything.

Time to start planning for next years scape. Also thought about switching the HC out for UG or Eleocharis Belem, the HM out for Taller hair grass.

Just some thoughts for plants even though they aren't a big concern right now.

Craig


----------



## gabriella

Many people would be happy to get this far with their tanks (and by "many" I'm referring to myself). I wouldn't change anything in this tank, it looks perfect as is! Congratulations! And I do like the shrimp, too. I feel like whatever you do to this tank it's going to look great. So if you're tired of shrimp or certain plants, you can get something else instead but I personally like it the way it is.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Outlawboss

gabriella said:


> Many people would be happy to get this far with their tanks (and by "many" I'm referring to myself). I wouldn't change anything in this tank, it looks perfect as is! Congratulations! And I do like the shrimp, too. I feel like whatever you do to this tank it's going to look great. So if you're tired of shrimp or certain plants, you can get something else instead but I personally like it the way it is.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


I have to agree. I really think you nailed it with this scape. It would be cool to see it evolve into something a little more grown in. Like letting the plants behind the wood start coming out from their corner a little more to give the appearance of a meadow bordering a treeline.


----------



## Craigthor

Thanks all. I will be switching my CBS out and just keeping a few of my higher/ nicer CRS. I will be adding Blue Pearls in the mix also. 

I won't be changing the scape anytime soon either as I want it to mature for atleast another 2 months. 

I had the HM going out good but just did a huge trim and took some over to the auction yesterday.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Got my Blue Pearls, they are looking great. considering tearing down the tank though. Lots going on and I really have some outdoor fun planned this summer that will have me away for some time periods.

Craig


----------



## Francis Xavier

For extended periods gone, just switch to emmersed growth, that way you don't lose your stock. You could actually probably drain the whole setup, cover it and it should all be good while your gone. Hardest part is finding a holding area for the fauna.


----------



## Craigthor

Francis Xavier said:


> For extended periods gone, just switch to emmersed growth, that way you don't lose your stock. You could actually probably drain the whole setup, cover it and it should all be good while your gone. Hardest part is finding a holding area for the fauna.


 
Yeah, I may also break it all down and go bigger also upon summers end.


----------



## Francis Xavier

If you end up wanting to get rid of the Mini M, let me know!


----------



## Craigthor

Francis Xavier said:


> If you end up wanting to get rid of the Mini M, let me know!


 
Will do I would prefer if I sell to sell as a set first though....


Not sure what I will do yet though.

Craig


----------



## Francis Xavier

I could live with negotiating out a set, the only thing that comes up to mind off the top of my head is I wouldn't want to deal with another CO2 system.


----------



## Craigthor

I'm upgrading to the ADA Speed Regulator so it would be easy to split it to 2 tanks.


----------



## Francis Xavier

Yeah, when I get my primary CO2 system up and running (more accurately, when I get the Mini L up and running past emmersed growth stage, since it's already ready to run, just need to refill the tank), should I end up investing in another tank I'll just split that one, since it's a 5lb tank.


----------



## Craigthor

yeah, the speed regulator attaches to standard tanks unlike the Advanced CO2 system.


----------



## Francis Xavier

Oh yeah, what light do you use on this one anyway?


----------



## Craigthor

ADA Mini Solar 27 watts.... All ADA here


----------



## Francis Xavier

I love the Mini Solars. It makes me upset that there isn't one for the Mini L. We should seriously write Amano and be like "WTF man??" I'm proficient enough in Japanese that I could pull it off!

Actually more accurately - i'm angry there isn't any light specifically designed for the Mini L - it goes from Mini M Solar to Solar I for 60cm tanks.


----------



## Ugly Genius

Craig, I'd miss you if you left the nano side of things and went to bigger tanks. At the same time, I'd love to see what you did with a non-nano tank. (Smell that--? That's the smell of awesome!)

So here's how we can make both (and I'm sure I speak for a lot of your readers, too) of us happy:

Go big.
Keep the nano.
Make small changes to the Mini-M so as to allow for less babysitting during the summer and when the activities are over, kick the tank back into full swing.
This way everyone's happy.


----------



## Craigthor

*UG* Good ideas....

Did get a couple of toys today.

Got 3 20 oz paintball canisters and 2 Smart Parts On/ Off valves so I can use my ADA Speed Regulator once it gets here. Hopefully tonite or tomorrow mail isn't here yet today.

Probably not going to break down the tank anytime soon as even though I consider it well I got too much invested and surely people won't want to pay what items are worth. Seems to go that direction.

Craig


----------



## Francis Xavier

Multiple tanks isn't necessarily a bad thing!


----------



## Craigthor

Francis Xavier said:


> Multiple tanks isn't necessarily a bad thing!


Not a bad thing but I cured my MTS when I was keeping up with 18 tanks all at once with 2 50% waterchanges a week.

Craig


----------



## Francis Xavier

That would about do it. I think at that point you'd need to invest in some kind of automatic water change system.


----------



## Ugly Genius

The number of tanks, water changes, return on investment, and anything else are irrelevant, Craig. 
What I don't want to see is your talent not given the chance to grow even further.
_That_ would be the worst waste of anything.


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> The number of tanks, water changes, return on investment, and anything else are irrelevant, Craig.
> What I don't want to see is your talent not given the chance to grow even further.
> _That_ would be the worst waste of anything.


 
Time for some upgrades so a few things forsale! 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/86542-fs-ada-eheim-also-looking.html#post835382

Help me acheive my outcome!

Craig

P.S. I'm keeping the Mini Setup and have some plans for it just need some funds.


----------



## Craigthor

Got my ADA Speed Regulator today only one problem it didn't have the Brass Metric to US Adaptor I need to make this work on my US CO2 Tank.  Hope he has it as it was susposed to be in the deal.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Mna I need to update with osme pics.... Guess I should get on that after work today. Still stuff to move so I can get amy new toy. about hlaf way there! or so since that I had to spend cash on a 5lb CO2 tank instead of my new toy.

Ordered a full 5lber from Aquariumplants.com. $98 shipped but since I'm close it will be here in 2 days, so if it goes out today I will have it Wednesday. Spent the extra to order it full as the place I get it filled at has weird hours and is a pain to get to. 5lbs should last a good long time anyways.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Some long awaited updates!

First help me upgrade: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...da-eheim-also-looking-updated.html#post835382

Here is a picture update that is long over due. My last pics were taken 2 weeks ago boy hads the tank started to shine.

Still can't see the Blue Pearls I added. Only a few at a time show there heads even though I added like 33 of them.


































































































































Enjoy!

Craig


----------



## Outlawboss

That HC is insane. I can't believe how much growth you have in 2 weeks. Are you still using the Pferts stuff?


----------



## Craigthor

Outlawboss said:


> That HC is insane. I can't believe how much growth you have in 2 weeks. Are you still using the Pferts stuff?


All ADA Ferts along with Seachem Flourish Iron and a bit of Flourish Excel every now and then...

Since dosing the water colum wiht Iron the growth is astounding. Think I will put some Iron tabs in the substrate also.

Craig


----------



## legomaniac89

Beautiful Craig! I love the Hydrocotyle growing out of the HC. This tank is like a little piece of nature


----------



## Craigthor

legomaniac89 said:


> Beautiful Craig! I love the Hydrocotyle growing out of the HC. This tank is like a little piece of nature


Thanks, the Hydrocotyle will soon be removed for the True Hydrocotyle Verticilata. This is Hydrocotyle Vulgaris a more common type that is sold as Verticillata. True Verticillata only gets around 1-1.5" tal' and much better suited for this scape.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

WooHooo... Got my adaptor today from Jeff at ADG.  Cost as much as the adaptor for overnight shipping but it is here. My CO2 tank should ship today and arrive Wednesday or Thursday.

Now to get my NEW Filter ordered. Hopefully by weeks end if I can get some product moving here quickly....

Any interest in HC? I have some more Elatine Minima arriving this week and will be cutting out a few chunks of HC to plant these stems so they have a fighting chance. This will also allow me to have a mixed carpet similar but different.

My last E. Minima didn't survive the major up rooting I did to the tank and disappeared.  Time to try again.

Craig


----------



## Jack Gilvey

Wow...now that's beautiful Craig. I didn't picture it when you had all that tape action goin' on, but you apparently did.


----------



## Ugly Genius

Craig, it does look fabulous. So jealous of your toys, too.
Jack, love the avatar. _Confederacy of Dunces_ is one of my favorite books of all time. Actually, I think I'll reread it; been a few years.


----------



## Craigthor

Jack Gilvey said:


> Wow...now that's beautiful Craig. I didn't picture it when you had all that tape action goin' on, but you apparently did.


Thanks its starting to come together still a few unfinished touches to go.



Ugly Genius said:


> Craig, it does look fabulous. So jealous of your toys, too.
> Jack, love the avatar. _Confederacy of Dunces_ is one of my favorite books of all time. Actually, I think I'll reread it; been a few years.


Thanks wait till I get pics of the new toys coming soon. :eek5:

Craig


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee

Dude Craig that is a sick speed regulator. I have one that I am about to hook up to their TB 6 Branch so that I can have it set up for 6 of my shrimp tanks.


----------



## Craigthor

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> Dude Craig that is a sick speed regulator. I have one that I am about to hook up to their TB 6 Branch so that I can have it set up for 6 of my shrimp tanks.


 
Before long we will all have one... I love hte looks of this thing. Especially my adaptor arrived today so it could now be used. Wish aquariumplants.com would hurry up with my tank....


----------



## Craigthor

On a side note:

I've been contemplating tearing the tank down and mounting the Driftwood to a piece of slate. This would allow me to have alot less substrate in the tank. I do really enjoy this layout but it could still use a few tweeks here and there.

Especially with the incoming E. Minima it would give it a fighting chance to spread through the tank as a mixed carpet. Maybe I will tackle that on Saturday as the Minima should arrive then.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Got my new toys ordered. Woohoo.... Wish my new CO2 tank would arrive so I could start using that... We'll see where this goes next week when the new stuff arrives.

Craig


----------



## mithrius

its SO BEAUTIFUL!!! wow..
and im SO jelous of all your toys!!!!!! 
i love how its coming out the tank, it looks SOoooOO good... one of my faves so far for sure!
it looks like a big tree stump...
<3


----------



## Craigthor

Tank got rescaped :eek5: well not really just redone. I've changed the slopes in the scape and well it has so much more depth now.

I replanted my HC in its entirety. Just put the patch in and it is now being held by plastic forks till it reroots itself. I may just replant it if there is enough interest and my E. Minima shows up so it will have a fighting chance.

The Anubias Gold is out now also. I will be replacing it by a nice Anubias 'Petite' and also putting a larger Anubias 'Petite' where the smaller one was as well.

Removed the CRS only found 4 of them anyways. I think hte Blue Ramshorns were praying on them. With the CRS and Ramshorns gone the Blue Pearls are out more fiercly now.

Some new toys will arrive next Tuesday so I will post pictures of those then.

I will post some pics of the tank over the weekend.

Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

Looking forward to it, Craig.


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> Looking forward to it, Craig.


Pics later today, Just got done replanting all the HC as I wasn't happy with the way it was laying after I put it back in.

Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

I can see how that would be, Craig. Plastic forks sticking out of the substrate can throw off the sense of scale in a nano!


----------



## Craigthor

The start of something good! I should have some Elatine Minima Today or Monday to put in the tank and create a mixed carpet. Also I will have some Anubias Petite arriving then also to fill the voids where the Anubias 'Gold' and smaller Petite were at previously.

This brings the scale of the Mini M into much more perspective also. As sson as the carpet fills in good I will be doing a Tom Barr trick and cutting back 1" across the front and removing the substrate so the carpet will flow right to the glass and be super nice and clean.

In May I will also be getting some True Hydrocotyle Verticillata to put in the tank also. Getting more scaled as I evolve. Thinking about switching fish out for something else jsut not sure yet. Maybe Exclimation Point Rasboras (Boraras Uptho....).

I have the ADA Speed Regulator running on a Paintball setup as I ran out of CO2 and my 5lb tank won't be here till Tuesday with a couple other items. :thumbsup:


























































Craig


----------



## danakin

That HC really needs to be planted deeper in the substrate, IMO. The DW looks pretty sweet though.


----------



## CL

that mp is incredible!


----------



## Craigthor

danakin said:


> That HC really needs to be planted deeper in the substrate, IMO. The DW looks pretty sweet though.


Its planted pretty deep. a few pieces need trimmed but it spread fast this way. It's my 3rd time replanting it in this tank and grows lower/ thicker each time.



clwatkins10 said:


> that mp is incredible!


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Francis Xavier

Yeah, the MP has really taken off on that log, it'd probably end up covering it before long.


----------



## Ugly Genius

Craig, how did you eventually get the log to stay down? Is it weighted or did the water finally saturate it to the point it stays put?


----------



## Craigthor

*UG* It is finally saturated enough to stay down... Took long enough...


----------



## Craigthor

Got my E. Minima and 'Petite's today. will post pictures later..

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Some new pictures. Lots of growing to do now. Hope the E. Minima fares better this time. It was a small fortune worth of 1" stems. In one of the pics you can see a clsoe up of the E. Minima next to some HC. With having a new carpet it shouldn't get shocked out this time.

Got the Anubias Petite in. The ones where the 'Gold' was at are the new one. I put the other one back in the old spot.

Found my new fish for the tank. Maybe for next years show also. You can see them here:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwcyprinids&1242012518

Slightly smaller than my Microrasbora Nana's with a touch more color. Females will keep the yellow strip males will get a reddish stripe. Also ordering some more Blue Pearls for this scape. Now I will have the Primary colors Red, Yellow, Blue. 

Anyone want to guess what new toys are coming?

Some new pictures. I love shooting this tank and watching it grow. I think that is why I tear it apart every few months so I can watch it grow back.


























































































































Craig


----------



## CL

That's some nice petite there Craig. If you still want to put led's in that tank, the place to buy the led's would be from this guy. He is doing a gb that ends tomorrow.
http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=194886
Oh, I forgot, you have to register to see the for sale forum there doh.


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> That's some nice petite there Craig. If you still want to put led's in that tank, the place to buy the led's would be from this guy. He is doing a gb that ends tomorrow.
> http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=194886
> Oh, I forgot, you have to register to see the for sale forum there doh.


Thanks, LED's will have to wait a few weeks or more depending on what I decide.

Craig


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> Thanks, LED's will have to wait a few weeks or more depending on what I decide.
> 
> Craig


Ok, I figure at $5.50 a piece and the driver only being $30 that it might be worth looking at. You would probably need around 6 leds maybe.


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> Ok, I figure at $5.50 a piece and the driver only being $30 that it might be worth looking at. You would probably need around 6 leds maybe.


 
Good price, I still need to make sure it would work with my ADA fixture as I have no place for fans....


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> Good price, I still need to make sure it would work with my ADA fixture as I have no place for fans....


Oh yeah, I didn't think about fans. hmm... You would maybe only need a small one if you are just using 6 leds. I've seen that guy use 3 with no fan, so maybe if you have a good heatsink it might work. Are there any vent slits in the top of the fixture?


----------



## Craigthor

Nope no vents unfotunately.... If only I could squeeze in 2 of the 27 watt bulbs...

I may actaully get a couple of the powerbright strips to modify as I hear they run cool to the thouch so it may be the route I go.

Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

My guess on your new toy is an ADA filter. The ES-600 Filtration System.


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> My guess on your new toy is an ADA filter. The ES-600 Filtration System.


:hihi::flick::wink:


----------



## CL

Ugly Genius said:


> My guess on your new toy is an ADA filter. The ES-600 Filtration System.


exactly my thoughts when I saw that he was selling his filters :hihi:


----------



## Craigthor

Only way to go ADA is all the way. 

Why not?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

The tank looks great!


----------



## Craigthor

Also considering another tank at some point. Possibly another Mini M and do a dual setup. Even though that ADA 45C looks really tempting....


----------



## A Hill

Just read through the whole journal.. you sure do get impatient with scaping!

Quite a nice tank. Since you had to downsize you might as well go all out right? 

If you ever have an extra dime of the pelia please keep me in mind,
-Andrew


----------



## Craigthor

A Hill said:


> Just read through the whole journal.. you sure do get impatient with scaping!
> 
> Quite a nice tank. Since you had to downsize you might as well go all out right?
> 
> If you ever have an extra dime of the pelia please keep me in mind,
> -Andrew


 
Impatient with scaping NAH wouldn't happen to me. :confused1: I keep playing. I'm really liking this scape. I really like the last one as well just that the substrate needed to be reduced. Also this will give my E. Minima a chance this time. It got chocked out by the HC last time as the HC had a large head start.

P.S.- I should have some bits of Mini Pellia before to long just keep on me.

Going to be a great week this week. A few things are going to change:

Fish: losing the Microrasbora Nana for the Bororas Uroptho something or other (Exclimation Point Rasbora).

Shrimp: Adding another large batch of Blue Pearls

CO2: My 5lb tank will be here tomorrow. :thumbsup: Have the ADA Speed regulator running on my Paintball tank right now.

Filtration: Yes I will be going all ADA the ES-600 will be here tomorrow as well. :eek5: 

That will be all the excitement for this week.

Still trying to plan out some new lighting also. I really love the Mini Solar so I may try and mount some LEDs in the fixture. That or go for a hanging Fixture above the tank which would make maintence a real snap. I really wish ADA made a smaller MH unit. I love the shimmer you can get.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

I'll update later today. Time for work nad I was super busy last night. Did get the Filter running and the CO2 switched out. just enough room for both of them in the stand. Actually I may move my Powerstrip and timers further up the back wall to make it wasier to work with.

Filter is currently loaded with tons of Bamboo Carbon and Bio Rio sponge cubes. I will slowly change out hte carbon for more bio material as this filter establishes it self. I just yanked out hte 2211 and put this on. 

This filter flows about like the Eheim 2213 maybe a touch less and I turned it back abit.

Craig

Craig


----------



## mithrius

what kind of moss are u growing on your log there?  it looks good.!


----------



## CL

OOhhhhhhh... A superjet.... I think you are only the 2nd or 3rd person on this forum to have one that I know of...


----------



## Craigthor




----------



## CL

it's soooo shiny


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

You...bought...a...superjet filter?!?!?


----------



## Craigthor

mithrius said:


> what kind of moss are u growing on your log there?  it looks good.!


It is Mini Pellia



clwatkins10 said:


> it's soooo shiny





ZooTycoonMaster said:


> You...bought...a...superjet filter?!?!?


:thumbsup::eek5::icon_twis:hihi:


----------



## Francis Xavier

Lol, there's like $200 or so invested in this tank per gallon of water.

You'll have to let me know how the superjet filter performs. I don't think I'll ever buy one but i'm curious to know if it's really that much more efficient than eheim, etc canisters of similar size, even though that superjet is designed for a tank the size of the 60-P!


----------



## Craigthor

Francis Xavier said:


> Lol, there's like $200 or so invested in this tank per gallon of water.
> 
> You'll have to let me know how the superjet filter performs. I don't think I'll ever buy one but i'm curious to know if it's really that much more efficient than eheim, etc canisters of similar size, even though that superjet is designed for a tank the size of the 60-P!


 
Probably more like $500 per gallon. :confused1:


----------



## ldk59

Very Nice :thumbsup: 

Looking forward to your thoughts on the filter, I've been 
very tempted to try one myself... they're just so damm cool 

But then again... the 2211 has it's own appeal :wink:

Larry


----------



## Ugly Genius

I am super, duper jealous of your filter. That thing is so beautiful! It's to the point that I would build a stand right next to it and showcase it right next to my tank. 
I'd put a light shining down on it, too.
I'd name it.
Call it Steam.
Two words: Fr. Resh.


----------



## thief

Wow This tank has come sooo far since last time I saw it. The stand, the media, the ADA goodies. And now an awesome looking filter. :eek5: lol I think the filter itself should be on display.

Craig have you thought about getting one of those new clear glass ADA stands so you can see all the awesome goodies underneath?

lol This tank it beautiful though. It still looks a bit choppy in the tank but I bet with your superb growth it will be all good in a month or so!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> I am super, duper jealous of your filter. That thing is so beautiful! It's to the point that I would build a stand right next to it and showcase it right next to my tank.
> I'd put a light shining down on it, too.
> I'd name it.
> Call it Steam.
> Two words: Fr. Resh.


Thanks.....



thief said:


> Wow This tank has come sooo far since last time I saw it. The stand, the media, the ADA goodies. And now an awesome looking filter. :eek5: lol I think the filter itself should be on display.
> 
> Craig have you thought about getting one of those new clear glass ADA stands so you can see all the awesome goodies underneath?
> 
> lol This tank it beautiful though. It still looks a bit choppy in the tank but I bet with your superb growth it will be all good in a month or so!!!:thumbsup:


In about a month it should look pretty sweet.

Craig


----------



## bsmith

Next time you open that sucker up take some pics of th insides so I can compar it to my 2213! 

Great choice BTW.


----------



## mithrius

high tech! that filter needs a name..
its beautiful...


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith782 said:


> Next time you open that sucker up take some pics of th insides so I can compar it to my 2213!
> 
> Great choice BTW.


Will do. This thing hold 6L of Media in it. Currently running the stock media it comes with. 4L of Carbon and 2L of Bio material. In a couple of weeks I will start to remove carbon and up the Bio Media.



mithrius said:


> high tech! that filter needs a name..
> its beautiful...


BFF Big F'n Filter

This thing is huge and heavy. Built from 3/16th Stainless.

It is bigger around than a 5lb CO2 tank and comes up to just under the CGA valve in the tank. Right to the top of the tank where the valve threads on.

I revamped under the stand. Moved my Powerstrip up a foot so I have room for my ADA Maintence stand in there now also. Not much space left under this thing.

Craig


----------



## Reginald2

an amazing tank, amazing scape (actually like 4), and now all the amazing equipment to go with it. Great thread, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Craigthor

Its been a few days....

Plants are going to town. I have GDA on my glass and am lettign it run its course, about a week into a 3 week stint. Also I've noticed some Spirogyra on a few plants. It must have been triggered by the rescape as ammonia is the key trigger to this type of algae. I may attempt to do a 3 day black out next week to cure it and the GDA since it will be through about half its cycle.

New pics after the black out, actually maybe I will post one before then. 

The Blue Pearls are doing great and hope to see some babies in a few weeks...

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Well GDA started turning brown so I scraped the tank all down and did a water change. Redosed extra ferts and dosed ~4ml of excel into my tank.

Cleand my glassware and trimmed the huge HM bush coming from behing the wood. There is TONs of HM in this bush.

Tank after replant on 5-2-09










Tank as of today 12 days later 5-14-09


























































I expect a full coverage of carpet within the next 2 weeks. Each time I pull and replant the HC I get lower and denser growth. This time it is crawling super low and compact to the substrate.

Next week I will be adding new fish to this tank. I am getting 25 Bororas Upothom- something or other. Need more coffee to spell that one.

Craig


----------



## Outlawboss

Awesome!That tank always grows in so fast. I'm mystified as to how you can keep your A. Nana leaves so clean. Mine always get some spots of GSA. What do you feed your shrimp there? It looks much bigger than the stuff I usually see.


----------



## Craigthor

Outlawboss said:


> Awesome!That tank always grows in so fast. I'm mystified as to how you can keep your A. Nana leaves so clean. Mine always get some spots of GSA. What do you feed your shrimp there? It looks much bigger than the stuff I usually see.


I feed my shrimp Shirakura Special food from Japan. They go crazy for this stuff. By the time it hits the bottom they are on it within a minute or two. Also I have a minute amount of GSA on my Petite but only a few spots.

Craig


----------



## bsmith

How many BPS are you running through that diffusor?


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith782 said:


> How many BPS are you running through that diffusor?


1.5 or so... atleast thats what it looks like.

Craig


----------



## Outlawboss

I'll have to check it out. In my large tank I put the food in there and the fish have gotten to it before it hits the bottom! Something with a little more heft seems like it would do the trick. Thanks.



Craigthor said:


> I feed my shrimp Shirakura Special food from Japan. They go crazy for this stuff. By the time it hits the bottom they are on it within a minute or two. Also I have a minute amount of GSA on my Petite but only a few spots.
> 
> Craig


----------



## FrostyNYC

Fantastic journal. 

Excellent consideration of scale in your selection of flora and fauna. And I normally hate hydrocotyle, but I like it here.


----------



## Craigthor

FrostyNYC said:


> Fantastic journal.
> 
> Excellent consideration of scale in your selection of flora and fauna. And I normally hate hydrocotyle, but I like it here.


Thanks this was the goal from the start of this tank.

Craig


----------



## mott

What a transformation, from the Island to this! I absolutely love that DW!!! Good luck at the show!


----------



## Craigthor

Figured I would provide an update.

Spiro is almost all gone. Plants have grown leaps and bounds and I've lost a few fish that jumped during the 4 day black out. Can't believe how much the tank grew during the blackout to kill the Spiro.

The HC is carpeting nicely a bit tall from the black out but doing its thing. HM has created a giant Mass and teh Mini P well the pics speack for itself.

Still have this listed forsale and I now have to plan for hte wife to be off her feet for a minimum of 10 weeks and well we hadn't planned for a minimum 10 week but were planning on 6 weeks so this throws a big wrench in the game. Also the need for the special OB is going to massively increase the money I have to pay the hospital.

So here you go a list of pics!


































































































































































Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

Dammit, Craig! At the _end_ you post some of your most beautiful photos of this tank!
I am really going to miss this thread.


----------



## CL

That filter is so hot!
Great pics too!


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> Dammit, Craig! At the _end_ you post some of your most beautiful photos of this tank!
> I am really going to miss this thread.


Its a good thing I'm not going anywhere then huh. roud::icon_bigg



clwatkins10 said:


> That filter is so hot!
> Great pics too!


It is isn't it! :icon_mrgr

Well with the lack of interest I've decided I will just keep the tank. A few things have happened with it.

Fish are gone. Most of my Microrasbora Nana have jumped over the last 2 weeks. My new fish I was susposed to get didn't happen to many problems with the shipper. So now hte tank is a SHRIMP only tank! Woo hoo well see how it goes.

I will have to do some trimming soon the HM has gotten beyond thick and the Mini Pellia is super thick and could use a trimming too. HC is filling in nicely as well. 

I hope to soon cut the front inch away from the tank and remove the AS and have just HC all the way down to the glass so it looks like there is no substrate visible.

Anyone interested in some Mini Pellia LMK as I have some samples if you want to pay shipping. I would also sell some larger portions also... (Note I do have a few Blue Ramshorns babys I'm still plucking otu so there may be a few around in the tank.

Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

I'm so glad this tank is going to keep going. Some of the last photos you posted are jaw-dropping. Sorry about your fish, but not all that much. Shrimp-only tanks rock!


----------



## JadeIceGreen

You my friend, a Hero to all ADA purists. That is the only word that justifies.

Your thread is worth its weight in Gold as we get to see all the ADA goodness in one setup. And it does not hurt when you scape so nicely too (that wood is simply awesome), and with such passion. 

You have single handedly convinced me to forgo my plans for a 5 feet tank and instead, shower the full ADA treatment on my Mini M. And its a very good thing too! Investing in the best means savings in the long run right? (Looking forward to a thousand positive replies to kill the guilt trip)

Now, can I send you the bill?


----------



## rrrrramos

Did you get my PM? I'm glad you're sticking around, my HC wouldn't be nearly as pretty if I hadn't run into this thread!


----------



## Craigthor

rrrrramos said:


> Did you get my PM? I'm glad you're sticking around, my HC wouldn't be nearly as pretty if I hadn't run into this thread!


I did and do have a couple samples left. I will reply when I get up jsut heading off to sleep.

Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

Craig mentioned somewhere that his wife's due day was today. So I thought I'd bump this just because of that.


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> Craig mentioned somewhere that his wife's due day was today. So I thought I'd bump this just because of that.


:icon_cool Thanks UG! Proud daddy of a baby boy. Jesse Leh 5 lbs 5.6 oz 19" long... Hope to be home by Saturday afternoon. Thanks again.

Craig


----------



## legomaniac89

Congratulations Craig!


----------



## Kayen

Congratulations Craig on the baby boy!


----------



## ldk59

WooHoo... Congrats Craig!

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## JadeIceGreen

Congrats on being a father!

Any comments about the SuperJet after using it for some time now?


----------



## Craigthor

JadeIceGreen said:


> Congrats on being a father!
> 
> Any comments about the SuperJet after using it for some time now?


 I love the super jet.

I think I may be due for an tank rearrangement. I lost alot of my plants while I was away at hte hospital. The HM is mostly gone as it the HC. Alot of melt and the HC got super long and leggy with the bottoms slightly browned out. The Anubias' did well as did the verticillata.

I'm thinking of going a bit lower tech for now. I just don't have the time to devote to the tank at this time.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Well lets try this again now that the power is back on.

I hacked the tank apart. The plants were in really sad shape after the hospital trip and now I have little time right now.

I trimmed the HC down to the nubbins. It was really leggy after the blackout and time I was at the hospital. The leaves were yellowish and showing defficiencies. I salvaged as much of the HM as I could mostly just the top 2" or so as the rest had completely melted and died off. Hope it comes through or I may be in search of another bunch.

I've trimmed the Mini Pellia down to the nubbins aswell I raoked a bunch of and sold a small portion. Now it is just time to let it grow back out. The Verticillata had gotten really leggy and I chopped a bunch of it down.

On the plus side the Anubias 'Petite' has done wonderful and has grown significantly.

I will post some pics later hopefully this weekend after everything makes a small comeback.tank is nice a clean looking now.

Craig


----------



## thebulldaddy

if i'm new to planted tanks in your opinion should i just invest in the ADA stuff to make it easier to enjoy the hobby or should I try to DIY version? Plus how much does an ADA system cost up front?


----------



## thebulldaddy

ps if you want you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Craigthor

thebulldaddy said:


> if i'm new to planted tanks in your opinion should i just invest in the ADA stuff to make it easier to enjoy the hobby or should I try to DIY version? Plus how much does an ADA system cost up front?


I've done both. DIY is great on a budget or not so much depending on how much tweaking you have to do. I personally love the ADA Equipemnt for its clean lines, spectacular build quality and overall looks. Up front depends on how big a tank and what your trying to accomplish. 

My tank is all ADA except for the stand as I built it to match the lines and styles of the ADA one. Also I oculdn't get the ADA stand ion the US at the time.

I've spent ALOT ($$$$.$$) on this setup but this also includes extra equipment such as extra Intakes, returns, Pollen Glass as all these need monthly cleanign and soaking them for a week works best. 

If you want to go all out the ADA stuff is great some will question that though as just being over priced goods. 

Off to bed if you want any more specific questions answered LMK.

Craig


----------



## Digsy

This is really a beautiful tank! I have a question about your equipment. I noticed that you used a Hydor 200 with your Eheim 2213 and I wanted to use this one of my tanks but couldn't figure out how to connect it with the 1/2" tubing for the 2213. Did you use some type of plumbing fitting to connect the smaller tubing?


----------



## Craigthor

Digsy said:


> This is really a beautiful tank! I have a question about your equipment. I noticed that you used a Hydor 200 with your Eheim 2213 and I wanted to use this one of my tanks but couldn't figure out how to connect it with the 1/2" tubing for the 2213. Did you use some type of plumbing fitting to connect the smaller tubing?


They Hydor 200 fits 1/2" tubing. The Hydor 201 fits 5/8" tubing. If you have the 201 you will need to get a couple of 5/8 to 1/2" adaptors.

HTH

Craig


----------



## thebulldaddy

are there any other companies that sell tanks and lilly pipes....etc similar to the ada line, but cheaper. I have alot of money invest in other things and my money goes to school right now.


----------



## Craigthor

thebulldaddy said:


> are there any other companies that sell tanks and lilly pipes....etc similar to the ada line, but cheaper. I have alot of money invest in other things and my money goes to school right now.


Check out the Do Aqua! Line from ADA. You can check it out in the shop section of www.adana-usa.com

This is where 90% of my stuff came from. Also used works as well as there are some deals to be found but don't expect ADA for nothing.

Craig


----------



## CL

So what are the plans for this tank?


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> So what are the plans for this tank?


Somewhere between here and there. Not 100% sure yet but have lots of ideas. I figure as long as what I have going keep going I can take my time. :confused1:

Craig


----------



## Digsy

Craigthor said:


> They Hydor 200 fits 1/2" tubing. The Hydor 201 fits 5/8" tubing. If you have the 201 you will need to get a couple of 5/8 to 1/2" adaptors.
> 
> HTH
> 
> Craig


Thanks for the info. As it turns out, it was a 300, hence the large difference between the barb sizes and the tubing. Guess I'd better look at getting a 200! Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Craigthor

Digsy said:


> Thanks for the info. As it turns out, it was a 300, hence the large difference between the barb sizes and the tubing. Guess I'd better look at getting a 200! Thanks again for the help.


NP the 300 is 5/8" also so you could get a couple of adaptors to use it if you wanted.

Craig


----------



## Francis Xavier

Craig! I'm updating the Iwagumi thread for you.


----------



## Craigthor

Francis Xavier said:


> Craig! I'm updating the Iwagumi thread for you.


Thanks! Man I want to find a large nice single stone for my Mini M. 

Craig


----------



## Francis Xavier

Might I suggest a large single stone and lots of really small same type stones. This will enhance the effect quite a lot. The issue with a single stone iwagumi tends to be that all the attention is drawn to a single focal point, which is cool the first time you see it, but gets boring pretty quick because there's nothing to kind of 'divert' attention away. Which in a way, lessons the impact by not having anything else that can really bring balance to the layout.

One of my biggest mistakes has been to understate the value of those tiny little sub-support stones, they really help tremendously to bring out the potential of your main stone.


----------



## Craigthor

Francis Xavier said:


> Might I suggest a large single stone and lots of really small same type stones. This will enhance the effect quite a lot. The issue with a single stone iwagumi tends to be that all the attention is drawn to a single focal point, which is cool the first time you see it, but gets boring pretty quick because there's nothing to kind of 'divert' attention away. Which in a way, lessons the impact by not having anything else that can really bring balance to the layout.
> 
> One of my biggest mistakes has been to understate the value of those tiny little sub-support stones, they really help tremendously to bring out the potential of your main stone.


 
I have a plan similar to yours but different plants and slightly different rock ideas. with the new baby time is limited so I want to go with the less is more theory right now. Definitely will bring in Mini Pellia, Maybe Dwarf Riccia and some other ideas I have up my sleeve.

Craig


----------



## Francis Xavier

I wouldn't use riccia. Unless there's a massive difference between mini riccia and riccia. My riccia always does poor under ideal conditions (high light, high co2, dosed ferts), and always excels under really really bad conditions.


----------



## Craigthor

No real pics as I jsut removed the Anubias Petite. I started with 4 nice portions and now have 20 or so smaller plants. Also removed 90% of hte mini pellia. I'm going to work to kill the snails in with these so I can use them with my new scape.

FX: won't be Iwagumi just yet I'm to busy at work and going for easy to work with plants that will require little time. Also I'm going to jump back to high grade crs again. 

Plant list will be:

Anubias Nana thanks rrramos
Anubias Petite already have
Mini Pellia already have
Glosso thanks torpedobarb
True Hydrocotyle Verticillata thanks Armedbiggot (APC) This is my all time favorite form as it stays super short around 1.5" max. He had to have it imported from Asia over here as he couldn't tell his apart as it got mixed with the Vulgaris form which is slightly taller about 3" max.

I have my plants and wood listed in the SnS here along with a couple leftover ADA toys. 

Craig


----------



## CL

If you have any extra mp, lmk 
I'm excited about the new scape!


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> If you have any extra mp, lmk
> I'm excited about the new scape!


 
I'll probably have some left over.

C


----------



## Craigthor

Tank has a new scape. I love it as does the wife so that is even better. I will take pics as soon as it clears and get opinions. I just put new media in the filter and is is a touch cloudy from the bamboo carbon I used.

P.S. got the computer back up completely today aswell. 

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

O.k. a few pics though the tank is still slightly cloudy.


















































































Craig


----------



## Outlawboss

Nice layout! I like all the nanas attached to the wood. Given time to grow in, they'll be a striking feature. Love the simplicity of it though, which is what I think you mentioned you were after with the new baby and less time to care of the tank.


----------



## Ugly Genius

Very cool new direction, Craig.
The cloudy water adds a mysterious vibe to it, actually.
The Glosso is going to make this tank look phenomenal as a full carpet. Coupled with Mini Pellia-covered driftwood, this is going to be an awesome 'scape. No doubt.


----------



## Craigthor

Outlawboss said:


> Nice layout! I like all the nanas attached to the wood. Given time to grow in, they'll be a striking feature. Love the simplicity of it though, which is what I think you mentioned you were after with the new baby and less time to care of the tank.


Thanks, ytes I'm after low maintence. Actually the wood feature can be removed wihtout disturbing too much of the tank as it just sits on top of the AS. It will make trimming teh tank very easy.



Ugly Genius said:


> Very cool new direction, Craig.
> The cloudy water adds a mysterious vibe to it, actually.
> The Glosso is going to make this tank look phenomenal as a full carpet. Coupled with Mini Pellia-covered driftwood, this is going to be an awesome 'scape. No doubt.


 
Thanks UG, It's my first time with Glosso.


----------



## Reginald2

Looks great. Pulling the wood out for a trim sounds like a good idea. I flipped all the way through this thread a couple of weeks ago and I really enjoy watching your scapes come together.


----------



## Craigthor

I'll update pics in a few! Added another piece of wood and still feel the tank needs one more piece if I can find the right twig.

Craig


----------



## blair

I like the scape  I think it could use one more whimsical piece that also helps to break the surface tension. You have one tiny tip doing that, but maybe one more a bit more dramatic might be nice. Test it out, but I agree, it could stand to have one more piece.

Also, is that nearly vertical one a part of another branch? It definitely steals my attention for better or worse.

I think once the mini pellia fills in this will be brilliant! :thumbsup:


----------



## Craigthor

blair said:


> I like the scape  I think it could use one more whimsical piece that also helps to break the surface tension. You have one tiny tip doing that, but maybe one more a bit more dramatic might be nice. Test it out, but I agree, it could stand to have one more piece.
> 
> Also, is that nearly vertical one a part of another branch? It definitely steals my attention for better or worse.
> 
> I think once the mini pellia fills in this will be brilliant! :thumbsup:


That vertical branch is part of the same one that has the mini pellia running down hill. As soon as I find the right branch I will probably remove the MP from that spot and move it else where. Charging camera batteries right now. :confused1:

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

New pictures!

Here is a shot from my computer:










Here are some more shots. Can you see the piece I added? I still want to add one more but don't have anything that will fit its place so I need to contact Jake to get something.:


















































I still want one piece to go in the back right hand side that curves up to the top or back to the middle. I will have to see what Jake has available. Also I added a bronze acrylic background it is blackish in color and semi trasparent.

craig


----------



## Digsy

This is an amazing scape. I'm dying to see how the mini pellia looks when it fills in. Nice job!


----------



## JadeIceGreen

Will the substrate be enough?


----------



## Craigthor

Should be enough substrate I can add more if need be.

I need to update the pics as I had to redo the wood a bit as a couple of the zipties came loose. I also added another piece of wood to the back and redid the moss abit. It fits a bit tighter now as teh wood tweaked abit more than it was previously but it is much more solid. I can still remove it if need be with minimal AS getting disturbed.

Now I feel its ready to add my CRS once they arrive.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

I think this looks better.


















































Right side doesn't look empty now. Bring on the CRS!

Craig


----------



## Francis Xavier

I cannot officially endorse this scape as it is not Iwagumi.~ Aside from that! it'll be interesting to see how the glosso will grow in in a full carpet in contrast to mini pellia and anubias. Just some constructive criticism: I think i'd remove or reposition that piece of driftwood that's just going straight up vertically, it just seems out of place and too symmetrical.


----------



## Craigthor

Francis Xavier said:


> I cannot officially endorse this scape as it is not Iwagumi.~ Aside from that! it'll be interesting to see how the glosso will grow in in a full carpet in contrast to mini pellia and anubias. Just some constructive criticism: I think i'd remove or reposition that piece of driftwood that's just going straight up vertically, it just seems out of place and too symmetrical.


That vertical piece is stuck as its part of a much larger piece, I will be working with it some but want the glosso to get a good start. as far as Iwagumi I will forward you a couple of pics tomorrow of some rocks I grabbed from work that were are using on a house.

Craig


----------



## Francis Xavier

I always like to see good rocks! I"m looking forward to that.


----------



## Ugly Genius

Francis Xavier said:


> i'd remove or reposition that piece of driftwood that's just going straight up vertically, it just seems out of place and too symmetrical.





Craigthor said:


> That vertical piece is stuck as its part of a much larger piece


There's one of the ironies of this hobby. Sometimes the parts of a hardscape that we think of as not looking natural actually _are_ natural.
Happens to me all the time.


----------



## Craigthor

*UG* I agree adn really love that piece I did change its orientation a bit and will post pics later.

Craig


----------



## Northern_Wind

It is a shame that the vertical piece is apart of the bigger one; my eye is always drawn toward it first. 
Before I read the rest of the messages, I edited one of your pictures to show my opinion of how to place the driftwood piece so the eye is not attracted to it. 
But now that I know you can’t tilt it, It’s my fault that I did this work without reading ahead. It's useless unless you cut the wood. 

Oh well, I’ll show it to you anyways:










I thought it would be best if you tilted the two pieces to make them almost parallel to the third one sticking up into the air. That way it would seem like they were “blown” over by the current in the water, so your eye sees the whole scape first, and not just that vertical piece. 

Well, too bad you can’t really do anything about that wood. But I bet it looks really good now that you changed the orientation!


----------



## Craigthor

Here are some better pics of the orientation after having to replace a couple of zip ties.

This is what I love about nature it isn't always perfect and this piece adds a touch of imperfectness to it. I tried that piece at that back of the tank but its orientation and the way it sit made the wood look way out of place IMO.










































Craig


----------



## Northern_Wind

Very nice! 
Can't wait to see what it looks like when it has grown in!


----------



## Craigthor

I need to take some new pics. The Glosso has grown about an inch in most of the tank. I was looking at it today and was like good god. The Glosso was only planted Friday evening.

Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

I'm not surprised, Craig. You learned to grow carpets with UG, HC, and all the other more slow-growing plants. With this accumulated experience and skill, growing Glosso -- the fastest carpet plant I've ever seen -- I wouldn't be surprised if you had a full carpet in less than a month. Much less, probably.

When I envision this tank filled in, I just know that it will become one of those tanks that people copy for quite some time. 

Zig-zag lines of Anubias Nana "Petite", slashes of Mini Pellia, and a flat green carpet of Glosso.

A classic. That's what it will be. A classic.


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> I'm not surprised, Craig. You learned to grow carpets with UG, HC, and all the other more slow-growing plants. With this accumulated experience and skill, growing Glosso -- the fastest carpet plant I've ever seen -- I wouldn't be surprised if you had a full carpet in less than a month. Much less, probably.
> 
> When I envision this tank filled in, I just know that it will become one of those tanks that people copy for quite some time.
> 
> Zig-zag lines of Anubias Nana "Petite", slashes of Mini Pellia, and a flat green carpet of Glosso.
> 
> A classic. That's what it will be. A classic.


*UG*, here is what I'm taking about.

Pictures from 7-4-2009


















Pics from a few minutes ago 7-7-2009:


































































I do really like the height it is growing at. It will make nice cover for the incoming CRS Hinos.

Craig


----------



## JadeIceGreen

Does anyone knows if the Mini Solar will be enough the grow a carpet of low glosso? I am using 4x9w and they grow really low.

I guess all new glosso will grow tall at the start, no matter how much light you pour into it. I found out over the last 6 months from keeping a mini m full of glosso is the the more often you trim, the lower and smaller they grow.

I am looking forward to seeing an awesome carpet. And can you please take more shots of your beautiful ADA equipment?


----------



## A Hill

I'm liking this new scape. Very simple and whimsy. 

So it sounds like you didn't sell everything off? Too bad :hihi

-Andrew


----------



## Craigthor

A Hill said:


> I'm liking this new scape. Very simple and whimsy.
> 
> So it sounds like you didn't sell everything off? Too bad :hihi
> 
> -Andrew


Nope no interest in the big ticket Items. Oh well it all works in the end. 

I found out today that after I measured I could fit a tank 35x50mm on my stand if I wanted to upgrade down the line.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Or a 45P would jsut fit on this stand. With the equipment I have all I would need is the tank and the light.


----------



## hyphination

Thats a lot of glosso!! do you think it will still carpet in the shaded areas of your DW setup?


----------



## Craigthor

hyphination said:


> Thats a lot of glosso!! do you think it will still carpet in the shaded areas of your DW setup?


 
Only one way to find out.


----------



## hyphination

Craigthor said:


> Only one way to find out.


lol good luck. 



JadeIceGreen said:


> I guess all new glosso will grow tall at the start, no matter how much light you pour into it. I found out over the last 6 months from keeping a mini m full of glosso is the the more often you trim, the lower and smaller they grow.


Ive found this to be true as well. I kept having to pull it down and only till maybe the 3rd or 4th time, will it start to send underground runners.


----------



## Craigthor

I will also be planting this with the True Hydrocotyle Verticillata also. Maxes out at 1.5" tall. 

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

I did get a few pics of hte tnak today though. I ordered fans last night for cooling my stand and my tank. I'm running the ADA ES-600 filter which is great but attributes to my tank running warmer that I would like. I have 4 80mm fans coming for my stand and 2 80mm fans with clamps from aquatek coming for the tank itself.

I also finally got more of the True Hydrocotyle Verticillata. Only took me a year to score some more of it as alot of whats on the market thats sold as verticillata is truely H. Vulgaris which grows taller around 3" versus the Verticillata that grows at 1.5" max usually.

Also you will see the small glass dish I added in the center of the tank for placing their foods. This should help keep the tank cleaner, feed the copepods, nematodes, etc much less (which will keep there populations down), and once the tank fills in it should be nearly invisible to the eye.

Also you cna see the big fan I'm currently using to cool the tank. I'm toping the water up twice a day but the temps are holding steady at 23C.










































































I did push the glosso down into the substrate to see if it will stay down, I don't care either way. Being able to lift the wood out in one piece is great for tank maintence. I do have some more wood coming from Jake so I can finish my centerpiece with a couple finishing details.

Enjoy!

Craig


----------



## CL

You've pulled a quick one too, you and UG. 
Nice scape, It seems like full wood scapes are in  :thumbsup:


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> You've pulled a quick one too, you and UG.
> Nice scape, It seems like full wood scapes are in  :thumbsup:


 
You have any large Petite bushes any more? 

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Wooohooo, let the algae roll in. Actually I haven't had an outbreak this bad in some time. I've currrently got GDA on the glass, Diatoms on most of the wood, CO2 diffuser, glassware in general, BBA on some of my Hydrocotyle Verticillata.

All of this should go away in due time as the setup is fairly young. I would take pics but there isn't much you cna see as I am trying to let the GDA run its course 2 more weeks.

My Anubias are all in shock with several of them losing leaves. I take that this is from the major teardown and splitting them up. I had also trimmed alot of the roots from them. Given a month or 2 they should bounce back though.

I do have some more wood coming from Jake to finish my centerpiece, along with some fans for cooling hte tank and the stand, some willow moss, and some more CRS.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Just a quickie, got my new shrimps in. some really nice Mosuras including a couple of Crown Mosuras. They are really stressed and colors are completely whack on them so hope they straighten out soon.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Well abit of wood rescaping. New CRS. I've swapped my Mini Pellia for Weeping moss. I got that straight wood to the back of hte grouping. Still looking for a nice large petite and the weeping mos to spread.


































































































































Craig


----------



## CL

I'm jealous


----------



## legomaniac89

clwatkins10 said:


> I'm jealous


x2. Beautiful Crystal Reds you got there


----------



## Craigthor

legomaniac89 said:


> x2. Beautiful Crystal Reds you got there


 
Lego, you have any large Anubais Petites? I know your making the roll over to crypts by the looks of your WTB lists.

Craig


----------



## legomaniac89

Craigthor said:


> Lego, you have any large Anubais Petites? I know your making the roll over to crypts by the looks of your WTB lists.
> 
> Craig


Not at the moment. I have quite a few small ones that are a part of my 20 long scape, but that's about it.


----------



## JadeIceGreen

Can't wait till this tank matures.
Very nice wood you have there.


----------



## Craigthor

JadeIceGreen said:


> Can't wait till this tank matures.
> Very nice wood you have there.


 
Thanks, I moved the last anubias that as up high in the tank to a lower level. I'm hoping that as the weeping moss fills out it will create a nice shaded area for the Petite.

Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

Craig, you and I must be creatively linked. In Source, I added Weeping Moss, too. I've never worked with Weeping Moss in a 'scape and I'm hoping it will live up to it's name and "weep".

I love the changes you made to the tank. It's reminiscent of a tank that I absolutely love. Let me try to find the link. BRB. Okay, found it: here. It's in Portuguese. This guy's tank's driftwood flow reminds me of what you have going on in here. He's got Flame Moss instead of Weeping, but I think you're going for a darker theme than he is. Your tank will also be more three dimensional so it'll be even cooler in that regards.
Nice shrimp, too.


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> Craig, you and I must be creatively linked. In Source, I added Weeping Moss, too. I've never worked with Weeping Moss in a 'scape and I'm hoping it will live up to it's name and "weep".
> 
> I love the changes you made to the tank. It's reminiscent of a tank that I absolutely love. Let me try to find the link. BRB. Okay, found it: here. It's in Portuguese. This guy's tank's driftwood flow reminds me of what you have going on in here. He's got Flame Moss instead of Weeping, but I think you're going for a darker theme than he is. Your tank will also be more three dimensional so it'll be even cooler in that regards.
> Nice shrimp, too.


 
*UG *Thanks for that link. I am planning on a larger setup hopefully sooner then later but I have to see how fast the funds come in. I'm thinking about an ADA 60P :icon_cool as I only need to upgrade the stand, tank, lights, and glassware as the filter will work with that setup.
But I also really love the All Glass 33g Long tank.

Craig


----------



## Francis Xavier

I think it looks much better craig! good job!

That 60P better be reserved for some Iwagumi action


----------



## Craigthor

Well I got my new wood from Jake yesterday and found the winning ticket piece to finish this scape. I was feeling the left side was too bare and the perfect piece arrived to fill it in. I stole some weeping moss from other parts to coat a bit of the branch in it. Lost 2 shrimps today. I feel it was due to too much CO2 as they were getting all jumpy. I had turned it up abit but got it a little high so it is now turned back to ~1 BPS. I did a partial water change and raised the intake for abit to create alot of surface agitation and they calmed down. 

Also got my little fans yesterday for cooling the tank and they work great. so far the tank is setting at 22C. The real test is when it warms up as the weather is cool right now.


















































Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

Looking good, Craig. What kind of wood is that? Is the tannin-colored water from the leaves you got from Thailand?

I love the hardscape because, one, it looks cool as heck, and, two, I never seen something like this done before. It's chaotic as all heck with the tangled branches, but ordered with the -- what? -- three plant types? Weeping Moss, Anubias Nana "Petite", and Glosso are all that's there, right?

Sorry about the shrimp, though. You've got beautiful stock there. No doubt.

EDIT: Four plants, I see. I forgot the Hydrocotyle Verticillata.


----------



## Francis Xavier

It's coming together nicely craig. I like it a lot more over the stump scape you had beforehand. I've gotta give props on this one.


----------



## mgdmirage

Totally loving it! the way you tied all the branches together is working well


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> Looking good, Craig. What kind of wood is that? Is the tannin-colored water from the leaves you got from Thailand?
> 
> I love the hardscape because, one, it looks cool as heck, and, two, I never seen something like this done before. It's chaotic as all heck with the tangled branches, but ordered with the -- what? -- three plant types? Weeping Moss, Anubias Nana "Petite", and Glosso are all that's there, right?
> 
> Sorry about the shrimp, though. You've got beautiful stock there. No doubt.
> 
> EDIT: Four plants, I see. I forgot the Hydrocotyle Verticillata.


Thanks *UG*, yes there are 4 plant types. Glosso, Hydro. Verticillata, Weeping Moss and finally Anubias Petite. I've turned my CO2 way back and if the glosso doesn't like it I am going to push for a carpet of the Verticillata.

This is what I've been invisioning for the past 6 months. Only took 4 orders of manzanita from Jake (badcopnofishtank) to accomplish this scape. 3 packages I only used a single piece and pretty much gave the rest away and one package I use almost every piece.

The tannin coloring is from several factors. First, is the driftwood as it is still leaching abit. Second, the biggest factor is I'm using a bronze acrylic background to give a sense of darkness, shadow to the tank. It is see through only slightly kind of like looking through some bronze colored sunglasses without hte mirror coating. Lastly, would besome tannins from the Indian Almond Leaves but only slightly as there is only about 1/2 a leaf in there. I broke it down so that it looks like leaf litter scale to this tank.

PM me if you want to try some IAL as I've got another 200 coming I will toss some in an envelope for you. shrimps really like them.



Francis Xavier said:


> It's coming together nicely craig. I like it a lot more over the stump scape you had beforehand. I've gotta give props on this one.


Thanks for the props *X*, means alot coming from a rock guy. 



mgdmirage said:


> Totally loving it! the way you tied all the branches together is working well


Thank *M*, it will be even better once the 50 or so zip ties I used are covered up with moss and anubias so I don't have to look at them.

Craig


----------



## CL

Pictures after adding that awesome petite?


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> Pictures after adding that awesome petite?


Monday or Tuesday as I'm getting some MM from bsmith to replace the glosso with.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

I'll update pics this weekend. My GDA on the glass is starting to turn brown and hope it finishes its cycle by Saturday or Sunday and I can can clean the glass good.

Added a few more CRS Mosuras and Hinos along with a few CBS Hinos to the gene pool. I'm contemplating selling the Hinos and keeping just Mosuras in this tank.

Plants got a rescape today. I added in a Very Large Petite around 4" across and 2.5" wide. Tucked a few others in and around the wood. My Verticillata is starting to spread very slowly. I pulled the Glosso out. I wasn't really thrilled with it as a carpet in this size tank. Also it seemed a magnet for algae and was kinda spindly and no definition. Thanks to BSmith I now have a FULL carpet of Marsala Minuta planted, and I mean a full carpet.

Until I get new pics thats all I have.

Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

bsmith has amazing talent at growing MM. It ain't natural.


----------



## Craigthor

Well I decided to scrape the glass today and removed the moss wall. It was riccia free when I put it together but had tons of riccia showing up in it. Must have been some tiny hitchhikers.










































































Craig


----------



## legomaniac89

Nice! How long did it take you to plant all of that MM?


----------



## Ugly Genius

I like the carpet a lot, Craig. The Anubias Nana "Petite" consolidated at the base looks great, too!

But:
We're going to take up a drive to get you a tripod.

Or:
Stop drinking so much coffee before shooting your tank!


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


>


Is that a shrimp in the middle of molting?


----------



## Craigthor

legomaniac89 said:


> Nice! How long did it take you to plant all of that MM?


A bit more than 1/2 hour.



Ugly Genius said:


> I like the carpet a lot, Craig. The Anubias Nana "Petite" consolidated at the base looks great, too!
> 
> But:
> We're going to take up a drive to get you a tripod.
> 
> Or:
> Stop drinking so much coffee before shooting your tank!


That petite in the center of the wood is one gigantic piece around 4" across and 3" wide that I got from the SnS. I still have 6 or so pieces of Petite I got from someone else.

Not coffee doesn't make me jittery I got thirsty for a 1L or Dr Pepper I think it was spiked. But, I would love a new camera and tripod.



clwatkins10 said:


> Is that a shrimp in the middle of molting?


I think it is jsut bad photography today. But if it makes me super cool yeah it was middle of molting. I can't find a molt to say one way or the other.

Craig


----------



## Kayen

Haha nice progress.

Your photography skills need to get up to snuff!

Get it good before this tank matures so we can truly enjoy it ;p


----------



## bsmith

Looks good craig. As you will find out and UG will realize here in short time all it needs is some good light and co2 and it grows like a beast. I really think in 3 weeks you will be withing you didnt plant it soo thick. 

Im about to post up some fresh pics in my journal at how sparsely I plant just so I dont have to do what I just did. Rip everything out!


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith782 said:


> Looks good craig. As you will find out and UG will realize here in short time all it needs is some good light and co2 and it grows like a beast. I really think in 3 weeks you will be withing you didnt plant it soo thick.
> 
> Im about to post up some fresh pics in my journal at how sparsely I plant just so I dont have to do what I just did. Rip everything out!


I've always done the sparse thing and well I really enjoy ripping it apart and replanting. If it grows 1/2 as well as it did in your setup I will plant it sparse next time.

Craig


----------



## bsmith

O really, did you see this awesome pic???


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith782 said:


> O really, did you see this awesome pic???


Yeah that is part of the game. :icon_twis


----------



## Gill

Awesome Little Tank, Love the use of Petite


----------



## Craigthor

Here are some much better pictures. Yes my water is yellow I love the look of the tannins that the Indian Almond Leaves produce. Also it should cut down on the intensity of my light source.

Mosses are starting to grow as are the original Petites I had. Not used to such non demanding plants after growing HC, UG, Glosso, Erios in the past. Makes me ancy for another tank but I don't want to neglect this one. 

I'm considering parting with my SS Hinos and just keeping SSS Mosuras in this tank.

Enjoy the pics!


















































































































Craig


----------



## Craigthor

A few changes to this tank but pics will come later. I've removed 95% of my Hinos from this group only a few escaped detection. This tank is mostly SSS Mosuras at this point which will make a nice center piece to my tank. Oh yeah one of my Mosuras is berried. 

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Well pics later as I jsut cleaned the glass but as I was taking pics the battery went dead.

Craig


----------



## rrrrramos

How's the M. minuta growing for ya? I'm diggin the tank so far, I like the tinted water it makes it look more natural.


----------



## Craigthor

rrrrramos said:


> How's the M. minuta growing for ya? I'm diggin the tank so far, I like the tinted water it makes it look more natural.


 
I really like the Minuta. It is growing slowly but surely. My Weeping moss is starting to do its thing also about time. It took about 4 weeks for this tank to start to take of and hopefully over the next month growth should be great.

A few pics for you guys.


















































































:help:

Craig


----------



## CL

Those shrimp are so awesome!


----------



## Ugly Genius

Yeah, they are. Very nice shrimp, Craig.
I, too, like the tannin-colored water.
Is your weeping moss weeping? I think I read where you got yours from and I recall it being the same person from whom I got mine. Can't remember her name, though. Mine's not weeping in any spectacular fashion, however. It growing out and then arching upwards. It's still quite short, though. I'm thinking it will start to weep as it gets longer. Wonder if it's different for you.


----------



## CL

Ugly Genius said:


> Yeah, they are. Very nice shrimp, Craig.
> I, too, like the tannin-colored water.
> Is your weeping moss weeping? I think I read where you got yours from and I recall it being the same person from whom I got mine. Can't remember her name, though. Mine's not weeping in any spectacular fashion, however. It growing out and then arching upwards. It's still quite short, though. I'm thinking it will start to weep as it gets longer. Wonder if it's different for you.


tundragirl?


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> Yeah, they are. Very nice shrimp, Craig.
> I, too, like the tannin-colored water.
> Is your weeping moss weeping? I think I read where you got yours from and I recall it being the same person from whom I got mine. Can't remember her name, though. Mine's not weeping in any spectacular fashion, however. It growing out and then arching upwards. It's still quite short, though. I'm thinking it will start to weep as it gets longer. Wonder if it's different for you.


*UG *I got my weeping moss from Tundragirl. I spread mine super thin so it will take some time to grow out. Once it gets longer I think it will weep nicely given time. 

Got my Hinos accliamted to my other tank and moved over there. Temp is cooler so I will see how it goes. I counted 29 CRS Hinos and 3 CBS Hinos along with an S+ CBS in there. The tank has been housing my Microrasbora Nanas the last 2 that I have for some time now so hopefully the shrimp take off well in that tank for now till I can get them all sold.

Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius

Yeah, that's her. I guess I'll just be a bit more patient. It's really close to the light, about four inches. It's possible this is why it's growing a bit differently than I expected.


----------



## CobraGuppy

Wow, i really like your driftwood layout and your crs/cbs are really white!


----------



## CL

CobraGuppy said:


> Wow, i really like your driftwood layout and your crs/cbs are really white!


Whoa! Where the heck have ya been, CG?


----------



## Craigthor

Ugly Genius said:


> Yeah, that's her. I guess I'll just be a bit more patient. It's really close to the light, about four inches. It's possible this is why it's growing a bit differently than I expected.


The moss lower in the tank seems to be growing faster then the stuff higher but I've also cut back to 7 hours of light and it seems to prefer that. Also the bulb is about 6 months old.



CobraGuppy said:


> Wow, i really like your driftwood layout and your crs/cbs are really white!


Thanks, the shrimp are grade SSS Mosura.

Craig


----------



## Kayen

Seems like the glosso isn't looking that well.


----------



## Craigthor

Kayen said:


> Seems like the glosso isn't looking that well.


I switched from Glosso to Marsala Minuta. :wink:


----------



## Kayen

Very nice plant !
Though that stuff grows so slow, but i love the colour and neat little leaves .

I'm getting a patch of Marsilia Drummondii myself ( since i can't find minuta up here ).


----------



## Craigthor

Pics of the remaining house mates. I count between 12-16 Mosuras in the tank hard to get a good count as some hide. I have 6 more coming tuesday to add to the crew though 3 more reds and 3 more blacks. I've removed all that had the smallest hint of being a hino as I received a few Mosuras that are better than Hinos but not full Mosuras.


















































































































Craig


----------



## Damian

beautiful tank. Love the driftwood!


----------



## legomaniac89

I love those Mosuras. If I had some extra cash I'd grab some of those up for sure.


----------



## Craigthor

Got my chiller today! Not much space left in the stand, actually none at all. I cut the back fo the stand to install a vent for the chiller and am leaving the door open at this time for good flow. I may add a couple of vents to the front door but I need to find some wood flush mounted ones so I cna rounter a gap and glue them in then epoxy over it to make it look like it was meant to be there.


























Craig


----------



## Craigthor

A couple quick updates.

I lost my large CBS female that was berried. I feel it had to do with stress as she becase berried less than 12 hours after shipping. She was looking a bit pale before she berried as I don't think she was settled in real well into this tank.

On a plus note having a chiller is great! I haven't had to top off any water in the last 13 hours, usually by now I would have added atleast 32 oz to my tank. It doesn't throw off hardly any heat and that keeps things kosher with the wife. Tank thermometer stays around 22C and the chiller kicks on at 75 and goes off at 73. Most of the heat is generated by my ADA filterrunning on a tnak of this size.

I did find some nice polished Aluminum Paintball CO2 tanks with built in smart parts valve so I will use those to replace my 5lb tank to have a tiny bit more room in the tank stand.

Plants are starting to grow like weeds and the moss is taking off. My algae collection has grown but I am playing with the CO2 trying to bump it up slightly more to help. Also the nertites should be helping as well.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Well I jsut placed an order with AFA.  I'm having alot of film on the top of the water and the Mini Return doesn't do a good job of being able to keep the top water clean. I got one of the regualar Lily Return P-2 with teh circular end to see if that can make a difference. Also ordered an ADA Pollen Glass 3 to play with Design looks nice and price was decent $55. Also ordered some ADA Bacterball for the shrimps to try out.

Also found a trio of Polished Aluminum 20oz CO2 tanks with built in Smart Parts 1/4 turn vavle built in as I jsut don't have room for the 5lb CO2 tank. I may just order a CO2 refill kit so I can refill the tank myself.

Craig

PS if anyone has some nice Fissidens FS LMK I would be interested in some for a coupel spots on my wood. Nice solid GB or 2 would do it.


----------



## Kayen

Very nice, you should do it computer style, drill holes and mount fans ;p .


----------



## Craigthor

Slight update,

I removed the Marsala from the tank. I want to go as easy as possible and this will allow it. I did however keep my Hydrocotyle Verticillata that stays really short around the base of the wood.

This also makes finding and viewing the shrimp better.

Craig


----------



## chase127

Updated pics  i love your Mini M, its always an inspiration. 

btw i think its safe to call this "the workings of a Nano project"?


----------



## Craigthor

I'll post some new pics later tonite. I need to retie some of my moss as the thread has come loss. Also I suspose I can rename the thread jsut for you.

Craig


----------



## chase127

Hahaha nice  the hydrocotle is awesome stuff


----------



## Craigthor

New pics after a slight revamp of the tank. Here is what I've done:

1- Removed the Marsala Minuta
2- Trimmed and rewrapped some of the moss to fill in other parts better
3- Added a piece of driftwood. (can you find it?)
4- Added the Petri dish back for feeding my shrimps in, helps cut back other things from eating it that I don't want.
5- Moved the Hydrocotyle Verticillata back by the wood. Note: this is the super short Verticillata as it only grows to about 2" tall max that I've seen out of it. It should look better once it spread and bushes abit.
6- Counted the number of Mosuras before I put the wood back in. (20 total with 2 berried)
7- Snapped a bunch of pics for you guys, let me know hwat you think.

Enjoy!


















































































































































Craig


----------



## Kayen

I miss the MM, and seems like you have quite the BBA yummyness on a few leaves.


----------



## bsmith

Is the BBA because your running less co2 for the shrimp?


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith782 said:


> Is the BBA because your running less co2 for the shrimp?


Partially, that and I let the nitrates bottom out to 0 as I wasn't dosing. Now I'm working the CO2 up and holding the nitrates at ~10ppm it is going away. Also I ahd the filter cranked back and the flow wasn't where it should have been.

I actually like not having a full carpet kind of nice. Its my first time too of not having a carpet and I've tried 3 carpets before I decided to ditch the carpet idea all together.

Craig


----------



## bsmith

Makes sense. I am going to ditch my Marselia next time I trim it up.


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith782 said:


> Makes sense. I am going to ditch my Marselia next time I trim it up.


Also I found out over the last bit that the shrimp are much more active and out and about without the carpet plant. Makes them much more photogenic. 

Gone Shrimpin'

Craig


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

What did you do with all of the pretty marselia? Surely you didn't throw it all away:I

And that feeding dish is actually a good idea since you can barely see it... but the bad thing is that you can't really cover it with plants

Sorry if this has been answered before, but what kind and how many fish do you have in the tank?


----------



## Craigthor

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> What did you do with all of the pretty marselia? Surely you didn't throw it all away:I
> 
> And that feeding dish is actually a good idea since you can barely see it... but the bad thing is that you can't really cover it with plants
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered before, but what kind and how many fish do you have in the tank?


Marsala is in the SnS.  I don't mind seeing the dish helps keep the bad stuff down.

No fish jsut shrimp


----------



## legomaniac89

This tank gets better every time I see it. The MM is nice, but I really like the carpet-less look of this tank.


----------



## CL

I agree with lego. The tank looks much cleaner now. You got some great pics of your shrimp in this shoot


----------



## Craigthor

Well since I got layed off for hte week figured I would spend some time to finish altering the stand to accept the Current 1/15hp chiller. This required a nice looking vent as it has to be placed on the front door. The rear vent is just a plain 6x10" side wall vent in white. The one for the door is much nice. It is metal and had a plastic insert that I was able to trim flush on the inside. I also used a marine epoxy to seal the plastic mount in place as to prevent as much water damage as I can. I will still need to repaint a bit on the inside of the door but that can be done later. 










































Craig


----------



## Ethics

Amazing work! Just spent the last 2 hours going through all 40+ pages.

I always thought that once a tank is planted it's impossible to change anything around without completely destroying everything, but you've done it so many times and each time it came out looking better then before.

Can't wait to see more updates, keep up the great work 

Oh and being a computer head ADA sort of reminds me of what Mac is in the computer world


----------



## Craigthor

Thinking about a slight rescape. I really loved CLs 30C that had the rock and Anubias design. I've been looking for rocks and found some to do something silmilar. I want to also have some Manzanita hanging out with my weeping moss. This will also hide my filter intake and hopefully keep the shrimp more out in the open where I can see them.

The one rock that would be at the top is removeable to get access to my filter intake. I had some realyl cool larger black lava rock but has since disappeared and I can't find it.

Whatcha all think.









































Craig


----------



## ddtran46

I'm not really too fond of the rocks but I do like where you are going with it.


----------



## CL

Did you see my rescape where I reincarnated that scape that you are talking about?

Personally I think your scape looks a little un-stable. Try taking out the round pink rock and moving it to the bottom-back so that it is the farthest rock to the right.


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> Did you see my rescape where I reincarnated that scape that you are talking about?
> 
> Personally I think your scape looks a little un-stable. Try taking out the round pink rock and moving it to the bottom-back so that it is the farthest rock to the right.


Nope link or is it jsut posted?

Actually its super stable. Comes from my days of stacking rocks for cichlids so they wouldn't have 300 lbs of rock come crashing down. Also bieng a stone mason its natural to find the most stable way to stack rock.

So much of my nice petite is hidden in this scape I think the rocks may bring it out .

Craig


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> Nope link or is it jsut posted?
> 
> Actually its super stable. Comes from my days of stacking rocks for cichlids so they wouldn't have 300 lbs of rock come crashing down. Also bieng a stone mason its natural to find the most stable way to stack rock.
> 
> So much of my nice petite is hidden in this scape I think the rocks may bring it out .
> 
> Craig


Check my mini m journal. I actually posted pics right before you updated this thread. 
Great minds think alike :thumbsup:
Try moving that rock though so that the scape takes up about 2/3 of the back wall. Right now it just looks a little tall :thumbsup:


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> Check my mini m journal. I actually posted pics right before you updated this thread.
> Great minds think alike :thumbsup:
> Try moving that rock though so that the scape takes up about 2/3 of the back wall. Right now it just looks a little tall :thumbsup:


:hihi: I was working on it as you were yours. I was trying to destress from the whole paypal fiasco today.


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> :hihi: I was working on it as you were yours. I was trying to destress from the whole paypal fiasco today.


Aquariums are a good way to do that roud:


----------



## Kayen

I feel like copying CL's scape too if i find some nice rocks . ;D .
Albeit keeping it emersed for awhile.


----------



## Craigthor

Well I think I foudn the reasoning behind the random Shrimp deaths even though everythime I check the water (3 times a week) everything is in top shape.

I found HYDRA on the glass with a realy close inspection. I saw a shrimp get all bouncy then stop moving as if he was paralyzed. Then about 20 min later he was fine.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Trimmed the Anubias' up and cleaned up the glass. I will take pics later today. I will be doing another round or treatment on the tank this evening to rid the tank of all teh hydra, worms, etc. I still saw a few Hydra on the glass last night but not enough to worry about as a second and possibly third dose should kill them off hopefully.

The plants otherwise are growing in well, the moss is really starting to fill in. Hopefully I can kick the algae into high gear to retreat soon. 

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

New pics!


----------



## legomaniac89

That is awesome! The moss is looking great! Is that one of the Hydrocotyle I sent you in the background?


----------



## Craigthor

legomaniac89 said:


> That is awesome! The moss is looking great! Is that one of the Hydrocotyle I sent you in the background?


Yep towers my Hydrocotyle Verticillata I have.

Craig


----------



## legomaniac89

Craigthor said:


> Yep towers my Hydrocotyle Verticillata I have.
> 
> Craig


I guess so! I had no idea that the true verticillata was so tiny. When you get an excess of the stuff, I wouldn't mind trying some of it out :icon_wink


----------



## Craigthor

legomaniac89 said:


> I guess so! I had no idea that the true verticillata was so tiny. When you get an excess of the stuff, I wouldn't mind trying some of it out :icon_wink


PM sometime in hte next few weeks I'll probably have a few to spare!

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

PS I pulled the tall hydrocotyle sp out and placed it in a holding tank. I should be getting some from Skewlboby soon and want to compare it.

Craig


----------



## hyphination

Looking good! loving the full ADA setuproud:


----------



## Outlawboss

So awesome! I just noticed that you have a sponge on your intake. Good idea.  Last two times I've cleaned my Eheim I've had to save about 20 shrimp. It's fun trying to explain to your wife why you are swishing around in your old filter water with a small fish net. 

"I'm trying to save them, honey!"


----------



## Craigthor

Outlawboss said:


> So awesome! I just noticed that you have a sponge on your intake. Good idea.  Last two times I've cleaned my Eheim I've had to save about 20 shrimp. It's fun trying to explain to your wife why you are swishing around in your old filter water with a small fish net.
> 
> "I'm trying to save them, honey!"


 
 Lost about 2/3rds of my group I'm down to just 7 or 8 Mosuras at this point. One is still berried but looks as she only has a couple of eggs left in her abdomen. :icon_conf

Tank has been treated for hydra and most all the critters are dead by the looks of it. Maybe a couple of worms survived. 

Cleand my filter added fresh carbon and a pouch of Tourmaline to replensih some minerals. Also did about a 50% water change over 3 hours to avoid too much shock. 

Craig


----------



## legomaniac89

Craigthor said:


> PS I pulled the tall hydrocotyle sp out and placed it in a holding tank. I should be getting some from Skewlboby soon and want to compare it.
> 
> Craig


That's where mine came from originally roud:


----------



## Craigthor

legomaniac89 said:


> That's where mine came from originally roud:


 
I'll probably post some in the SNS as I really prefer the shorter variety personally.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Needs a tall plant options.

I need a taller plant in my scape narrowed it down to the following options:

Crepidomanes auriculatum (Soft leaf structure but shrips love to eat these)
Microsorum Petopterus Needle/ Narrow/ Taiwan (Tall and Narrow)
Mircosorum Petopterus Phillipine (Love the hammer look of the leaves)
Microsorum Petopterus Trident (Thin Fingered leaves)

Looking to add some height to my tank especially in the background.

Craig


----------



## CL

Trident java fern only gets about 3-4 inches tall at most, just so you know. I think that the needle leaf would be best out of those you listed IMO


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> Trident java fern only gets about 3-4 inches tall at most, just so you know. I think that the needle leaf would be best out of those you listed IMO


I was thinking a variety.

Anubias Petite fore ground
Phillipine in the Mid ground
Needle or possibly Bolboltis in the background.

Need to try and find samples of all so I can play around with looks.

Craig


----------



## Cocobid

Please go and see Craig's post over on swap-n-shop.....

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/92758-breaking-all-down.html


----------



## Ugly Genius

I was looking over the last photos posted of this tank. Man, I really wish we could have seen this one grown out. It would have been beautiful.
Hope you, your wife, and baby are doing well, Craig. You're missed here, you know. The Nano Forum ain't the same without ya.


----------



## crispy0

what kind of rocks were those in the very beginning that you bought from chef?


----------



## Skrimpy

Just finished going through all of the pages. I really loved the progression of this tank. It changed so much from the start. Really neat. Saddens me to know that you had to sell off everything, Craig. I hope your wife is doing well and you as well. Hope to see you back in the community soon!


----------

